# ISIS Colchester.... part 13



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone  

Lots of love luck and Christmas wishes to you all xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone!!

Rivka, that is great news. You sound so much more positive about the future. That is a very good plan. Let's hope the Clomid works. Who is your consultant at the hospital? 

Cleo, what day is your hysteroscopy? I have got a colposcopy next week too and am not looking forward to it. I have put it off for months but it needs doing. Hopefully it will be okay for you, try not to worry.  

Cath, good luck today at the visitor centre. I am sure it will go well, you are a pro! Hope you get lots of sales from it too.

Lisa, hope you enjoyed Gordon Ramsay. In the F word he bared his torso, I bet you like that bit   Had any more dreams lately?  

Hallo to everyone else. I am p'd off with Gordon today, just because he is breathing mainly! I blame hormones. The main reason is that it is less than 2 weeks to Christmas and he has not done anything yet to help, so I have got to keep asking (nagging) him to do stuff. I will try not to obsess about it, but he is driving me up the wall!  

Have a good day everyone. xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I'm so pleased that you are so positive about your next transfer and if that sadly doesn't work then you will devote all your energies into adopting. You sound very up-beat and I really hope that it works out for you.

Cath-good luck with your demo today - I would love to come and see it (and normally I would make the effort to get into town) but I am still resting and DH has the car! When and where are your other functions where I can buy your lovely truffles?

Cleo - thank you for your positivity about my embies. I'm sorry that you have to go and have a hysteroscopy next week. Life really isn't fair to us is it?

Reiklisa - hope you enjoyed Gordan last night - what's your history with him - if you don't mind me asking? You asked the names of our embies - I have named them beanie and baby, so they are my beanie babies!!! I hope the adoption forms come through soon. If you go through a private agency, how much does it cost from start to finish?

Tricksy - I'm so gad that you now have something to look forward to. When DH and I got our BFN the holiday we subsequently booked was a Godsend to help us get through it all. Lots of love to you xxx. 

Cath/Sam - cycle buddies - that's great news!

Sam - I'm so glad that you are now able to enjoy your pregnancy. The 3-day bed rest was from Zita West's book. Last time I helped DH redecorate a house that we were selling - I'm sure that contributed to the BFN and so I promised him that I would do nothing this time. 

Rachel - thank you for reassuring me about blasts - until now I had no idea about them because it asn't an option on my last cycle.

No real news from me - I felt some mild AH-type pains/puling in my lower abdo yesterday but it is too early for AF so I am not so worried. I read yesterday that my embies should be implanting today and so I am trying not to move around too much.

loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui/anyone else!

We will be on Colchester High Street this Sunday doing to a special Christmas market between 10 and 4.
Hope to see you then!

Matt, Cath's DH


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oops, better watch what I say, seeing as Tricksyschubbyhubby is on here now! I did not mean it about DH, honest!!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rivka~ Really glad things went well yeterday, if not a little busy   Ur so full of energy!!  

Julia~   U are being watched by all of mankind.... better be nice about DH   

Sam2007~ Glad u are enjoying ur pregnancy now   Try and enjoy every second as it goe so quickly and if ur like me you'll miss it when it' over  

Cath or cath hubby~ May have to pop down to the christmas market  

Tricksy~ So pleased that you've got ur holiday all booked up now   much needed and deserved  

Not much going on my end really..... it's just really really cold, had to de-frost the car this am and was kidding all over the place  

Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Cath - hope to see you sunday! Everyone else will sayhello's later - im shattered from the meal last night (suprisingly went well....) xx L xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

It was lovely to come on here this morning and read some positive news!

Rivka - I think you have been a bit in limbo for a why so I am so pleased that you now have a plan A and a plan B.  Your tone tells me that you now feel so much more positive.  Great news that the doctor rates your chances so good and also great news that you came away from the adoption meeting feeling it is something that could be right for you.  Good luck with the clomid.

Lisa - I may have told you before but I recently read an article in the paper about a woman who after many failed IVFs had adopted a boy.  The main quote of the article was from the mother and she said "thank god I suffered from IF because if I hadn't then I wouldn't then I wouldn't have my little boy today".  I thought that was so lovely  and probably so so true.  I imagine adopting must be very hard in the beginning but I imagine that is how people must feel at the end of the day.  I look forward to sharing your adoption journey with you.  How is dh feeling about it all?

Julia - Why do you have to have the colposcopy?  Sorry I've heard of it but don't really know what it is for.

Cleo - Can understand your worries about the hyst but you'll be fine.

Loui -   for today.  You never know that tugging feeling you got yesterday may have been the beginnings.

Tricksy - How are you today?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ladies,

Really quick one. Dont know who else to ask!

am got up for bathroom stop - had extemely bad abd pains (RALLY BAD) feeling sick too... but couldnt be sick?! Felt faint and weak.. had to lie down on my washing pile (had NO energy!). This lasted about 10 mins... got up went back to bed, woke up this morning - FINE!

what the?!

anyone have any suggestions. Im not due on A/F for another 7 days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Loui - I meant to write to you last night but got all muddled because of my excitment, sorry ... What I wanted to say was that on our 2nd ivf tx, which was a fet, we also tried to go for blastos, and on day 3 of thawing them Terry and Fiona said that only 2 were still developing and there was a risk of them stopping developing outside. So we had them trasferred early. This was the tx when we had a bfp (without blastos the time before we had bfn). So I would not worry if I were you, you have got very good chances!! (don't think about the fact I had a m/c then, I always had them with every pg and it must be a different problem - sure you'll do just fine   )

Cathie and hubby - thanks for mentioning the market on Sunday, I didn't know about this one   Will try to get there at some point, definitely. Good luck with the Visitor Centre!

Julia - the consultant is Mr Khaled. Thanks for your encouragement - knowing that your DS came to be thanks to clomid, I have some hope (my 2nd pg was clomid, but then I didn't get any med support for m/c, hope things will be better this time round ...)

Laura - have you got law blood pressure? I do, and this sort of thing sometime happens to me. 

Rivka x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

No im fine - i feel great this morning - just an extemely and strong pains, felt sick and faint for 10 mins - then got up went to bed feeling fine!!! ODD!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Laura - Your hormone levels are supposed to be at their highest I think about 7dpo.  Do you think this could be anything to do with it?


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Could be - ive never had it before like that espeically 7dpo! (and it was NOT the wine i had last night im sure!). 

Ah well, as long as that doesnt happen again i will be fine. It was as if A/F had started and had bad period pains!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Laura - could be anything from food poisoning to hormones. If you're worried, call NHS direct as they're really helpful and will tell you if it's something you need to look into further. 

Demo was ok this morning but was really quiet so I could have been there for the first hour and then come home and got on with all the thousands of jobs that need doing. 

Can't remember who said they'd see me at the market Sunday (if it was Laura I can leave your chocs behind the stall) but I won't be there myself as we've got a friend coming to help. He and dh will start off and I'll go and help to pack up afterwards. I'll be in the kitchen. Again.

Must go get some lunch as all I've had to eat today was a donut as I couldn't get out to get anything.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Arggh Sam, you have just made me realise how close it is to Christmas with your ticker!!! Don't scare me like that!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Yes I couldn't believe it myself Julia.  Felt like I needed another ticker (my baby one still feels like so far off) so having a goal like Xmas in between is great.  But 13 days!  Thought I was doing really well with the present hunting / xmas card writing but now realise that I have not at all.  It is strange how sometimes the more time on your hands (which is my situation at the moment) the slower you are to get things done.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All - trying to log on daily now so I can keep up!

Cleo - sorry to  hear you are worried about the hysteroscopy but just see it positively and once out the way you can get on with your next cycle - I'm sure it will go well.

Julia - I don't know what a colposcopy is either - please share!

Rivka - that's brilliant news from you and very good odds for going on the clomid (up there with having 2 blasts on an IVF cycle) so I really hope that it works especially with the acupuncture and everything I think your chances sound good   .  I think you are right about not pursuing with the adoption until you have this out the way to be clear in your minds first that you have tried everything but at least having this plan B should help take the pressure off too - either way you will have a family soon and hopefully within a year!

CathB - sorry I wasn't able to get to the visitor centre today but I'm glad the presentation went well.  Not able to make it Sunday either sadly because I'm meeting a friend in Bluewater (yes - I am mad going so near to Xmas!).  Can I ask though if your DH was offerred a urine test for chlamydia and if it is just our GP who didn't seem to know about it or did he have to have the painful swab?

Loui - I have heard about the Zita West book but don't know much about it - would you recommend it and if so where did you buy it from?  I think I am a bit like you and have been too active on my last 2ww (was also decorating) and should try to take it easier next time.

Laura - glad the meal went well - can't give any advice though on the ABS pains but if it happens again maybe contact your GP or NHS direct as Cath has suggested.

Sam2007 - forgot to say last time but I'm also pleased that you're enjoying your pregnancy now too - hopefully the worst is over now and all will go well till the little one arrives.

Hi to everyone else,

love Rachel xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Quick hello, back later just wanted to get on the new board!!
Can not believe 20 pages already- is it a record


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

19th Dec - Cleo - Hysteroscopy CGH









24th Dec - Loui test date  

27th Dec - Cath & SamM start down-regging









31st Dec - Spangle Appt at Isis









1st Jan - Debs birthday









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultation appt









20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









25th Jan - Cath & SamM Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due    
Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for a holiday










9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 

4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, blast transfer 28/11, 2 frosties on ice, test date 10/12

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.

THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!

LADYB14 -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option. 1st appt Jan 2008. Have had very early m/c so if i relax it could happen ( they think it was down to the chlomid making me very fertile!)


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sam - That quote from the lady that adopted is so lovely its really nice to hear that as you can hear such horror stories.  As a matter of fact DH is really keen on it all more so than me at the moment but he is more of an optimist and i'm more of a pessimist 
OMG!!!! I just saw your ticker too!!!!  I better start writing my cards!!!!!

Rivka - Thats great news that the meeting went well for you but i think your right to use it as a Plan B until your ready for it,  You don't want to have that "what if" hanging over you,  Good luck with the clomid cycle - Everything crossed for you 

Loui - The Gordon Ramsey thing was when i was in one of my 2ww's i had the "BigO" dream and it was with him    which is bad...........why couldn't it have been Brad Pitt/George Clooney (to name but a few)  but no not me i get Gordon Ramsey!!!!      
How are you doing?  Are you still resting up?

Cath - Glad the demo went ok.

Julia - It sounds like your really busy with Xmas stuff ,  I can sympathise about the asking (nagging) for help my DH is exactly the same he;s sitting there at the moment watching footie again!!! - I'm gonna start writing my cards tonight 
Good luck with the colscopy next week - What day are you going?  I hate having that done too, luckily mine came back clear so under the doctors for a smear every 6 months now.

Cleo - Try not to worry too much hun ( I know its hard) but its one step closer to starting your treatment again it will be fine   When do you break up for holidays?  

Tricksy -        
How are you doing hunny?

Spangle - Hi how you doing?

Well thats it from me folks - Day off tomorrow........braving Chelmsford for the last lot of Chrimbo shopping for the last time hopefully

Byeeeeeeeee
Lisaxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Loui - I hope that you are relaxing and keeping your feet up. I've got everything crossed for you hun xxx 

Rachel - I bet that your holiday seems like a distant memory now   why do they always go so quickly and fade so quick   Are you getting ready for Christmas now? 

Cath - you must be so excited about starting tx again, I hope that you are going to start taking it easy after Christmas and will try to have some more time to yourself and not rush about as much 

PreggySam - You will have to send us some pics of your baby bump, you are going to be a Mummy very soon now, this will be your last Christmas just the 2 of you   you need to have little baby early so that I know what flavour they are   Or someone had better text me and let me know  

Julia - Are you a little less stressed now?? its infuriatling when you are trying to get stuff done and your other half just sits there and doesn't help   Hows your shopping coming along? We have got to go on Saturday and finish the last few bits off  

Shelley - How are you feeling hun? I hope that your cold is feeling better now. Did any of your work collegues say why they didn't turn up on Saturday? When are you going to book your holiday? Is it a week that you have got off? 

Cleo - Are you ok? its so hard trying to keep a level head on things isn't it? Is there anything I can do to help? If you need a hand at all just give me a shout. Try and keep your chin up, not much longer at work is there? only a couple more days and then you have a break until next year........woohoo that sounds like ages off  

Lisa - Have you heard from the agency yet? Are you still freaked out/excited/scared/nervous?? We are so excited for you, we hope that you decide to go ahead and your dreams finally come true   

Liz - Are you ok? Havn't seen you for a couple of days. Are you all ready for Christmas yet? 

Em - Hope that your keeping your chin up hun  

Debs - It was good to see you on Saturday night, shame that John couldn't come too. Have you got time off over Christmas? 

Hi to everyone that I've missed, I can't remember everyone  

Si and I are doing ok, a LOT better than last time and to be honest that has shocked me. I was worried that I was going to hit rock bottom again, but I don't seem to of, I don't know why, maybe its not hit properly yet or we just havn't had 5 mins for it to sink it, I don't know............. I started to spot really quickly, by Monday night and by Tuesday I had a very light bleed, from yesterday it was a normal bleed but boy oh boy the tummy cramps are really painfull, I'm lucky and don't normally get cramps but I've been doubled up at times, not fun but hey ho some of you have that every month so I shouldn't grumble. We are really looking forward to going away, to get some sunshine and just chill is going to be heaven. We love it there and feel at home, we also stay in touch with a couple of people so really looking forward to seeing them too. 

Ok I've been trying to do this for hours so I had better get off!! 

If I've missed anything off the list then let me know and i'll add it on, you can of course do it yourself     

Catch you later

Lots of love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just a quick one tonight and just wanted to respond to Tricksy.  First of all thanks for updating the lists.  Really I just wanted to comment on how you are feeling.  I too felt the exact same way.  To be honest the first IVF not working hit me the hardest.  The way I saw it at the time was that I had two excellent fertilised eggs (my babies) put back inside me - how could it not work!!!  Like you I had a seemingly perfect cycle and even though I knew the statistics I still couldn't see how it wouldn't work.  So I was totally crushed when it didn't.  By IVF no. 2 I knew the score so perhaps my expectations weren't as high.  And by no. 5 I was totally NUMB.  Neither dh or I really expected it to work, by that stage we were just going through the process and using up our embies.  So when that one failed I didn't even shed a tear.  Of course in your case you have your two little frosties waiting for you and I do think that helps a lot.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just a quick one from me cath,hi ya saw u through the window of the visitors centre but could not come in as dh was dropping me off to work,but it did look very quite.im also working sunday but work on the high street so i will try to come and see u,if not and if u get time call in to see me.well take care may see u sunday.

sorry everyone will do more tomorrow.bye bye nite nite.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - it was dead most of the time so it was a shame you couldn't come in. I'll try to pop in and say hello to you if I get up to the high st on Sunday. How are you? COld any better?

Rachel - Fiona (ISIS nurse) said that GPs almost always do the swab test which can be uncomfortable at best but if we paid we could have the urine test instead. For dh's sake I paid up. I have one of the Zita West books if you want to borrow it. I'll dig it out so I can let you know which one it is. Not looked at it in ages as I got narked at being told what to eat and what not to eat.

Tricksy - thanks for updating the lists. 

On my way to an early night so will catch up properly int he morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Cathie - glad you can take an early night in, because you are working so hard it's unbelievable! It was me who said I could come to the High St on Sunday. I won't be looking for you, just your stall, and I'll pick up whatever there's there. See you Friday!

Rachel - thanks for your encouragement. Yes, I agree it's sounds too good to be true, these chances, but this consultant is a constatnt optimist   I just have to keep fingers crossed. And also keep in mind Plan B, yes, it's important.

Lisa - I'm curious: how come a private agency goes so much quicker than the ECC? It's great they do, though. I'm really glad for you to have this clear plan, and you'll have your family so soon, that's lovely.

Tricksy - you will probably have an up and down of emotions. Some days are easier, just take it in. Your holiday will be the best thing to fill up your batteries. Have you ever lived in Kenya? It sounds like you know a lot about the place.

Shelly - hope your cold is better. May see you Sunday, I'll try to put my head in when I go to Cathie's stall.

Sam - glad you're feeling more secure in your pg now. And how nice to have Christmas ticker too!

Hello everyone else.

I can't wait now for AF to arrive so that I can try clomid. I try to tell myself not to get too excited, after all getting pg is only half of the story   but still quite enthusiastic at the moment.

Rivka x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Tricksy - I really feel for you. My neighbours has just come back from keyna. The photos are amazing. I think you are going to love it!! Very jealous! She went because they are having trouble concieveing. She said she now feels refressed now.  

Cathie - I cant believe how hard you are working. Has this put you off eating your lovely wares?! I will try popping to the market but TBH i am so busy at the moment, i dont know where i left my head either!  . not long till you try again, you need to chill!  

Loui - Isnt hubby lovely doing a little travl inn stylehospitality tray for you! I hope you are ok.  

Julia - How are you and your family?

Cleo - Are you ok? its so hard trying to keep a level head on things isn't it? Is there anything I can do to help? If you need a hand at all just give me a shout. Try and keep your chin up, not much longer at work is there? only a couple more days and then you have a break until next year........woohoo that sounds like ages off  

Lisa - Are you getting excited now? 

Liz & Faith - hello, hope you are ok! 

Emma - Hello if you are reading this. Hope you are ok 

Shelly - Get well soon  

Rivka - All the best for the chlomid! i really hope it works for you  

Everyone else hello  

Well meal went suprisingly well. Even though i had a rough day at college. Basically a timed assesment in class. And they werent meant to give me an hours extension (for dyslexia) but didnt. I didnt finish it - so wont pass the whole course! What was the point of the last 12 weeks!!Ok so meal was alright however got awquard when sister in law to be went on and on about wedding (when i had a shot gun wedding for husbands sake, of course i wanted a big wedding, who doesnt!). But mother in law behaved herself (most of the time). Then at end they swapped christmas presents - however... i dont celebrate christmas and they know that... how difficult! I felt really bad for it. Anyhow, shes offered to give me £150 to go on a hen party with sis in law to be (i think its because johns goingstag do) and paying for my hair and make up to be done day of wedding (because im not invoved with the celebrations... yeah nice..). 

At the end she gave me a few hugs and whispered in my ear hope all goes well with your treatment. (last time she told me not to have children!). SO i think that went well...... seeing them in jan for 7 days, 2 days before treatment.....

Thanks for reply on cramps people. NHS think im pregnant (LMAO) yeah right!. I just said ok.... i doubt it. The cramps stopped after half hour and that was it. I said im not spotting, they said you dont have to be, but CM has changed like it did before to egg white bitty , not grey/yellow proper CM. Boobs v.sre like last time, and i dont usually get that. But i sincerely doubt it. I think ive just been stressed. Theres no way of being PG. 

So meals over and i feel relaxed and quite emotional) i think the MIL relationship might change... who knows!

Big 's to everyone. I know its not the most relaxed time of year for all concerned. If anyone wants a coffee, i finish college for 3 weeks and am free... and dont have any friends here lol so feel free to take me to costa for a ginger latte!

 Laura xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Laura - I have to say that when you reported your symptoms - implantation was the first thing that came into my head.  Didn't want to say anything because I didn't want to raise your hopes unnecessarily.  However unlikely, it is of course possible.  When I was in my 2WW I remember waking in the night and feeling some weird crampy sensation going on.  I did think "what the hell" but of course by the morning I felt normal so never gave it another thought.

Cath - How are you ever going to find the time to go back to your full time job!!!!!

Rivka - It is weird isn't it how one minute we don't want to see AF and yet another we can't wait to get it.  I don't believe your consultant was an optimist, I would have thought he was giving you his honest opinion.  And I honestly believe (same as with Laura) if it has happened once they why not again.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - Your right, we did have huge expectations the first time and when it didn't work I really didn't know how I was going to get back to 'normal' again but this time, its different, I think because we knew what to expect. We are upset of course but I'm not devestated like last time   I am so glad that you are enjoying your bump now xxxx 

Laura - We have been to Kenya several times before, and we absolutley love it, in fact we got married out there. We know it quite well and have been to most of the Safari parks but never to the Masi so we will probably fly across there and do a safari while we are there. Its an amazing country.

Rivka - As I've said to Laura we have not lived there but would if Si got his own way!! We have got some friends over there and we have a great time catching up with everyone 

Cath - I had a chlymidea (sorry can't spell it!) test but Si didn't have one, when did that come in? Wonder if he will need one next time we cycle?? 

Shelley - Thank you for your texts hun   when are you going to book your holiday? We go away in 7 weeks and yours is even sooner!! 

Lisa - Hope your ok hun   

Loui - I hope that your quiet because your snuggled in bed, watching pants daytime tv and relaxing  

To everyone else, I'll catch up properly tonight xxx

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Well Xmas prezzies that I have are wrapped up, but still have a few to go like dh prezzie from Faith don't know when I'm going to get out to buy one don't fancy town with Faith as it will be so busy. Any one fancy a baby for the day!!!!!!! HaHa!!!!

Tricksy:
The holiday is just what you need hun, I'm glad you feel more in control after this IVF. 

Loui:
How are you feeling hun anymore twinges?

Laura:
You never know miracles are around the corner hun. Hope you are pregnant!!!

Lisa:
Can't wait to follow your adoption journey hun. It's nice for you to go in the Christmas with positive hopes for the future. This time next year you could have a beautiful child to share it with.

Hope everyone else is well.

Take care 
Liz x  x  x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just posting to say hello. AF arrived in the night so feeling   and having v bad cramps as usual.

love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ah honey, I'm so sorry that your having such bad cramps, I can sympathise as I'm having really bad cramps too this week, I never normally suffer with AF pains at all and its horrid. I hope that you start to feel better soon hun


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Cleo - sorry your having bad pain hunny   hope you start feeling better soon.

Tricksy - How you doing hunny?  Hope that your ok - you know i'm here for you   I think with my ivf bfn's  the first one was really bad as your hopes are so high,  with the 2nd one i wasnt too bad either,  it was the 3rd one that hit me hardest cos it was last chance saloon and everything was hanging on that one,  if your anything like me though i start feeling bad when everyone else has forgotton about it.  

Rivka - Not sure about the agency how they can do it so quick,  i'm trying to find out info before we make the decision to who we go with,  I've posted on the adoption site on here to see if anyone can help me.

Loui - Hows things with you?  Are you moving around now or still in bed?  Hope Beanie and Baby are all snuggled in.

Hi to everyone else,  I'm cream crackered I left the house at 11am this morning and went to Chelmsford,  came home at 5.30!!!!  But i am finally finished all my shopping...........just got to wrap it all now   Mind you my back is killing me........i feel like an OAP

Ta Ta
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All - just a quick one from me,

Cath - thanks for the offer to lend me the Zita West book and I'd love to borrow it - I probably eat all the wrong stuff (although have been trying to have Brazil nuts and pineapple juice every day after seeing posts on this site).  Also I must still be pretty naive about all this because it didn't occur to me that they don't offer urine chlamydia tests for cost reasons - typical of the NHS!  

Tricksy - not doing too bad with the Christmas Preparations thanks - will try to have a blitz in Bluewater on Sunday to finish off my shopping but will see how it goes.  Very envious of your holiday by the way as you're right - as with my tan my memories of my holiday are quickly fading.  Also forgot to ask before - could you add my birthday to the list (4 July)?  No treatment dates yet to add but am still planning to have our FET in Jan to get it out the way before we have our consultation appointment at the ISIS.  Have you had any thoughts when you will go for your FET with raspberry and ripple?  After holiday I guess.

Laura - sorry to hear about your exam (is there anyway you can appeal?), but in regards to your unexplained cramps I have to agree with Sam, it had also crossed my mind it could be implantation but also didn't want to say in case it wasn't but fingers crossed - maybe you won't have to go to the ISIS for treatment after all    .  Would love to meet up for coffee too but am pretty tied up until the New Year as work is pretty busy and my sister is coming to stay with her 10 month old baby next week so we won't be able to go out much in the eve's- when do you go back to College - maybe the first week of Jan? Will pm you if that sounds OK.

Rivka - when is AF due?  Hopefully not too long before you can start the clomid.

Loui - hope you're still relaxing and taking it easy.

Hi to everyone else,

Love Rachel x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - You must be bonkers going to Bluewater on Sunday   its going to be manic   I thought that I was mad going to Colchester on Saturday, I should get finished though, only a couple of bits to get now thank goodness, we are going to put our tree up at the weekend so I'll wrap and put the presents straight under the tree. 

Lisa - I'm ok hun, I was talking to my sil tonight and I really do not feel as bad this time round, I'm really not sure if its due to the fact that we have been mentally busy and havn't had time to think about it much, we have accepted it better this time round or I havn't accepted it at all.............. I'm not sure, I'm sure that all will become apparrant in time   We are so looking forward to our holiday too, I think that that has given us focus and something else to look forward to

Hope your all having a good evening xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,
Sorry for no personals tonight. I will catch up with you all tomorrow. Hope everyone is well.

Cleo and Tricksy, sorry for your AF pains. Hope they ease up soon.

I am off to bed now, got a stonking headache so will try and catch up soon. 

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Not much time for personals either. Have 45 chocolate cement mixers to finish and package tonight on top of the other bits I need to do. 

Rivka - thanks for being so sweet about changing our meet up day.  

Tricksy - I was the same as you our second time around. I knew what to expect so it wasn't so bad somehow. Being busy also helps but we're all here if you need us. 

Cleo -   hope the cramps ease off pretty soon. 

Rachel - Do you work in town? I could drop the book off to you at some point. PM me if that would be good - though I'm not very free at the mo. I know what you mean about the brazil nuts etc. Though I hate pineapple so won't eat/drink that for anything. 

Laura - when is your af due? Worth testing when it comes to it as you've fallen pg before so it might happen again, and it would be better to be know sooner after your mc. As for your exam, they can't fail you if they didn't give you the time they agreed. An word with your course director should sort it out. 

Julia - hope the head is feeling better in the morning. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you're ok. Back to the cement mixers.......


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quickie from me as am shattered as have been unwell since early tuesday with D&V, and unfortunately it turns out my husband doesn't make a very good home nurse depsite being a professional    anyway I'm pretty much recovered now, just really tired.

Think I'm gonna ring my consultants secretary tomorrow to see if she has any news about my operation date, i've no idea how long its been since I saw him but I'm sure its been a while??

Cleo - sorry to hear your AF is painful, hope the pain goes soon.  Not long now till your hysteroscopy, don't know how you feel about it it terms of whether you'd prefer them to find something or not, but I hope it goes well.

Tricksy - sorry to hear your AF is painful too, but i'm pleased that you feel better after this cycle than the last one, perhaps like you say its cos you are so busy etc.  anyway I hope you and Si are both doing Ok and looking forward to your holiday, Kenya sounds fantastic.  I will try to drag John along to the next meet that the DHs come to as well...its about time he met everyone!  We have both managed to get Boxing day off together but thats it for me this christmas, working all the other days including christmas day  

Loui - hope things are going OK and you are taking it easy, nice and relaxed with a positive attitude.  fingers crossed for you.

Lisa - well done on finishing your xmas shopping, I wish I was you, I off to bluewater on sat with my sisters to get the final bits and pieces its gonna be a nightmare!  Hope your back is not too bad though.  Glad to hear the adoption meeting went well, you sound really positive about it, and I'm pleased to hear it might not be such a long and difficult process after all....exciting to think you could have a little one by next christmas!

Liz - I'll take Faith for the day  

Cath - I think if John has to have a chlamydia check and I'm given the option I'd definately pay to have the urine test done like you did, he's been through enough trauma down there already    the chocs are fantastic by the way, and luckily John is not too keen so they are mine all mine   did you get my PM as you haven't replied?

PreggySam - glad all is still going well, not long to go now really, you must be so relieved to be nearly there.  bet you can't wait to meet you little bubs.

Julia - hope the heads better tomorrow

I'll do the rest of you tomorrow I think - I'm off to bed.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Piepig - Good luck at Bluewater!  Wot a bummer that you've got to work Christmas day    Is DH working that day too?  I suppose its not too bad if your both working.

Julia - Hope the head feels better soon 

Cath - Hope you got the cement mixers finished 

Have a nice day
Lisa x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - sorry I have not posted recently. I have been resting - reading lots, watching day-time tv etc. However, I'm not very positive at all this time. I can't get out of my head that the embies really hadn't reached the blast stage when they had to be put back in (why not and why were they so slow?) are the questions that keep popping into my mind. I have had AF-like pains several times over the last few days, and really bad ones last night, which I think were too late to be implantation bleeds. Like Tricksy is feeling, I don't think that a 2nd BFN will hit me as hard as my first one did because I have had time this week to get my head around it. I'm worried for DH though, because he is so busy at work and keeps saying that the only think that matters in the world to him now is a BFP. I haven't told him about the pains because I want him to keep the faith for both of us. I really hope that I can get to the official test date this time. Last time AF came the night before and it was horrible seeing DH's face crumble when I told him. This time I am going out the night before to a restaurant with all my girlfriends from the (Army) street that I live on, so I hope that will help ease the nervousness. However, I am dreading it too because I am bound to need the loo during the meal and if I see AF has arrived then I don't know how I will keep a brave face in front of 14 friends (one of whom is leaving, who's meal it is). I am trying to be positive, but it is really hard when the AF pains come and go. One saving grace is that they didn't come so early last time in the 2ww, nor do they come a week before AF normally, and so I am holding out a teeny-weeny hope that all is well with Beanie and Baby.

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - Try to stop worrying, I don't think that its too late for implantation pains, plus when implantation takes place hormones are released that make your ovarys swell causing pain, be strong and try and stay positive, I know exactly how hard it is and sometimes it so much easier to be negative than positive. I am sure that your little embryo;s are nestled in fine, look at me and Sam, we both had perfects blasts put back, JoJo on the other hand did not have blasts and was worried about the quality and she is now 20 odd weeks pregnant. There is no ryme or reason at all to the ivf working, just try and stay chilled and relax. Keep your chin up hun


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie,   try not to worry. As everyone has said, there is no way of telling whether it is going to work, and stressing about it probably won't help. Is there one person you can tell amongst your friends when you go out, so that if you do need a bit of support they can be there for you? It would be better than trying to deal with it on your own, or having to tell the whole table. Otherwise, if you feel you are going to be upset about it, do you think you could tell them that you may have to leave before the end of the evening for whatever reason, so that you won't have to spend the rest of the evening hiding your feelings? I hope you have a lovely night with your friends and hopefully you will forget about it all for a few hours.

Hi everyone else. Will do personals later.

Julia xxx

PS: I shall try and work out whose addresses I need for Christmas cards later too. I am SO disorganised this year!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Loui - do try not to worry, like everyone said you never know when it works. I know 2ww is blooming hard, and so many thoughts go through your head. But again look at me, I was pg when embies didn't make it to blast and were even thawed which is considered worse (okay, just ignore what happened to me afterwards, that's a totally different problem that I have). Chin up and we're all keeping fingers and toes crossed for you and DH. Hope the meal with your friends cheer you up and make you relax for a few hours. Remember you are pregnant until proven otherwise (so easy on the drinks  ).

Cathie - hope you had a good rest today after your hard work last night. And thanks you hubby for getting my chocs ready! Will see you both at the market on Sunday.

Tricksy - I agree that when you know what to expect it's somehow easier to cope. And having something else to concentrate on is the best cure, especially something so lovely like your holiday. I'm sure yuou'll come back relaxed and feeling more ready to think about th next stage. Sorry AF is painful, I guess it's because of all those hormones. Hope you feel better soon.

Sam - AF is due the end of this month. Which is a bummer in a way, because that when we're going for as short break, and I usually have them painful, but we couldn't take any other days off ... So hope it comes a bit earlier or later this month!

Laura - glad the family meal went well, I'm sure MIL wants a better relationship with you from what you say, so just give it a chance. Like Cathie said, sure they won't fail you if you didn't get the time you need, so have a word with your advisor. Are you coming to college again next week? We could meet for coffee there one lunch time, if you like. 

Rachel - good luck for fet in January   Hope this is a new beginning for the new year.

Lisa - that's very positive, decising which agency to go with. I look on the web site of your Ipswich agency and they seem to have so many babies under 1 year old that it's amazing. And all such cute kids! You'll be very lucky. Hope the adoption girls give you some good advice.

Have a good weekend everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Evening Ladies. We havent been too chatty recently have we?!

Loui - I am thinking of you   I really pray you will be ok  

Cathie - All the best for your market this weekend!!

Tricksy - Wow, sounds like you really do have fun out there! We got married abroad, and it is so special to be able to go back! Cant wait to see your photos!

Preggy Sam - How you doing? bet your toastie warm with your super free central heating!!  

Rivka -Im not at college next week. Its broken up now. My course director IS the tutor who wouldn't extend my time!!! I'm stuffed... GRRRR!! 

Lisa - what agency are you going with - you can pm if you like? Want to keep our options open. I don't see me adopting quite so soon if TX doesn't work. I would think another 5/6 years when i have graduated. So will be interesting to see what happens with you 

More personals later. I'm sitting on the PC in the cold study... laptop broke today   so cant sit in bed or downstairs anymore. Just my blooming luck

Oh - Sam and Rachel - i think its good ol'AF coming to visit. It could well of been what you thought - but I'm getting usual PMS symptoms now. Cried today as well (we tried so hard this month... unlike when we did get pg!). I'm getting that sort of dodgy tummy feeling (like food poisoning) and slightly sore boobs. So doubt it is what i would of hoped for. Had vivid dream of having 3 or 4 positive pg tests and showing hubby last night. And i was a radiator last two days over night - very much not like me and heating wasn't on!!!! So probably AF , ah well.   

Hello everyone -  am sure i will BBL

Laura xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Laura - Hope you are wrong  .  And yes I do have super central heating at the moment.  It is great.

Loui - Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you too.  We just can't tell who is going to get that BFP and who isn't so nothing you have said has made me think it is any less likely for you.

Debs - Glad you are feeling better now.  Had to laugh at what you said dh.  I think all men are the same.  My dad was a plumber but we forever had dripping taps or leaking shower.

Cleo - Meant to say to you last time, at least AF has come at a very good time for the hyst.  Some doctors only like to do them at that sort of point in your cycle.

Just came on really to wish everyone a good weekend.  I'm out tomorrow to Frankie & bennys for a friend's birthday.  Today I am feeling better than I have done this whole pregnancy - no aches or pains etc.  And guess what - I got my appointment through for the physio next Friday.  Not sure whether to go or not.  What do you think?  I really don't think I need any help but am frightened that if I don't go things will get bad again and I will have lost my chance.  But having said that, it seems very unlikely that will happen and the last thing I won't to do is go there and have to "pretend" I'm worse than I am.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - great news that you're feeling so good at the moment. I'd take the physio as it can't hurt can it? And it might help with recovery after the birth too. Enjoy your weekend. 

Laura - also hoping that the cramps etc are what you think they're not. 

Debs - are you feeling better now? Shame dh wasn't a good nurse for you. 

Rivka - thanks for the good wishes. Sadly the sleep didn't materialise as we had so much to do and my friend who helped package needed more help than we thought so I ended up doing a lot of it myself. 

Cleo/Tricksy - hope the witch is being nicer to you now. 

What's everyone else up to this weekend? Hope you have some fun planned. I'm in the kitchen again but at least we;re into the last week of mania and then by Thurs/Fri I can hibernate for a few days before I need to clean the house and get ready for the invasion on Christmas day.

Had a call from ISIS yesterday with my FSH results. 7.5 which she said was fine, only a little higher than last time around (6.2 though I don't remember being told that at the time). Just need to get dh's tests done and we can get the official schedule. And pay of course  

Catch you all later. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

How are we all?

Sam - I would go for the physio as you never know the bigger you get (sorry no offense meant )  the more aches you might get,  and if its anything like me back some days i'm ok and others times it really aches for no apparant reason so i'd go otherwise you know you'll have to wait ages to get another slot.  Have a great time at F & B's enjoy! 

Cath - Roll on next Thur/Frid for you hunny you really work too hard   Glad all your results came back ok and its all systems go soon,  I loved it when i got my schedule cos it all seemed real and i could start booking the appointments and organising.

Deb - Hope your feeling better 

Laura - Not sure what agency i am going to go through yet just got to do a bit more research on some stuff then we will make our minds up - Hope the cramping stops for you.

Rivka - When do you start your clomid cycle?  ARe you home for Christmas?

Loui - Try not to worry too much.......I know its hard but i think the same as the other girls on here,  There is no rhyme or reason to who gets a BFP and you have as much chance as everyone else,  having said that i know how hard it is to be positive on the 2ww.    

Cleo/Tricksy -Hope the cramping has easied.


Poor DH is working today     and i put the decs up last night so finally its feeling a bit more christmassy here,  going to start wrapping up some pressies in a minute.
We have our niece over tomorrow which i'm so looking forward to,  we going to visit Santa's grotto and have a nice meal out and maybe go to the pictures....I'm so looking forward to it!!!  

Don't forget its X Factor final tonight!

lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## NickyH (Jan 10, 2006)

Well hello to you all!

I can't believe this thread is still going - I remember when it first started in Feb 06  as I had just got my BFP with ISIS for our first IVF treatment. Time has passed and  we are gearing up to go for another cycle with ISIS, so I thought I'd check this board again for a little support over the next couple of months. I went back there last week for the scheduling appointment etc and it seems that the people there have all changed apart from Sarah, and  the drugs and cycling seem to have moved on as well as they scan and do blood tests much more now I think.

Can't say I am looking forward to starting treatment again at all - I was hoping for a miracle to occur this time around and suddenly find myself pregnant (which would be a miracle given the blocked wreckage that is my remaining tube).
And the clinic weren't that positive about my chances this time around as I am now 38 and my FSH levels have risen to 9.7 which isn't that great for me really.  Still, we feel that  we have to give it another go or two just to see.

Would be lovely to rejoin this board and make some new friends. Hope this is OK and I'm not jumping in on people univited.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Really quick as a manic weekend as Dad over from America for a visit, need to do house work as all coming over tomorrow for dinner - not done shopping yet and it takes be at least an hr and a half to get ready as going out for a ameal for dh birthday tonight table for 7.15 raahhhh!!!

Well suprise appointment at ISIS yesterday as was booked for 31st and had a call yesterday to say Gideon is on holiday then!!! Wil take the time to let you know aht happened asap.


Have a good week end 

LOL Spangle.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Well, did you all see the X-Factor Wow! Leon was amazing, and I love the new single. 

Spangle, hope the appt was a good one, Looking forward to hearing your news when you get the time  . Hope you enjoyed your meal out.

Hi Nicky, welcome back! Hopefully you are on a roll and get a second BFP very soon.

Lisa, glad that it is a bit more Christmassy in your house now! Did you enjoy X Factor? Perhaps we should have an X Factor final party next year, that would be fun. I have spent the evening wrapping the pressies for James - hopefully next year you will be spending a fortune too on lots of bits of plastic! Is there a possibility that they may ask you to take on siblings? That would be amazing if you did.

Cath, not long now until you can relax for a while. I bet if you never saw chocolate again it would be too soon! I hope hubby does not buy you a box of chocs for Christmas!!

Sam2007, glad you are eventually able to enjoy your pregnancy. Have a lovely time this weekend with your friends. Perhaps tell the physios how you are feeling when you go in, I am sure having the physio won't be a problem, even if you don't need it so badly.

Laura, what happens with your studies if you get pregnant before finishing your studies? Will you take time off or carry on throughout the pregnancy and whilst having a baby? I just wondered as you put about not adopting for 5 or 6 years, just wondered if having a baby in the mean time would change your plans. Glad the meal with your mother in law went well, sounds like she is becoming a bit more human!  

Rivka, glad you are feeling positive about the future. As you say, getting pregnant does not seem to be the problem for you so hopefully you will be able to sustain the pregnancy now. Fingers crossed that 2008 will be a good year for you.

Louie, how are you feeling now? Try not to get down about this business. It is horrible all the waiting and not knowing, but remember we are all here for you.

Rachel, good luck in Bluewater tomorrow - rather you than me!!! I bet it is going to be mad there tomorrow. I send DH out today to get the final few bits, so just have to get some pressies for him and then I am all done. Have not started on the cards yet, but that is another story!!!

Cleo, hope the cramps have eased up. Have you tried a drop of wine? I have heard that is good to ease AF cramps, works for me!!

Liz, I bet you are gonna have a lovely Christmas this year, but don't be upset if Faith wants to play with the boxes rather than the toys!!   

Tricksy, how are you doing honey? Hope you and TricksysChubbyHubby are okay. Are you up to anything exciting this weekend? 

PiePig, did you speak to the consultant's secretary? Any news on when your op will be? Hope the ball gets rolling soon. Love your xmas decs on ******** by the way  

Shelley, I bet you are exhausted at the moment, Christmas must be such a busy time for you. Did any of your colleagues apologise for not turning up last week? If not they are people who toss, if you know what I mean! 

Emma, hope you are okay. Are you all ready for Christmas? Hope you are okay, and hope to see you soon.

I am home alone tonight. Gord has gone off the Southend to see some friends, but I decided to stay at home and watch X Factor and wrap up some pressies. He said he would ring but has not done so, probably ****** and forgotten. Can't remember who asked about colposcopies - basically I have had a couple of abnormal smear results, so the colposcopy checks the cervix for pre-cancerous cells. I really hate them and find it so uncomfortable - they take punch biopsies, and then burn the cervix to heal up the wound, with no anaesthetic either. I am dreading it but I suppose it is best to know what is going on down there. Ouch!!  

Hi to everyone I missed. Hope you are all well and having a good weekend.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG, just decided to look up colposcopies, and they actually take a biopsy with a small cheese wire thingy. It is payback time I think as I used to work for a gynaecologist and used to tell women that it would not hurt and was just like having a smear - that will teach me not to tell lies!!!

Night night


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

well i'm feeling alot better now. Going xmas hopping again in a while, need to get something for dh. God knows what though!!

Julia -    what day are you having it done and where do you have to go? I'll be at the general on wed at 8am for my hysteroscopy   Hope it all goes well hun.   

Spangle - fab news on an early app for you at ISIS, hope it was good news. Hope the meal went well too.

Tricksy - how you doing hun? I bet cropi is glad to ave you back riding?? 

Lisa - hope you have a good day today with your niece. what you going to see?? enchanted? 

NickyH -welcome back to the thread and good luck with your tx   

Cath - not long now then hun    

Right will be back later no doubt.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon.

phoned Mr B's secretary on friday...she said i should get my date through in the next week or so as they are just doing the new theatre list now!  So in theory I should know my date before christmas, reckon the earliest it'll be is early feb which would mean post-poning it so i can go on my snowboarding holiday.

christmas shopping yesterday with my sisters was not half as bad as i thought it'd be....we managed to get there just as they opened the doors so the first hour was pretty quiet, but about 11.30 it was packed, but luckily we only had a few bits and pieces and lunch still to do.  I know have just one more present to buy which I'm gonna get late night shopping on thursday.  majority of pressies are wrapped and under the tree and I went out delivering some pressies to friends last night so i'm feeling very christmassy now (finally!).

Julia - I hate to say it but a colposcopy sounds horrendous!  when is it that you're having it done?  I bet James is really excited about christmas....when do they break up from school?  I know my 7 year old niece is driving my sister crazy.  

Cleo - glad you're feeling better honey.  Goodluck with the xmas shopping, aren't men just impossible to buy for!  Is your hysteroscopy just a day clinic thing?  i assume its a tiny little camera that they use?  hope it goes well.

Spangle - hope you've had a good weekend with your Dad etc.  Hope you have good news to tell us from your appointment.

Nicky - welcome back to the thread, hope its second time lucky as well for you.

Lisa - how was santas grotto?  I should take my niece out so then i have an excuse to visit one too!

Cath - great news that all your tests results so far are OK, an FSH on 7.5 is pretty good isn't it?  when are you getting DHs stuff done?  

Sam - great that you are feeling so much better, like everyone else has said though i would still go to the physio appointment as you never know if things will start to get uncomfortable again, and sods law if you cancel it the next day you'll wake up in pain and wish you hadn't.

Laura - strange dream, maybe its a premonition!!! 

Rivka - how are you?  do you still have the hedgehog?  

Loui - hope you are OK and not finding the 2 ww too hard.  hope you're taking it easy and getting DH to run around after you for everything  

hope everyone else is Ok

Debs


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi there!

Nicky - welcome back and thanks for setting up this thread back then   Hope you get lots of luck and a second BFP.

Cathie - thank you and DH for getting all the chocs we ordered together and for the nice pressies, so sweet of you  ! Hope things are easing up quite soon, and that the annoying order from today has been and gone. Roll on Thursday - you definitely need some rest!

Julia - I must say this procedure does not feel like fun   but I'm sure they can give you some pain killers and make it easier.

Debs - good to hear you can have your date soon, and have fun on your holiday (what an active person you are, wow!). Little hedghog seems to be hibernating now, we stil keep giving some food out just in case but I think it'sthe neighbhours' cat who has it  

Sam - if I were you I would go to physio. No need to pretend, just tell them you have such problem snad you want advice for what to do if anything goes wrong again. They probably like the prevention bit better than the cure, I would think, so should be able to help.

Lisa - hope you enjoyed your day with your niece, sounds like fun   I should be starting clomid on day 2 of my cycle, and this should be sometime in the end of the month. We're home Christmas , with DH's sister coming over (she's here for the year doing a course at uni). Then we're going for a short break to South Devon, hoping for nice walks and dinners in front of log-fires in pubs!! (I love pub food  ). Can't wait! Where are you for Christmas?

Cleo/Tricksy - hope the witch has eased already!

Laura - can't you talk to the NHS students' advisor on your course? I used to work with NHS students and I know they have a dedicated advisor from the NHS, maybe she can be more understanding than your tutor. As ofr cramps: I hope very much they are a good sign.

Hope you all have a good weekend. Yesterday I had a brilliant volunteering day in the park, patrolling half day and thn chopping trees which I love doing (hard work but so much fun). Then we went out for pre-xmas drinks at DH's colleague, which was nice. Today went to the high stret market (got lots of chocs from Cathie's lovely DH and a couple of French soaps), then wrote a review I needed to do at home (for a professional magazine), now have to sort the washing etc. and start cooking - neighbhours coming over for dinner and a game of scrabble in a couple of hours, and nothing ready yet!!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

managed to get dh's xmas pressies so a productive day.

just read on ******** that dh's cousin's wife is pg, no one told us. I guess they didn't know how. Obvious we'd find out though as we're seeing them at xmas. I'll let dh know the happy news when he gets in..... what fun.

Also found out yest that my sister in laws, sister in law is pg (i know it sounds long winded!!) we get on well with them and we're seeing them at xmas too!! Now i'm panicing that sil will announce she's pg as i know they're trying  i need to stop thinking like this. 

Its all getting me down again    
sorry for the me post

cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Aww big hugs honey   

I have to see my 7 months PG sister in law (not legally) for the first time they announced it - on friday. Shes due the week before i was

Just had a big cry about it all, so big virtual hugs  If i had some wine i would share it xxxxxxxxxxxx

)ps anyone know a trick to help me keep my food down - i have serious food issues...  )


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well ladies - its gone quiet!  

Wellim due on today - and took an early test... BFN - thought it would be. Just having a strange one i think!

Personals tonight  x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lady - sorry to hear your news about your BFN. It is just so horrible to hear about other people getting pregnant when we are having difficulties ttc. My SIL got preggers twice the first month of trying each time and so has no idea of the longing we all feel when we keep getting BFN's through no fault of our own. I'm sorry too that I can't offer you advice to keep your food down - I have never been in your situation - but I hope that you keep strong and manage to work through your difficulties. 

Sorry that I haven't replied to anyone else or a while - I've been reading everyone's posts but I guess that I have had nothing to tell anyone. I'm still hanging on in the 2ww. I'm due to test on Fri but DH and I have decided to wait until Saturday so that we can be together and hold ourselves in each others arms if the news is bad again. Apart from the AF-like pains last week I have not had any symptoms.

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Wow, it is VERY quiet on here - are you all out Christmas shopping?  

Cleo, sorry to hear you are feeling down. Try not to let all their news ruin your Christmas. When you do eventually have your own pregnancy to broadcast it is going to feel so good for you to tell all these people. I hope your turn comes soon. Hopefully 2008 will be the big year for births amongst us all. My colposcopy is at 2.40 on Wednesday so will be thinking about us poor gals going through all this pain! I am dreading getting the results as the last one was pre-cancerous. Still, I suppose it is better to know about it and for something to be done rather than having left it too late to have any treatment.  

Louie, good to hear from you. That is a very good idea, waiting to test until you are both together. Hopefully it will be tears of joy on Saturday rather than tears because it has not worked. We will be thinking about you.

Laura, that is a shame about the BFN - it would have been good to phone Isis and tell them that treatment was not necessary. You hear so many stories about people falling pregnant whilst waiting for treatment or when they have given up on treatment. I hope that happens to some of us!!

I still have some pressies to get - just had an argument with DH as he has still not told me what he wants for Christmas. At this rate he is going to get a big fat NOTHING!! He had to buy me a new laptop today as my last one bit the dust, so I am going to have to have a very frugal few months at the beginning of next year to pay for everything I have bought recently. Oh well, life is too short to worry about money!!! Hope everyone else is more organised than me - I am going to try and get round to writing cards tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a nice evening.
Love Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Girlies

Loui - Your 2ww seems to have gone really quick.....but i suppose it doesnt feel like that for you.  Good luck for testing on Saturday i don't blame you for waiting to do it together - Hope that you get an early Chrimbo pressie 

Cleo - Oh hunny i'm sorry its so blo*dy depressing isn't it,  We went through a spat of that a couple of years ago when SIL and sister both got pg in the same month its so hard as they were the first to have children in the family too so there was an extra big fuss about it all as well...........big hugs  to you hunny  Good luck for Wednesday. 

Rivka - Arn't you good doing your voluntry work   Devon sounds lovely for a break. We're at my mums Christmas day and MIL on Boxing day so no cooking for me   

Pie pig - Great news that you should be getting your date through soon.

Julia - Glad i didnt know about the cheese wire thing before i had my colcoscopy done    Its not pleasant is it - Hope you get signed of like me    When are you going?  
Ahhhhh bless i bet James is sooooooo excited about Christmas, have you got him lots of pressies?  Did Gordon get home ok?  I think a X Factor party is a great idea i'd definately be up for that next year. Ahh don't you just want to mother Leon hes sooooooooo cute  


NickyH - Welcome back   Good luck with your next cycle.

Sam - How did F & B's go on your night out?  Hope you had fun

Cath - Have you eased up yet or still working hard?

Spangle - Looking forward to hearing your news about your appointment

Tricksy - Big hugs winging their way    


Well as for me i had a great day with my niece (she'll be 4 in Jan)  we went to see Santa (who was a 20year old with a beard on that hardly said two words) not very convincing   then we went to Frankie & Bennys for a meal then to see "Alvin & the Chipmunks" at the pictures  - which she loved it was great,  i just hate taking her back home cos shes so adorable.

I've got other news as well about adoption,  DH rang the agency as we've been having this nagging feeling about them saying age 3 and over plus as its not with the Local Authority they don't have there own children so we kept thinking that they may only have the children that are harder to place and that the councils would get first pickings (so to speak)  i know this sounds terrible but i don't know how else to word it     Anyway the facts are that the nagging feeling we have is right so although its only a year to get to panel i don't think its right for us and we're gonna take our chances with the Council one.  Hope you understand what i'm going on about  



Enough of my waffle
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Lisa - yes, I know exactly what you're talking about, that's what I was trying to ask you about but didn't explain it too clearly. I think you're doing the right thing going with the council. This is what we want to do if clomid does not work. Glad you had a good day with your niece!

Loui - keeping fingers crossed for you   Hope you send us all a happy message on Saturday.

Cleo -   it's never easy to hear other poeple's news. Hope it's you soon.

Julia - good luck for Wednesday, hope it's not too painful and that you get all clear results soon.

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All,

blimey for a change it has been quieter on here the last few days - thought I was going to have loads to catch up on.
Have had a bit of a busy weekend but have now got the tree up and done most my Christmas shopping (Bluewater wasn't too bad on Sunday either) and have been trying to sort the house out before my sister arrives later this week to be followed by my Dad on Christmas eve.  The only bad thing is our hoover has broke - not a good thing with the tree already dropping everywhere!

Anyway a few personals - sorry if I miss anyone:

NickyH - welcome back to the board and hope that the second time also works out for you   - keep us posted.

Loui - my sympathies that it has been difficult staying positive towards the end of last week - your post brought back memories of what  it was like for me but not much longer to go now .  My sister also told me (the one with the 10 month old baby) that she was convinced her AF was coming before she found out she was pg and had all usual cramps etc, so don't give up hope yet.  I also always wait to test with my dh too and this sounds a bit gross but he leaves for work pretty early and I couldn't bear the thought of me having to go into work with a BFN result, so both times I saved a urine sample and tested it when dh got home from work - much better to find out the news together. 

Laura - sorry to hear about your BFN  - I had hoped that it would be good news. What did you mean about having a trick to keep food down though lovely?  Please don't take this the wrong way but f you have got a few issues with food then have you thought of getting help with this -if you are planning to get pregnant I really think it should be something you consider and may even be a barrier to you getting pg if you are not getting proper nutrients inside you. I work for the NHS and can pm you if you want details of how to go about this.

CathB - Not long for you now till you start your cycle is it?  Also, it would be great if you could bring that book along next time you are in town and I could try to meet you as long as I know in advance when you'll be there - I work about 5 mins from the High St in the Dutch Quarter.  Any time is fine though and fully understand about being busy in work and doubt I would get the chance to read it before Christmas anyway - just let me know when suits.

Debs - Going by my dh's experience I would insist your dh has a urine test for chlamydia if it is recommended - just show the doc the **** guide recommending this and maybe you'll be able to get out of paying.  I wish we had known about this beforehand.

Sam2007 - I agree with everyone else - just go to the physio anyway - I am sure that it will still be useful and they can give you some advice to prevent the problem coming back.

Julia - ooh - poor you the colposcopy sounds painful - hope it goes OK though.

Cleo - sorry to hear your news  .  I agree with Julia though and hopefully you will be the one very soon who is pg.

Lisa - I think you have to go with your gut feeling about the best place for you to adopt and it sounds like you've made the best decision for you and your dh.

Anyway bye for now,

love Rachel x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Evening all  

Has everyone had their winterbreakdown?! 

Rachel - You are such a sweetie. Thanks for the advice. I used to have a fear of being sick so i am really not sure whats goingon. Even if its a roast dinner (my favourite), no matter what it is i couldnt keep it down. It is a real stuggle not to be sick. Sometimes i just cant stop myself. Not helped with losing weight - ive put half a stone on since that started!!! what do you do with the nhs? hopefully will be joining you as a fellow nhs worker (even if it takes me 6 years!!).  

NickyH - Hi, and welcome bck to the group. I really hope all goes well for you. When are you starting treatment?  

Loui -    praying for you , any bed sores or are you up and around?

Shelley - you ok hun?  

CathB - got your email. Was your DH in colchester today? I dont know anyones DH to know what they look like! Just saw someone selling chocolate and was drawwwwwwwwwwwwn to the stall! How you feeling? All settled down now?  

Sam2007 - Go to physio   See what they have to say  

Julia - Your posts amuse me   i love your upfront personality  . About my studying - who knows what i will do. Trying to not get hopesup and think about it if you knwo what i mean. In an ideal world i would take a year out. Theres two pregnant woman in my lessons at the moment, so theyre acustomed to having preggy ladies on the course! Lots of monthers too and i get childcare vouchers! right better calm down now... serously, im not too optimistic!  Go get some mulled wine and chill out - i hope you get some nice pressies next week.

Cleo - How you feeling lovely? 

Lisa - that rollarcoaster still hasnt stopped has it? I really really hope it works out for you.  

Sorry if i have missed anyone - im not with it tonight.

Liz, spangle, debs, samotm, rivka  , tricksey 

Everyone for me on ******** yet?

Im alright tonight, trying not to think about it all. Back on diet tomorrow. I have put on a stone in two weeks ( ), feel bloted, cramps have re started, headach and sore boobs. AF will be here soon. Have decided to put treatment back till mid - end feb. Will have my coursework done, weight down, holiday ready and mentally prepared. Going to buy a relaxation cd (like yoga music or something i think) and start meditating. We have restarted our vitamins again. Johns put on a stone too , so we both want to get into shape. Actually looking forward to a week in Spain. I must remember that i cant change what people think of me - but NO ONE should make me change how I think about me...... I need to be more confident!

Grr just want house to get done then get everyone round for home made cake and lots of tea and meet you all!!

Sweet dreams  

Laura xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies how r we all,

nickyh,hello hunny welcome back ,and lets hope u get another bfp,sorry cant remember did u get bfp from ur last cycle?and what did u have again boy or girl? well good luck for ur next one.   

loui,got everything crossed for u hunny we could do with some good news on here lets hope ur the fisrt off meny.ru still off work?and have u got all ur shopping done?    

cleo,hello my sweet sorry ur not feeling that great at the mo,its such a bummy having everyone around falling but 2008 will be ur year just like it will be mine and everyone elsses.how is ric doing?when do u brake up?well take care hunny.  

julia,good luck with ur colcoscopy hope it is not to bad,but it dose sound painfull .have u got gordon anything yet?they are so akward i hate buying for men.bet james is excited.well take care hunny. 

tricksy,hi hunny how ru hope ur ok,bet u cant wait till ur holiday ,we have still not decided were to go ,we have the money greg has got to sort his passport out but other than that we are ready to go and i cant wait. 

lisa,hello sweetie glad u hada lovely time with ur niece sounds like she loves being with u as much as u like being with her,how long will u have to wait for the council?hope they dont keep u hanging on to long. 

laura,hello hun,please dont take this the wrong way but should u really be thinking about any of this (treatment) while ur feeling like this as the way ur feeling or what ur going through is not an ideal enviroment to be bringing a child into the wourld,treatment would be the last thing on my mind ,if i was in ur position,and can u just move ur treatment dates when u want to?as ur on nhs thought u had to do it when they say to,i dont understand   .well i hope u can get this sorted out. 

cath,hello sweetie, i could not find ur stall there were a couple of chocolate stalls but could noy see ur logo,was u there?maybe i was on another planet in a wolrd of my own    would have loved to see u.bet ur getting excited not long till ur treatment,and till u get to have a bit of a brake.well just u take care hunny. 

liz.hello hunwere ru?bet ur so busy at the mo.and how is cute little faith doing? 

debs.hello hunny.glad to hear u have ur date through.noy long and u can finally get the ball rolling,oh and thanks for ur christmas card. 

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok and nearly ready for christmas.
i have lost another 1lb so altogether now its 9 1/2 lbs im sooooooooo pleased,no classes now till the new year but im still going to be good,well need to be if im gonna be wearing a bikini in jan.
  phoned nicky doctor marfleets sec today to see if the cromerzone results were in from greg but they cannot find the results again this will be the second time if they have been lost so im really peedof how can this happen,and i asked about when we actually get started and see said it could be a couple off weeks or months after referall so i had abit of a cry today as i thought we would get started in april but my fears have comme true its pants sooooooooooo much bloody waiting arround,wish we could have a cycle while waiting .sorry for going on but it is so frustrating,blar blar blar bloody blar        .
well im off to bed its late and i have got bloody christmas shopping to do bar humbug im such a misog and wrap it all .right im gonna go dont want to make u all miserable sorry.
nite nite everyone .     shelley.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

I know a few of you have commented that the board hasn't been so busy as usual as of late but I had loads to catch up on so can't quite believe that.

Nicky - I remember you from first time round.  Amazingly there are still a few of us around from those early days (me, Lisa and Tricksy I think) and I guess you must be the first member to come back ready to try again.  So good luck for that - I know it may be harder for you this time round but as IVF worked for you once then there is an excellent chance it will work again.  When do you start treatment?  Do you have any frosties?

Cleo/Julia - You both have big days tomorrow so just wanted to wish you luck.  Try not to think about all the tools!

Lisa - I have heard the same about private adoption agencies.  I guess this is why they have to push all the positives whereas the council run ones like to (in my opinion) paint quite a tough scenario.  So I think you have made the right decision there.  Laura is right though, you are just about to start a new journey but I hope it won't be the rollercoaster that IVF is.

Laura - Sorry about the BFN.  I can't help about the sickness, isn't there an online group you could link up with because you really need to get that sorted before you start treatment.

Shelley - Well done on the weight loss.

Spangle - Look forward to hearing about your appointment - at least it was brought forward rather than delayed.

Well I've no time to finish personals now as I'm off for an appointment with the midwife.  Feeling rough at the moment as I have headache and toothache (the tooth I'm told needs to come out but they can't take it out until after I've had the baby because they need to do xray first). So I'm just having to live with it - in any case I hope it is just playing up at the moment because I am not feeling 100% rather than the tooth itself.  And I've decided to take all your advise and go for the physio appointment on Friday so thanks for that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Shelley - that's really pants, losing your results like that! Bet you're annoyed   Well done on losing all that weight! Almost your target now.

Sam - sorry you're not feeling so well. Can they give you an emergency filling for the tooth until after the birth? Good luck with the midwife.

Juat come on quickly to rant, sorry ... People at work hinting all the time about a colleague and his partner ttc. We're good friend and I would be glad for him and his partner, but makes me so pee'vd that other people can have children whenever they like while we can't ... Also I dread the situation if it works for them and if clomid doesn't work for us or if I get pg again on clomid and have another m/c God forbid! I know I shouldn't be thinking about this but it's hard not to worry after past experiences, as you all now. I know I'm a jealous cow but I can rant to you because you'll understand   Okay, back to work now.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -      Not much I can say to make you feel any better but sending   your way that you can find a way past this soon. 

Sam - poor yuo with thoothache. I had it really badly last year and i've never known pain like it. Hope it sorts itself out soon. 

Shelley - sorry you missed the stall. A few people said they couldn't find us (it was dh and a friend rather than me though) so we'll have to make sure there's a massive banner up next time. Congrats on losing the weight. That's really good, and weightwatchers is a great way to lose it as it is reasonably quick but not too drastic. Sorry the hospital have mislaid your results again though. That's not on to do that twice. 

Lisa - what you've written about the private agency is really interesting. Hope the council are able to get you through quickly so you can have your family soon. 

Rachel - I may be popping into town tomorrow to drop some boxes off at the visitors centre so will let you know if I can drop the book around to you. It all depends on how much I get done today if I'll have time to go in.

I've lost track of everyone else at the moment so sorry for the lack of personals. I'm hoping today will be my last day of being really really busy and that I'll be able to start to wind down from tomorrow but every time I think that we're near the end I find something else that needs doing. Thankfully I had some great help from my sis, her boyf and most importantly dh who took an emerency day off to stop me going over the edge with the stress. We got so far with getting stuff done that we were both able to go to the dog club Christmas party where Honey won musical sit. We're very proud of her, and Daisy who came 4th in her heat.

Off to the post office now but will try to get back later for more personals if I don't get too caught up with bits.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just wanted to say goodluck to Julia and Cleo for their various procedures tomorrow.  hope neither is too painful


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi - just a quick one from me -

Cath B and Laura - have pm'd you both.

Sam - good luck with the midwife tomorrow.  Hope the toothache is easing.

Shelley - sorry to hear they've lost some of the results - it must be so frustrating and the whole system needs an up hall if you ask me - well done on the weight loss though.

Julia/Cleo - hope all goes well tomorrow

Rivka - sorry to hear your news and you're entitled to a rant.  I know it is difficult (in my last job even the lesbian girl I worked with managed to get pg with a sperm donor - I was happy for her but she was the last person I had expected would do so and had never even hinted she wanted children previously!) but with any luck hopefully the clomid will work and it will be you getting pg so try to stay positive    

Bye for now,

love Rachel


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well i'm knackered. Have spent the day dressed as a fairy as it was fancy dress at school and class parties. Had fun though. I didn't stop eating and my tummy looks huge!!! all the fun took my mind off tomorrow though.

Julia - good luck for tomorrow hun, hope you gets lots of tlc after. My mum is coming over to look aftter me on thurs....i feel like a little girl again!

thanks for all the best wishes. will let u know how it goes.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx

Oliver Twist is on!! Feels like xmas!!


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

All the best for tomorrow girlies xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Will reply properly soon I promise but I just wanted to wish cleo loads of luck for tomorrow, hope you get your answers and it is not too horrid  

Loui - incase I do not make it on before then     good luck for saturday 

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia and cleo good luck for tomorrow be thinking off u both,take it easy and rest lost after.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia/Cleo - hope all goes well for you tomorrow. 

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia and Cleo - i have read how you both have very important days ahead of you tomorrow - i know i havent been posting but i needed you both to know that i will be thinking of you and am and always will be here for you, sending you both     love ya  

Emms x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Good luck Julia/Cleo today...........be thinking of you and hope all goes well


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all. Thanks for your well wishes. Not looking forward to it or to getting the results. Better to be safe than sorry though I suppose. Cleo, just got your text. That is crap that they have cancelled your procedure today. The delays must be really peeing you off now.   to you.

Speak to you all later. xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

as julia says my hysteroscopy has been cancelled. Got there and shown to my bed. Went through everything with the anesthetician (sp) and then about 9.30 was told that due to saff sickness it wouldn't be going ahead. Offered me either xmas eve or new years eve     Turned them both down and waiting to hear about next date. So peed off, why does everything take so long def means won't be cycling until march i suppose  
Julia - hope yours goes well hun.

Thanks for the well wishes!!

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Julia - I hope that all goes well today - good luck to you xxx 

Cleo - how crap is that? I can't believe that they have cancelled on you. You have every right to feel upset that you have been messed around, and that all your plans have to be changed.  I'm sorry too that this means that you can't cycle until March  

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm peed off because i had such a hassle getting the date for the hyst and had to change a scan date as they wanted to scan me tomorrow. Scan now on 14th jan and have to wait for hyst date, but will call later and try and gee them up!!!

I'm guessing i won't cyce to march, i just know how long things take now so at least i'm prepared!!

Sending            only 2 days hun!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ Thats no good hunny, Hope u can get their butts in gear asap  

Tricksy~ Thanks for the crimbo card sweetie   Very funny  

Loui~ Only 2 days to go my lovely   Sending you loads and loads of                              You will get ur BFP hunny..... Your gonna turn the luck around on this thread!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Samonthemoon - thank you so much for the BFP's, fairy's and dancers - that is so sweet of you and just what I need at the moment. I so hope that I don't disappoint. It's very wierd that you have sent me this message this morning - I had a dream last night that I had to send you a message on this FF website - how spooky is that - but I really have no idea what it was!!! I'm going out this afternoon to get the Clearblue tests - how exciting!!!

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Twilight zone me thinks!!    Just had a need to send you lots and lots of     ^  You could never dissapoint hunny, you've been a trooper all through this TX   How the time haS FLOWN  (although maybe not from ur end!!   )

Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi peeps  

Cleo - shame about this morning - you mentally prepare yourself and sods law that happens.  .

Julia - hope everything went ok  

shelley - thanks for your cocern hun. Cant do treatment after the end of March - has to be in this financial year. I will be ok, i just need to stay focussed and pull myself together!! x

Rach - thanks for you message, will reply later  

More personals later!

Looked on precious.org last night and me and john got an overwhelming want to adopt these poor little mites. Going to look into it more. Cant find Lisa's write up , was it on the last post?  

Laura x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Wot a bummer!!!!!!!!!!!  That is outrageous!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't blame you for being well and truley pee'D off!!!!  AFter getting yourself all syked up and nervous and to get you there and then be told no its just not on. Sorry hun 

Julia - Hope you have more luck honey 

Loui -


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - I'm so sorry how maddening for you.  I know it must happen that important figures get ill and so things have to be cancelled but it is not easy to be undersanding when it is happening to you.  Did they say who was ill?  I would understand if surgeon or even anaethetist but if not one of these then it really is not acceptable.

And Loui, I hadn't realised how time was flying by.  Are you having any symptoms?  Have you actually gone 2 weeks past your EC date yet?  Always think that is a good sign.  

Everything was fine at my appointment yesterday.  It was one of those where you walk in and walk out without really learning anything so you feel a little disappointed.  But of course the important thing is that everything seemed OK with the baby and I guess that is all it is really about.  Toothache feeling much better now, still there but cold coming out a little today so i am convinced the toothache is more about me being under the weather than my tooth itself.  My biggest problem at the moment though is that I just cannot sleep at night.  Hips ache and I have restless legs so lie there for hours willing myself to drift off and then it happens seemingly near to the time dh's alarm clock goes off!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Julia - hope it was not so bad, and don't worry about the results, sure they'll be fine  

Cleo - how rubbish is that?! So sorry they're messing you up like that. Take care hun.

Loui - lots of     your way, really looking forward to your good news on Saturdya.

Rachel - a previous colleague of mine who's lesbian, and always said she hated children (!), now has a little boy from ivf and donor sperm, so I know what you mean!! Luckily, I moved away so don't see her, just e-mailed her to congratulate. Thanks for your support.

Cathie - thanks for being a sweetie as always. Hope your less busy soon!

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for all your messages. Well, I was worried over nothing. It seems that the results last time were CIN1 which is the lowest form of abnormal changes, and so this time it was just a general look around and a smear. He did see some changes but I will only need further treatment if histology shows they need to be treated. So I managed to avoid the cheese grater today   What a relief!! Hope everyone has a nice evening. Will come back later and do personals. I am going to try and finish my wrapping tonight, maybe helped along with a nice glass of wine or two!! I am going to give up drinking in the new year (maybe!!) so need to use it all up before then  

Speak later,
Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Glad it went well hun. I'm having a large glass of wine now   but so fed up after today.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - That must have been a relief.  Glad all looks OK so far.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Julia - wonderful news! Good for you hun xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Cleo hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I've not been about much for the last week, I had a bit of a meltdown on Friday night at one of my works Christmas Do's   Some stupid **** of a bloke who was sitting next to me (a partner of one of the staff) was asking how long Si and I had been married etc and then he asks the 'have you got any kids' question. When I said no he says 'why not, can't you have them'   I said through gritted  that I didn't want to discuss it and turned my back on him, I then burst into tears at the table The guy did repeatedly try and say sorry but I just told him to F off, I was so upset. Si was lovely and gave me a hug but it made me worse!! One of the Directors saw me in a pickle and said that she'd come outside with me. I had a ciggy   and calmed myself down a bit and then I was sort of ok........til we got home and I went to bits again and it just opened the flood gates, I cried all night, most of Saturday (in the middle of Debenhams, M&S....anywhere in fact  ) I said to Simon that I thought that I should loan Cropi out as I still hadn't ridden her and I wasn't spending much time with her, I just havn't had any enthusiasm for anything, then Saturday night I was just so sad and kept crying. I sorted myself out a little on Sunday, I spent about 3 hours with Cropi, just chilling and getting some of the mud off her and we went to my Mum's for a late lunch, which was nice. I felt ok on Sunday night until I got a phone call to tell me that one of my Uncles had passed away at 5pm on Sunday, totally and utterly out of the blue and totally unexpected. My poor Mum is in tatters but luckily her sister is over from New Zealand at the moment so she has got her staying with her for support, as in a totally selfish way I really don't think that I can deal with that as well. So all in all its been a bit of a pants week   work is mentally busy for both of us, Simon more than me I have to admit. He is working 15 hour days at the moment and no let up in sight, in fact he gets busier and busier each day   Not long til the weekend though, at least he gets a break then. We still havn't put the tree up or wrapped a present!! We are planning on getting it done this weekend, it might make us feel a little more festive.

Thank you all who have texted or pm'd me, I really have appreciated it so much    

Cleo - I am so so sorry that your op didn't go ahead today, what a pain in the butt, its awful when you get all phyc'ed up for it and then it just doesn't happen. I hope that you get another date soon hun xxx

Julia - You must be so relieved that you didn't have to have bits chopped off today, it sounded horrid I have to admit. Fingers crossed for the all clear for you 

Lisa - Are you ok hun? I'll give you a ring in a mo, xxx 

Laura - Are you sure that you have to have your treatment before April? Have you asked the question? Only questioning it as we had our referal appt in late December and we didn't start our treatment until May, I had to have a Hysteroscopy, but had complications so had a delay in starting treatment. May be worth asking if you havn't already.

Shelley - Hows things with you? I hope that your all ready for Christmas and everything is good with you xx 

Loui - How are you hun?? Have you got any symptoms at all? Thank you for the pm, I'm not sure if I replied or not   I'll have a look in a mo, sorry if I havn't. Are you still testing on Saturday? I've got everything crossed for you and truly hope that you get your dream for Christmas      I have got everything crossed for you xx

Rivka - thank you for the card xxx What are you up to at Christmas? 

PreggySam - I'm glad that your appt went well today, you are getting close now. Is it 37 weeks that they take the stitch out? Did they put it in while you were awake or do they numb it? I hope that you get some good sleep this weekend xxx 

Em - thanks for the cards hun, they are lovely   your so thoughtful xxx 

Spangle - glad you liked the card   I had to pinch some of hubbys as I'd run out of my girly ones!! 

Cath - Have you slowed down yet? I hope you have and you can start to chill a little before you start cycling

To everyone else, I hope that your ok, sorry I havn't managed to do personals for everyone but as you can see this has been a mammoth post already!! 

lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,hello sweetie ,wish i could give u a big hug and take it all away,u have been through so much off late and its bound to make u feel this way especialy as u have not had a proper cry yet ,im here for u hunny and it will all be ok.i was like that last week and the weekend but im 0k now,big big       .thinking of u hunny.

hi to everyone julia so glad today was not that bad,cleo,thats pants its stupid how we can be messed about so easyley lets hope they can get it sorted soon.

lots of  shelley.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I'm hoping to get an early night tonight. 

Tricksy -     so sorry to hear about your uncle passing away. And that the bfn has hit you so hard now.    for Si too.

Cleo - I can't believe you're procedure got cancelled after all that effort to get there in the first place. I'm not surprised you turned down the dates they offered. Hope they come up with something early Jan for you. 

Julia - glad yours was better than you'd thought. 

Rachel - sorry I didn't get to you with the book. It took half an hour to drive down the high street so by the time I'd done my delivery I was desperate to get home. I'll see how tomorrow goes and see if there's a time Friday I can drop it to you. 

Sleep is calling. Hope the rest of you are ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

Tricksy, I just wanted to give you a big virtual hug, but there is a real one waiting for you too.   You have certainly had a very rough time recently. Hopefully in 2008 your luck will massively turn around and all your dreams will come true.

I hope everyone else is well too. Cathie, this time next week you will be nice and relaxed. Just a few more days to get through. It shows how much hard work you have put into your business. I hope you reap the rewards financially. 

Shelley, hope you are not working too hard either. This time of year must be crazy for you. Do you like working in town? I used to work very close to Kensington High Street and was forever in the shops (and always broke!). I used to love it!!

Hi to everyone else. I have just remembered another pressie I need to get so may still need to go shopping (unless of course I can find something in Tesco!)

Have a great day everyone. 

See you all soon.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Julia - Thats great news about the colcoscopy......I bet you was relieved!!! you'll probably be transferred to 6 month smears now,  I just had my 6 monthly one last month.  Hope you get your last minute pressie,  I had a mammoth wrapping session last night..........DH just sat there watching footie!!!!  
I bet James is soooooooooooooooooo excited - What is Father Christmas bringing him this year?

Tricksy - Good to speak to you last night hun and great to hear that your feeling a bit better   


Cleo - Are you back at work today?  


Cath - Did you get your early night? How did you ever fit in your full time job?


Shelley - Hi ya hun - I bet your busy at work at the moment!  

Sam - Glad all went well at the hospital yesterday - Just think this is the last Christmas that you and DH will be on your own.............exciting 

Loui - How are you going?  Are you just going mad wanting to test?  You seem really calm,  Not long now hun - Good luck for Saturday.

I rang Essex CC yesterday and they are sending me the forms to fill out as we have decided that this is  our best option now i'm just so glad we asked the question before we went ahead with the other one..........knew it sounded to good to be true!!!  Anyway i think its really gonna be a slow process but it can't be any slower than the last 7 years can it   

I'm off work today and Christmas do at work tomorrow

Take care
love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Tricksy -    so sorry about your uncle, this must have been so sad. And the crying is so understandable, it takes time for a bfn to sink in, and that insensitive so-and-so made you feel worse too. I can't imagine how people can just say things like that without thinking. Hope you get less busy and more festive on the weekend, so that you feel better. If you fancy a coffee and a chat you are always welcome to ours, it's just a few minutes from you as you remember. Christmas we are at home with my SIL, and then we're going for a short break in South Devon, hoping for nice coastal walks and log-fire pubs  

Julia - glad teh procedure was not as bad as you thought. Hope you get the all clear very soon.

Cathie - take care and don't work too hard!

Lisa - how exciting about getting the forms now! You are well under way to having your family soon (as you say, surely sooner than 7 years   I can't believe we are 9 years now ttc, that's just crazy ...)

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

how are we all this evening?? Well i was woken up by admissions this morning arranging another date for my hysteroscopy. Doing it on the 9th jan now and having a scan on the 14th so hopefully everything will be ok and we can get started asap after. AF is due on the 9th also so maybe i'll be able to call ISIS to start the month after  

Tricksey -      Hun what can i say? The bloke who said that to you is a first class dick head! How insensitive, was he drunk? people just don't realise do they? After we just got our BFN we saw my cousins boy (he's 1 in tesco and he was telling DH how great his girlfriend is ( she has 3 children all by different fathers) and how dh should get with someone like her!! I had to make an excuse to leave as dh was about to thump him. Call in anytime hun, i'm here if you need anything. Sorry to hear about your uncle too and you're not being awful, you need to take time out for you. This fertility lark SUCKS! 

Julia - i bet you're feeling better today. So glad things went well, it really is a relief isn't it? Hope you got your last present. I finished mine today. Even went to sainsburys to get the alcohol for xmas and was so chuffed thinking "thats everything!" Got home to realise i had forgotton the dog and cat food   DH will have to call in for that i can't face the shops again

lisa - so glad you have made your decision about adoption and where to go. makes you feel so much better when you have a plan and get things moving. Wishing you lots of luck with it hun and i'm sure it won't be long b4 you have the family you deserve. Me and  dh have seriously talked about adoption as i'm already feeling that i can't bear anymore failed tx and the cost of it all. I would much rather put the energy into adoption, but we'll see.

Loui - how you doing hun?? you seem to be very calm. The time has flown although i suspect it hasn't at your end.        

Cath - are you done yet?? Can you relax?? I do hope so, you really deserve a break.

Spangle - still waiting to hear how your app went hun. Hope you're ok??

Angel -  

Rivka - hope you're ok. Sending      for your next cycle of clomid.

Shelley - how you doing hun? Be you're very busy?? When do you finish?

baby sam - glad the scan went well. your ticker seems to be flying now!! I'm so pleased as when you first announced it i was just praying for the weeks to fly so that you would feel happier being pg and know that it was all ok. Not long now hun!!

Laura  -hope you're ok hun?? 

Hello to everyone else I know i've missed some of you 

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I was feeling pretty good today until I took James swimming and some stupid old cow really annoyed me. She was with her 2 year old granddaughter who would not share the toys with James in the viewing room, as we were a few minutes early. The little girl would not share, even though they were not her toys, so the old dear said "it is because she has an older brother and he snatches everything off her, so she likes to keep hold of stuff". My mum said that James did not have that as he was an only child. Anyway, when this old bat's daughter came in she said "that little boy is an only child and does not know how to share". Bloody cheek. I was fed up because firstly she was lying, it was the girl that was not sharing - how dare she say it was James, and secondly the mother was pregnant with her third child and was talking the whole time throughout the lesson about how difficult she is going to find it with three young children - I felt like shouting WELL YOU SHOULD HAVE KEPT YOUR LEGS SHUT THEN!!!! 

Rant over, just needed to get that out. 

Tricksy, how are you feeling today? Why are men so insensitive? He has probably never had to consider the thought of not having children. The only people that truly understand are those in a similar situation. I find myself saying "I have one child and cannot have another" before anyone asks when or if we are going to have any more. That shuts them up, although then I get the pitying looks. You can't win really. Hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Cleo, glad you have got the date re-sorted. Hopefully that will get the ball rolling and things will get sorted for you very early in the new year. I can't believe what your cousin's son said!! Cheeky little so and so!! He needs to grow up a bit I think.

Rivka, your holiday sounds nice. I could do with a bit of that myself!

Have a nice evening everyone. Oh, and thanks for all the Christmas cards. I think I have done most of mine now (apart from my brother's in America - looks like he may have to wait until next year!!)

Night night xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All,

Just a quickly again from me.

Tricksy - so sorry to hear you and DH have been finding things difficult lately and to hear about your uncle   .  I hope that the Christmas break gives you a bit of space.

Cleo -sorry to hear your news too - it's just not acceptable how they messed you about with the appointment but at least it's not too long before the next two appointments and hopefully you will start cycling in Feb   .

Julia - great news for you about the test but sorry to see your last post - some people are so ignorant - I would love for you to have told that!

Sam - glad it went well at the hospital - not long to go now either - you must be getting excited?

Cath - no worries about the book - I know what the traffic is like in town at the moment.  Tomorrow is fine though as I should be in the office all day but no problem if you don't make it - after Christmas will be fine otherwise when things have calmed down for you.

Loui -     and    

Angel - glad you're still keeping up with us.

Lisa - things are looking positive for you.

Hi to everyone else.  Things are fine with me - just a bit busy in work and sorting out preps for Christmas,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Sorry not been on for ages, Faith and I have had lots of xmas parties this last week. Faith has got her first tooth!!!! it's so sweet I can't stop touching it!! It's ready to crunch her way through Grandmas roasties!!!

Tricksy:
What can I say you have been through so much but a least the only way is up now eh!! So sorry to here about your uncle. And I think you should set that bloke up in a room with all of us and he will never ask that again!!!!!

Sam;
Midwife visits are all a bit rushed I thought. Not long now hun. xx

Julia:
I'm glad all went well for you. A least you don't have that worrying you over xmas.

Cleo:
I can't believe they cancelled. How crap!! Glad you have another appointment already.

Loui:
I have everything crossed for you and so does Faith xxxx

Shelley:
How is your cold have you shaken that off ready for the feastive season. 

Cathie:
When do get to slow down xmas eve!!!!!!

Lisa:
How exciting getting the forms is the first step then you get to go on another roller coaster ride eh!!

Julia:
That women at the swimming seems like a right old cow!!! People like that do my head in. Hope James is being good for santa. Do you tell him when it's xmas eve?

Spangle:
How are you doing? not long till you star treatment again is it?

Hi to eveyone else hope you are all well.

Take care 

Liz xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Well only 4 days to go til Xmas.  Can't believe it is so near.  Not wrapped ANYTHING yet but have finished shopping.  Luckily my sister offered to host xmas day today as it was supposed to be at ours and as we have a big family - 20 of us in all - I really don't think I could have coped this year.  Then boxing day we have a repeat but at the in-laws instead.

Yes I am beginning to get excited about the baby now - though at other times I feel scared because I still can't even get my head round the fact that there is a baby in my belly.  I think I am still not allowing myself to take anything for granted because all I have been used to over the past 6 years or so is disappointment.  Tricksy - I have my next hosp appointment on 4 Jan and should find out then about the stitch.

Lisa - I am so glad you are definitely going ahead with the adoption.  Do you feel a lot happier now?  Know you have a long wait in front of you and that the whole application process can be very stressful but at least you have an excellent chance of becoming parents at the end of it.

Tricksy - So sorry for your bad week.  This guy was so insensitive but like someone else said I doubt very much that the thought of infertility had really occurred to him (or else surely he wouldn't have said it).  You should have told him of your losses - I think that would have really made him think before he speaks again.  But, he may well have done you a favour in the end, because they say a good cry (and mini breakdown) is the best thing for some people and hopefully now you will be able to look ahead.

Does someone have the diary for us to update?

Julia - Not surprising you were mad!!!

Loui - Where are you?  I think you are one of the quietest members we have had on your 2WW.  Think you said you were testing Saturday so good luck for that.

Liz - I've only had one xmas do and that was really a 40th birthday.  So hopefuly having a baby in tow will liven up my social life!  Found anywhere to live yet?

Everyone else - what are you plans for xmas and the new year.  Is it just Rivka that is going away?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's over for us again. DH wouldn't let me test this morning 'cos he had to go into work and needs us to be together for good or bad news when we test. My AF arrived just now with NO WARNING. I am crying as I type. My AF is just a bit of brown blood but that is what I get at the start of each one. I will test when he gets home this afternoon. What have I done in the past that makes God not want to bless us with our own children? I have had no symptoms that AF was due until a vey slight pain just now         

Tricksy - I am so sorry that you are feeling down still. 

I may not be on for some time.......I'm sorry that I cannot support anyone right now.

Loui xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Loui - going to PM you now hun, but God is not punishing you for what you have done in the past - i will explain in email xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Loui I'm so sorry hun    sending big hugs for you and dh    Thinking of you both. xx Take time to grieve we will be here when you feel ready to post again.

Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui - i'm so sorry hun.      Life is so unfair. We're always here for you when you need us. Take time to ge over this and i hope we will see you back on here very soon.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui -     im so sorry hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

so sorry loui      hope you're ok

i just got my date through for my lap....10th jan, day after your hyst cleo!  how soon after will i be able to drive again do ya reckon?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~     I'm so sorry sweetie   Really want to say hold out for tomorrow if it's not full AF but i guess you know ur own body hunny   Here when u need us       

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig- fab news about your date hun.  I'm not sure about how long after you will be able to drive. I was a right wimp with it all    ended up having 2 weeks off work. My tummy was sore and the shoulder pain was very uncomfortable. was walking like i'd lost a pound (that's what dh says anyway!!) I was really tired too. Some women are back at work a few days later    but i guess it depends what you do. Running around with 35 kids just wasn't appealing 2 days later!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui,

I am so hoping that this bleeding turns out not to be AF but like Sam said you know your body.  I am so so sorry if this is a BFN for you. 

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Had my physio appointment today and they did indeed diagnose SPD (which really means that my pelvis is unstable) so I can pain when I walk etc.  My stomach muscles have also split in trying to accommodate baby.  Unfortunately the only thing they can do is give me exercises to do so I will have to keep going back.  And they have recommended I buy a support belt - unfortunately the NHS budget does not allow for providing them anymore.

Piepig - Glad you got your op date through and you don't have too long to wait.  I have had a lap/hyst twice.  The first time I had it on the Wednesday and went back to work on the Monday feeling totally fine but very sore from the stitches for a good couple of weeks.  The second time I can honestly say that I felt fine from the very next day.  I do think everyone's experience is different.  One thing to be aware of though is that you will leave hospital feeling very very bloated so make sure you take in some loose clothing.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, I am SO sorry to hear your news. Don't beat yourself up about it. I would pay any amount if they could promise a BFP at the end of it, but sadly that is not the case. We are all here when you need us.

I have had a funny old day today. After the old bat at swimming yesterday I was feeling a bit down. I took James to London this morning for a kiddies party at Gordon's work, and one of his colleagues has just returned to work after having twins - and he said they were IVF and it worked first time on their free go. Not sure how I feel about this - of course I am pleased for them, but just wish it would happen to more people. Then when I got home I got a Christmas card from an old friend who has popped out another baby over the last year - her third daughter. It just seems so unfair. Every woman should be able to have a child/children. Also feeling a bit odd as my friend in America found out at the weekend that her sister in law, who is in her thirties, went to have a nap and never woke up. Hearing news like that makes you think about life.  

On a different note, if anyone is reading this and fancies a night out and a free meal, I am off out tonight for a meal at the George. There were 11 of us but 3 have dropped out, so if anyone wants to come along for a free meal just let me know, as they won't refund the money paid by the three that are not coming. Table is booked for 7.45 and then some of us are off to get ****** afterwards - anyone interested ?!?   Only thing is they are all the mums I have met through having James so the talk with probably be about their "wonderful" children, but I just try to ignore them  

Take care everyone.
Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PS to Sam - ouch! That does sound painful.   Hopefully the belt and the physio will help you out before baby arrives.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Loui - I'm so so sorry hunny    Its sooooooo unfair!!!!  Big hugs to you!

love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I am so so sorry hun   I know exactly how you are feeling right now   Have you done a test to be sure? If it comes up negative, test again in the morning just to make sure. I'll pm you my mobile number so if you want to talk just ring/text me, we can cry together!! I hope that hubby is home now and you are together, take care hun xxx 

Julia - Oh I want to come   can't though we are already going out   You have been having up and down days too lately havn't you. I'm sure that its Christmas and the stress that makes us all more suseptable (sp?) to things and more emotional. You know where I am if you want a cuppa xxx 

Lisa - Only Monday to go for you at work isn't it?? it was great to speak to you the other night, we must get together again soon xxx 

PreggySam - Poor you, SPD is horrid to have so I've heard   I hope that you manage to get a support belt and I hope it helps. I can't believe that you were even contemplating cooking Christmas dinner for 20 people   you must of been bonkers, hopefully you will have a nice relaxing day and you will be able to take it easy. I am so glad that you are getting excited about baby now, it must still seem like a dream for you. We had better get pictures   Have you got anyones number on here so that you or dh can text us and let us know when you go into labour?? 

Debs - Great that you have got a date....wooohoooo.... I'll bring the date list forward in a mo

Liz - great to hear from you again hun, sounds like you have been really busy. I'm glad that your all ok and looking forward to your first Christmas xxx

Shelley - Hows it going skinny lizzy    Are you all ready yet?? 

Rachel - Have you got your new appt date with Gideon yet? I don't know why it didn't register with me as thats why Si and I have not got our follow up until the 7th as he is away  

Hi to everyone else   

I am feeling a lot better again now, think that its due to running around like a nana all week! Actually its more likely to be all of your hugs, messages and texts    I went out for a ride with Cropi this morning and the guy I was out with his horse stood on the back of Cropi's foot and pulled her shoe off   I ended walking her halfway back and now have a 3 legged nag who I can't ride   I am trying to bribe my farrier to come out on Monday and put it back on but we'll see, think it may cost me a couple of bottles of wine   

I now have ALL of my presents, all I've got to do is wrap them up and we have still got to put the tree up. Think that we will put the tree up tomorrow afternoon and I've booked us a table at Banquet 1408 for early tomorrow evening and then we will be back nice and early and if Si is lucky he might be on a promise   the drugs are finally getting out of my system and I'm finally (after at least 8 weeks) starting to feel a little fruity    

Have a great evening everyone, lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that I have got everything, if I've missed anything off please let me know 



27th Dec - Cath & SamM start down-regging









31st Dec - Spangle Appt at Isis










1st Jan - Debs birthday









4th Jan - PreggySam Hospital -









9th Jan - Cleo - Hysteroscopy









10th Jan - PiePig - Laparoscopy









11th Jan - PreggySam - Phsyio









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultation appt








Cleo - Ovarian Scan









20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









25th Jan - Cath & SamM Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due    
Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for a holiday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 

4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Next time you do the list can you put me down for the Physio on 11th Jan.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -   so sorry to hear af has arrived. We're here for you when you need us.

Tricksy - glad you're feeling a bit better. What a pain about Cropi though.

Rivka -     you know why. Dh says it was lovely to see you.

Sam2007 - hope the belt helps. 

Julia - would love to come but I don't think I'd get there in one piece after a manic day. Hope your friends don't go on too much about their children. 

SamM - how are you doing? All geared up for next week? I'll pm you with my appt details to see if we are going for scans at the same time. 

Debs - great news on getting a date through. 

Cleo - Are you enjoying starting the Xmas holidays?

Hello everyone else. Completely knackered today having spent ages remaking bits that had gone wrong and then delivering. Still a few more to do but nothing impossible which is a relief. Been in to ISIS today to pay for my cycle. Dh was talking to Fiona the other day and apparently they have a really big problem with people not paying up for tx so they;ve had to change the rules to say that they won't give you your schedule till the bill is paid. I now have the schedule and appointments for all my scans. Just need the drugs now. Off to Tesco tomorrow. Thankfully I only need the synarel until early Jan so I can get that and wait for the other bits to arrive. It's nice to have the dates through so I can call work and let them know when I might be back.

Cathie x (must be tired - took 3 attempts to spell my name right   )


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ah Cathie you must be pooped if you can't even spell your own name  

Sam - I've added your physio date hun xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening All

Sorry it has been so long, work has been busy and my dad has been over from America on a visit so been a bit tied up! I will do my best, here goes...........................

Loui    I am so sorry that it looks like it has not worked but as someone else said still test as it is not impossible. Have loads of love and hugs with DH - life is so unfair and who knows why we all find it so hard to get the result we all long for. My thought are with you sweetie  

Tricksey - Sorry about your dinner experiance, people are just so  insensitive and oblivious to anything that does not effect them. It is so understandable that you reacted the way you did and once you start it is hard to stop, you were being so brave it had to come out! Also I think at the time when you get a BFN you do not realise it at the time but it takes months to move on, sending you loads of   and I hope you can get cropi's shoe sorted  

Cleo - what a sham your hospital visit, so frustrating that you got yourself prepared and at the very last minute for everything to change. Hope your appointments come through for scan and hyst so you hae a plan, and remember to keep on their cases!

Debs - good news about your appointment at least you have the date to focus on, another strp forward!

Em - nice to see you back, hope you are OK? x

Cath - you never stop, good that ou have your schedule etc, are you sourcing your own drugs? If so what are you having and where did you fin was cheapest?

Liz  - hope you are OK, bet you are getting excited about your first Christmas with Faith!

Julia - Sorry I missed that you were having a test, glad it was all clear! You made me laugh about the woman at the swimming pool keeping her legs shut - it comes back to what I said to Tricksy that people are oblivious to these things if it has never effected them! Hope you are feeling better soon  

Lisa - Sounds like you are making some decisions on how you want to move forward, it must be so hard trying to figure out what to do but I am sure it will work out and be the right decision for you.

Rivika -  hope you are OK, you start your clomid soon don't you? Good luck x

Preggy sam - spd sounds very unpleasent! I hope the back support helps you and I hear physo is fab! Not long for you know, get Christmas out the way and your lovely little baby will be here before you know it!  

Sam M - hi hun hope you are OK, not long til you start injections - very exciting!

Rachel, Laura and Livvy (if your still out there?) hello, hope you are all OK? x

Well now for my update....................I was due to see Gideon on 31st for follow up for next cycle. Julia rang me last Friday moring to say he will be on holiday then!!!! Long story short is I was off last Friday and they fitted me in that afternoon! Had my meeting with Gideon, this time they are upping the stims which is somthing they have started doing and will lower them if required later into stimming, this is in the hope to get more mature eggs, out of 16 previously only 9 were mature enough, hoping this will give more eggs!!! I will be aiming to go to blast     For my support I am having the dreaded Gestone, injections in the bum using the drawing up needle   Tricksy, I think these are the ones you had aren't they? Did you manage to do them yourself or did DH do them all? Would prefer to do them myself as have always done my own injections! So just waiting for AF early jan and will start day 21 (end of Jan). I am on Buserilin, Puregon and Gestone, the stimms have all changed now all in pens which will be odd as always drawn up myself! I mentioned about my egg collection being so painful can they do anything, he laughed and just said give you more painkillers - he looked back in my notes last time they gave me 20mg og peffidine (sorry not a clue how to spell that!) he said this  SHOULD have been about 80/90mg - no wonder it was so   painful, I must have a high painfresh hold!!!! He sia all's he can say is sorry it happened before he was here but will make sure the next one is much better!!! Anyway it means I can get on my way - just need to get the cash together as Cath said you have to pay ot all up front now after some   ruined for everyone else by not paying!!! Got to start shopping round for the drugs now to see if I can save much!!!

take care everyone lol

Spangle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,

loiu,so sorry hun its all just not fair,but i would still test tomorrow,thinking of u hunny. 

hi to everyone else,not feeling up to personals tonight,hope u all dont mind,getting abit worried as i feel im going back to the way i was feeling before,finding being at work really tough.just find most of the people i work with so far up there own back sides that they could get lost,and just so false,none of them said very much about not coming to gregs party.so,on sunday its our christmas party,and i really cant face going,so i told my secret santa not to take there present as i was not going to be there ,but told them to pls not tell any one,and when i was at home tonight i got a text say 'herd ur not coming sunday,is this true?if it is then u need to give me 20 pounds or i will have to pay ur money,so i need to no', and i asked who had told them and she sent one back saying 'thats not the point,ru coming or not?' not oh shelley we would all want u to come or anything like that,just dont understand them or what it is in me people dont like ,i get myself so worked up over work people its crazy.but thats were i spend most of my time and i just hate the thought of people not liking me or having a problem with me,iwould just love to have there suport and understanding,rather than feeling awkward and uncomfortable and worring what they are saying about me.bring on january and i will only be there 3 days a week.omg im so sorry guys just find this time of year hard thinking how a baby would make christmas so much more special.i think about things far to much,i have got more important things to worry about than them.i better go before u all think im a crazy women.sorry.

take care everyone.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies, sorry that i havent caught up with everyone yet - after i finish an essay tomorrow i will be able to concentrate. Its been one of those weeks for everyone and its hugs all around 

Had a text from my sister in law to be today 

" My sister had her baby boy today Ethan .such and such Blanks... hes beautiful weight 8bs something or other"

Cried   great but not great  

Shouted at john again today i have never been so evil to him than this month - i really thought we had done it. How can you not be pregnant when you baby dance every other day for two weeks solid? i had that funny pain and symptoms - what happened??!! Grrrr

We need some luck on here soon girls, we need some up lifting and building.

Loui - GL for tomorrow  

Tricksy - asked about treatment date when first had appt date through . spoke to Fiona on the phone and she said it had to be done before the new financial year which is a bummer - so right before my exams. Ive had all my tests they said. I did say that i need to lose weight (to get to their 30BMI, im 32 at the moment) and she said i needed to try hard now - so im on a diet from tomorrow (which istoped because i thought i might be PG), have cleared all temptation away and have fruit and veg galour in stock!!

I wish it was June ish - then i would had chilled out by then ( i hope ) and with 2 stone to loose it would give me time too and have a healthy body (both of us)! Anyhow John and i talked about it tonight and i think we are going to aim for mid March - the latest we can. We want to be as relaxed and strong as we can. Is anyone else going for it then?

Good news - the sickness has subsided!! yay! Had a toby calvery today as the last temptation  

sorry it was a rant one today - i just needed to realise the tension!!! You are the only guys who understand. Even my mum keeps saying - it will happen.................

hugs everyone


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Shelley - I'm so so sorry you are having a tough time honey.......big hugs    Its must be horrible working with people that are like that its so hard to ignore them as you spend a lot of time there and there is nothing worse than feeling that everyone is talking behind your back,  to be quite honest thats why i like working with men,  you poor love.  I am sure that when you go down to 3 days this will be better and you'll be able to handle it better cos you won't be there so long.  I know also that this time is really hard for us girsl on here,  as its such a family time and its the old cleshay of "Christmas is for kids" so it just makes it that much harder for us girls that are wishing for our dreams to come true.  If you ever need to chat honey ring me 

Laura - Feeling it for you about your text from your sister in law 

Spangle - I wondered where you had got too,  good to see you back,  Great news that its all systems go,  I think it always good when they try new things on a cycle cos that gives you fresh hope - Good luck.  Poor you with the EC last time not giving you enough drugs    I reckon thats what happened to me on my 1st one it was agony but yet when i mentioned it being so painful when i went in for my 2nd one i didn't feel a thing.......funny that 

Cath - What a bummer that you have to pay for the bill so early now because of other people not paying   Are you getting your drugs through tescos?

Tricksy - Poor Cropi with her shoe   What a pain!!!!  Hope you get it sorted out,  sorry don't know anything about horses.........without her shoe you can't ride her?  Have a great meal tomorrow night    My last day on Monday..........yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .  Yes we will have to get together again soon let me know when your free.

Debs - Great news about your appointment date,  Thanks for your text the other day 


Julia - How did your meal go?  Hope there wasnt too much talk about their wonderful children.......hope you had a good time.  What a nightmare for you in the swimming pool wot an old bag!!!!!!!!!!  Why do people say such blo**y stupid stuff it really annoys me!!!!  The other day a woman at work was talking to me about the MD and she said"You can tell he hasn't got kids as he moans so much hes obviously got too much time on his hands"  I just made my excuses and went i just wish i was a bit more stronger sometimes and said something back to these people.

Loui -       

I'm finally finished and apart from working monday i'm ready for Xmas,  Big brothers down from Bournmouth today for a few days so it will be great to see him.

Take care hunnys
lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ OMG you have to use the drawing up needle!!!!!!!! Your a braver girl than me, those things scare the hell out of me     Only 5 days to go now till starting my jabs..... excited, nervous, anxious, positive, negative, impatient, giddy..... these are but a few of the emotions i'm feeling at the mo!!   Really hope we can turn the luck around on here soon.

Cath~ Not long for u either sweetie..... We'll bring some much needed BFP's together hunny     

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all, just wanted to share this with you...its quoted from a card John bought me....

"There comes a time in your life when you realize that if you stand still, you will remain at this point forever. You realize that if you fall and stay down, life will pass you by.

Life's circumstances are not always what you might wish them to be. The pattern of life does not necessarily go as you plan. Beyond any understanding you may at times be led in different directions that you never imagined, dreamed, or designed. Yet if you had never put any effort into choosing a path, or tried to carry out your dream, then perhaps you would have no direction at all.

Rather than wondering about or questioning the direction your life has taken, accept the fact that there is a path before you now. Shake off the "why's" and "what if's," and rid yourself of confusion. Whatever was - is in the past. Whatever is - is what's important. The past is a brief reflection. The future is yet to be realized. Today is here.

Walk your path one step at a time - with courage, faith, and determination. Keep your head up, and cast your dreams to the stars. Soon your steps will become firm, and your footing will be solid again. A path that you never imagined will become the most comfortable direction you could have ever hoped to follow.

Keep your belief in yourself and walk into your new journey. You will find it magnificent, spectuacular, and beyond your wildest imaginings."

He bought it for me when I was really struggling to deal with IF thing, and it really helped, so thought I'd share it. I've posted it here now as I know christmas is a difficult time for all of us as Lisa said.

Love and hugs to you all, will do proper personals soon

Debs xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Debs , thanks for sharing that with it - it really touched me, thank you x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Deb - would you mind changing the colour as really struggling to read   Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Loui - I guess if you haven't posted that it's a confirmed bfn ... So sorry   totally understand if you want to keep away for a time. Our thoughts are with you, take care of yourself and DH.

Lisa - sorry about silly woman at work, it's so difficult when people are so insensitive. Hope you get the family you deserve very soon  

Tricksy - hope Cropi's show is sorted soon. Hope having it out was not painful for her?? I don't know a lot about horses ... Thanks for you cute xmas card, made us chuckle.

Julia - sorry about the insensitive cow in the swimming pool, some people just have no clue. Hope you enjoyed your meal out - when they talk about their wonderful children you can talk about yours!! James must be wonderful, I'm sure.

Lisa - have fun with your brother! 

Cathie - food thing that you now have your schedule, it's always good to know what you're doing and have an aim. Lots of luck for this cycle, hope Father Christmas brings you the BFP you deserve! Will try to catch you later. We've already eaten half of the chocies we got from DH at the market, so much for healthy eating  ; Take care and hope you get to have some rest.

Sam2007 - good thing you went to the physio so that they give you the exercises, hope they help and the belt too.

Laura - feeling with you abou text from SIL. Take care.

Spangle - glad you already have your tx plan, good luck! Good that they'll give you more painkillers next time for ec. It made me think that I also probably was given only the minimum with my tx, it was very painful too.

Was so tired for the last week or so with work and going out, so today overslept and did nothing much more than reading and beaty procedures. How nice to relax! And I'm off work until the 7th - took a couple a days of, and the rest is when everything is shut at work. 2 weeks off - hooray!!! 

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - Just wanted you to know that we are thinking of you.  I am so sorry.

I am glad for the rest of you that we are soon to begin a new year and hopefully that will bring good luck for all of you.


Spangle - Good news on your treatment plan.  it seems that things are really changing at the ISIS.  Also good news that you now know you can have triple the dose of Pethidine than you had last time - that is odd though, did you complain it was painful?  Can't see why they didn't give it to you unless you were just grinning and bearring it.

Debs - That was lovely.

Shelley - sorry you are having a tough time..  Do you know I read in the paper today that today is the loniest day in the year for single people but I also think that the whole Xmas and new year people is tough for anyone with something missing from their lives whether that be a partner or a child.

Cath - Personally I think getting the money part out of the way is a good thing.  I remember paying my bill once just the day before EC - it was out fault because we were struggling to get hold of the cash.  But it is nicer to be able to try and forget about the money part once you are in the process of making a baby.

Tricksy - thanks.

Laura - I read on here recently that it was quoted that up to 70% of pregnancies end in miscarriage - the majority of these before happen so early you never know of them.  On another board I read 1 in 4 embryos which implant fail early so they don't even delay your period.  Don't know what the truth in the figures are but it stands to reason that most of us on here have probably had one or many of those "early" miscarriages.  It was why I was always an avid HPT er (with special IC ultra sensitive tests) - I used to test from 7dpo because I always wanted to know if it happened to me.  I guess though that others would rather not know if they nearly got there but not quite.  Good luck with the weight loss but I hope you give yourself a day off xmas day.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

MERRY XMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A LOVELY DAY.

NEXT YEAR WILL BE THE YEAR ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE!!!!!!!!

HUGS AND KISSES TO ALL

TAKE CARE LIZ AND FAITH XX XX


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]                                          [/fly]

[fly]MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR[/fly]

[fly]HERE'S TO 2008 WHEN ALL OUR DREAMS COME TRUE[/fly]

I'm not sure if i will manage to get on here anymore over xmas, so i just wanted to wish everyone a merry xmas and a happy new year. I also wanted to say thankyou for all the love and support you have all given me over the last year. It's wierd when i look back. It was january when i first met lisa, cath and Rivka for an afternoon and i remember thinking OMG i can't beleive i'm going to a hotel to meet 3 people i don't know!!! I'm so glad i went though. I have made some brilliant friends and i hope that 2008 sees all our dreams come true.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S As i didn't manage to send any xmas cards  (thanks for all of yours) i have blown you all some lovely bubbles!!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, just a quickie from me.

My night out on Friday was good. I got totally drunk (now there's a surprise!) and had a nice meal and a good boogie at Roberts. I even got chatted up - OMG   All good for the ego though!! Cathie, Gordon said he saw you on the way into Tesco today. I just popped up there and it was like hell on earth - anyone would think the shops are gonna be shut for a week, not just a day. Gordon said he saw one woman pushing two trollies round!!

Liz and Cleo, thanks for the Christmas wishes. I am sure I will get on here again at Christmas so will send my wishes later.

Enjoy your day everyone.

Julia xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes. We did have a BFN (used an HPT) and now AF is 
here in full, and very painful flow. 

Will call ISIS to get a review appointment asap and take it from there.

Happy Christmas everyone and have a great New Year. Let's hope that 2008 is a good one for all of us.

Loui xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Loui - so sorry to hear your news  - have pm'd you.

Shelly - also sorry to hear your news  and that you're having a tough time in work at the moment - roll on the New Year I say - you'll be part time then and hopefully there will be lots of   about for all of us.

Debs - thanks for the quote and really pleased you have a date through now.

Sam2007 - sounds like your physio appointment was worth going to - I hope the belt does help with your SPD and am glad that you are enjoying your pregnancy a bit now.  I think you said before that you try not to take anything for granted but it is such a special time in other ways you must try to enjoy it as much as you can.

Tricksy - glad things are a bit better for you and hope you've sorted Cropi's shoe out.  I don't have a date with Gideon as my frozen embryos are still with the Essex Fertility Centre where we were having our private treatment (I'm really hoping I won't need my NHS go at all but based on my last two cycles know I can't take this for granted).  I did call the hospital on Friday though to get an idea about dates for FET - as it is a natural cycle I am going for the said they don't need to scan me until day 10 so with my AF due around 18/1 it will be the end of Jan before anything really starts happening for me again.  I still haven't had all my blood tests for my NHS referral yet (last one due tomorrow) but plan to delay the appointment until after I know the results of the FET before I go for my consultation, although knowing the NHS as I do it probably won't be soon anyway.

Spangle - it all sounds really positive for you with your next cycle and I really hope the EC goes ok this time - I think I was lucky because they put you under g/a at the Essex Fertility Centre and after reading that it has made me a bit anxious if I do need to go ahead with an IVF go at the ISIS. 

Laura - you are right about us needing some good news on this thread - however if my FET does not work out we plan to go straight into IVF again so could be joining you in a cycle in March time.

Hello to everyone else.

That's all for me for now as I have been putting off wrapping my presents for too long- Happy Christmas to everyone though if I don't make it on again before Christmas day.

Lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

It quiet on here at the mo!

Loui - I am so sorry hun    it is so unfair take your time to heal 

Deb thansk for changing the colour, much better my eyes aren't as good as they used to be  I am glad this gave you comfort and got you through a bad time x

Sam - I was sobbing through the whole thing and in visible pain DH said it was the worst thing he had seen and felt so guilty that I was having to go though this! They no longer use pefferdine(? different spelling but you know what I mean) SIL is a nurse and said the new drug they use is better - less 'man-made' so less after effects. From the changes Gideon is making it seems he is being proactive and hopefully improving things for the better.

Rachel - I do not think you will have anything to worry about on drugs during EC it seems Gideon is ensuring that this is better in the future.

There is so much happening in 2008 - operations, tx etc lets hope that 2008 signifies changes for all of us!

Can not believe it is Christmas day Tuesday - has come so quickly this year!

Anyway in case I do not get the chance:

[fly]*Merry Christmas to you all and let's make 2008 our year!!!!*[/fly]

Thank you to all of you for your support and may we continue to be there for one another, I could not make it thorough without the support and understand on here 

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - Once again I am so sorry. I hope this won't be too tough a Christmas for you.  

Spangle - Is it diamorphine they are using now? I just wonder because I hear that most hospital used to use Pethidine for pain relief in child birth but now (mine at least) are using diamorphine instead (which apparently is a pure form of heroin).

Ladies, doubt I will get on here again before xmas (in any case it has been very quiet today) so will wish you all a very merry xmas now. I do hope you are all able to forget your troubles at least for a few days.

        ​
[fly]*M E R R Y X M A S E V E R Y O N E*[/fly]
     ​


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello Girls

I just want to wish every1 a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.    

And I hope that every1 has a very positive 2008.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello girls.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

      

Hope you enjoy the festivities with your loved ones. We all have some lovely partners, family and friends, let's cherish them and hope our dreams come true in 2008.

Much love from Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Could have sworn I posted yesterday but my computer is playing up so I'm going to assume it ate my post  

Loui -     

Julia - don't know what got into me thinking that Tesco 2 days before Xmas wouldn't be too bad   I only went during the day as I had to get my prescription in so I can get my synarel for Thursday and decided as I was there already I may as well do the shopping. An hour in the queue for hte checkout was ridiculous. Thankfully I'd got a couple of books in my trolley so I started reading to kill the time. Did you actually venture in?

Cleo - Can't believe it's almost a year since we met up at the hotel. Hope you have a fantabulous Xmas. 

Tricksy - hope you get Cropi's shoe sorted so you can ride her over the holidays.

Sam2007 - I'm with you on wanting to get payment out of the way but it's annoying that they won't give you a schedule until you've paid. Because of the Xmas post I only got the bill on Thurs so it was only popping into ISIS on Friday that got me my schedule before Xmas. I didn't really want to go out and buy the drugs until it was sorted (I was also told I wouldn't get my schedule, or be able to start tx until my test results came back) as they're non refundable. Hope you, dh and bump have a great Xmas.

SamM - are you all set for Thursday. I still need my drugs (arriving Thursday) but am now mentally preparing for it all. Are you on buserelin for downregging? I'm on synarel as I found it better last time, less side effects, though I know it's more expensive.

Liz - have a great time with Faith this Christmas. 

Rivka - sorry I didn't call yesterday. My phone died again and after the trauma of Tesco I collapsed in a heap when I got home.

Debs - that passage is amazing. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Everyone else - I hope you have a brilliant Christmas and New Year and that 2008 brings you everything you wish for. 

Not much from me. I have my last few chocs to make this morning (a very small order) and some housework to do but I feel like a huge weight has been lifted now we've done last week. I still wake up at 6 but it's sooo nice turning over and going back to sleep. It's also nice being able to get my mind ready for tx. Trying a bit of PMA at the moment so hope that helps.

Housework is calling so I'd better get on.....

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone....Hope you all have lovely days tomorow


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies - just a quickie to wish you all a very MERRY CHRISTMAS     lots of love to you all  

Em xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello you lovely ladies

I've had a right manic one today,  Left the house at 8am for work and just got home,  I finished at 12.30 and my boss was being a right old bahhhhumbug   really got his moneys worth out of me today......No Christmas spirit at all.  Then i've been round visiting this afternoon which more than made up for it. 

Happy Christmas everyone!!!!! I hope you all have lovely days tomorrow      


Thank you for all your support throughout the year,  I've made some great friends on this site and i hope all our dreams come true in 2008 

Loves of love to you all
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie from me,

[fly]HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY[/fly]

And if we don't get what we want in our stockings this year, remember there is always next year!! Here's hoping we all have an extra member of the family to feed next year 

With love to all my wonderful friends. Have a great day.

Julia xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys
























[fly]MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! [/fly]

I know that its a bit late but hey, better late than never  We have been mentally busy but we have had a great time and we have both been spoilt rotten. I have got some fantastic gifts and soooo much chocolate I'm going to weigh about 20 stone by the time we go to Kenya  Poor Simon is back at work tomorrow so I am going to get some tidying up done, ride Crop and I've got to venture into town







I've got a shirt to change for Simon and I've forgotten to get my friends little boy a birthday present  he was 1 today. I'm going to run into Debenhams, Next and Goldsmiths and run out again!! luckily all of the shops are close together. Not looking forward to Next though 

I hope that your all ok and you had a good time.

Loui - Hope that your ok hun 

Liz - I hope aswell that Faith had a great first Christmas, it must of been a very special day for you all 

ok, I'm off, I only nipped on to say hi to you all, more personals tomorrow.

Take care everyone, lots of love and hugs to you all, your are all fantastic friends 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all. I hope you all had a fantastic Christmas.

Ours was one that I would not want to repeat very quickly! We saw my brother and his family on Christmas Eve and went to the Yew Tree which was nice but Christmas day was just spent with my mum and dad. We told them to come round early to see James opening his presents, but they did not get here until nearly midday. She had been busy phoning everyone in the morning so could not make it round until then.   They both have colds so my mum was laid out on the sofa telling my dad what to do all the time. Nobody played with James either. My dad is usually good with James but he was just falling asleep all the time and needed to go to bed, but my mum would not let him. Yesterday she was really doing my head in, laying on the sofa with the remote control, and when I said how boring it was, she said "well, I suppose we could talk. What do you want to talk about?" She was a nightmare. Apart from that, James had a lovely day, and was SO excited that Santa had been, had eaten his mince pie and had even left magic snow footprints! God knows what we are going to do next year, but I think I shall start saving now and go away for Christmas!!

Sorry to moan but I needed to get all that off my chest! Even Gordon jumped up and down with joy when they left, and he is usually very tolerant!!

Hope you all had a better time!

Love Julia xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls   

Belated Happy Christmas to you all, sorry but been so busy over the last couple of days   

Need some help if pos..... Today i did my first Buserelin injection ( yep buserelin cath.... and had basically blocked out all thoughts of it up untill it was time to jab   ) Now i have an autoinjector pen and you have to set the depth of the needle b4 you start.... it reckomends 6mm as the average so this is what i set it at, Does anyone know if this is right
Also, is it normal for your leg to swell up a bit after and itch
Any info much appreciated girls as it was over 6 wks ago that we had our drugs appointment at isis and i'm hoping i have done it all right?!?!

Will catch up with personals when i get home as at familys at mo so little hard   

PLEASE REPLY GIRLS  

Sam xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Morning all,

We had a lovely day if not a bit manic, we were at dh Nan's by 7:45am then home 8.30 so his mum could come round for breakie and see faith with prezzies, then down my mums for lunch then evening at dh's other Nan and dads. Faith did find the paper lots of fun!!! But she was an absolute angel did not cry once even though her routine went out the window. Her favourite toy is a plastic stacker even though she has lots of toys with flashing lights thats her favourite bless her!!!!

Julia:
Your mum sounds like a right pain in the A***. Can't believe she didn't want to play with James. You must tell me where you got the footprints from for next year sound cool!!!

Samonthemoon:
I think 6mm is what we had for stims didnt use buserelin for dr but Mine did itch after a bit when stimming. Hope one of the other girls can be more help.

Hope everyone had a nice day.

Take care 
Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

can't believe xmas is over   had such a lovely time with my nephews! They're gorgeous, 5 and 7 so they really knew what it what all about. we had a great time 9 of us in total. The only stress was xmas dinner when my eldest nephew managed to knock his plate (full of food) off the table and half up the wall... he managed this twice   then he started choking after shoving the biggest bit of turkey in his mouth that i have ever seen! As they are my brothers kids (he's not with the mum) he was a little stressed sorting them out!  On xmas eve we tracked santa on the net, they loved it!!

Sam and cath - good luck for this cycle. sam i remember the buserilin itching bleeding, swelling going red etc. As for the length i don't know as i didn't have an auto injector.

Hope everyone else had fun! I can't beleive this but i am actually hungry!!! i have eaten my own body weight and more this xmas!!

love to all Cle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sam - I used to get red swollen patches when I injected my Buserelin at first, after a couple of days your body gets used to it and does not react anymore. I can't help with the depth as I injected with needles, not an auto injector.

Well I have had a total crap day  I went down to the yard this morning, went out for a lovely ride and got back at 10.15, in time to get myself sorted out and do the list of jobs I had to do. Alas, no. I had a flat tyre  I rang the LandRover Assist thingy that I've got and they said that they would get someone out within an hour. *3 bloody hours later * the bloke turns up, I was  and VERY hacked off. By the time he had sorted it out it was 2o/c before I left the yard. I had to go to Tesco and get something for dinner, then to ATS to get the punctured tyre repaired, back to the yard to give Cropi her dinner and I got home finally at 4o/c  and i didn't get any jobs done.

To make myself feel better I just spent £300 online on the Next Sale   I got some Versace Sunglasses for £70  and some stuff for our holiday. I'll probably send half of it back so I bought £80 worth of stuff for Oasis online just in case  

I hope that your all ok and had a better day that I have. I'm going for now as I really need to get in the shower!!

Speak to you all soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - I had the itching and blotching with buserelin as well when I used it. Called Julie when it happened and she said it was one of the possible side effects and not to worry too much about it. Hope the next one is better.

Tricksy - what a pants day. Hope you're having a nice evening with Si to make up for it. 

Julia - so sorry your mum was a pain over Christmas and made it hard for you all.  

Loui - I hope Xmas wasnt' too hard for you.  

Cleo - glad you had a good time. 

We had a nice time with dh's family. I normally spend hours in the kitchen and get wound up about everything being perfect but after the madness of the choc orders Xmas dinner was a breeze and was the best yet (2 large glasses of bubbly helped as well   ). Now coming down with a bug which is a pain but innevitable now I've relaxed. 

Started with the sniffing this morning. I had to go to Tesco to pick up my meds and was a bit later than I intended but they had the synarel and most of the rest so I was at least able to start. Plus managed to save a fair whack. Just going on the prices on the ISIS website (which are pretty vague) I saved £500, compared to boots online I saved £600 and they weren't able to supply the entire prescription.

Hope everyoine else is having a good time. 

Cathie x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Hope you had a nice Christmas ours was the usual family stuff!

Sam - I am afraid I can not help with the pen either as did not use one but as the others have said you can get a red patch and itching after injections, i had mine from the puregon only once or twice, ISIS said just a minor reaction as long as goes quickly should be fine! If you are worried give the ISIS a call they will not mind but I am sure it is nothing to worry about! Be prepared it is very common to get a bigred patch after the trigger but again nothing to worry about it should not stay long, if it did stay then again call the ISIS, they cost enough get everything you can!!!  

Julia - flippin families hey! So frustrating for you! At least James had a nice day and I am sure Mummy and Daddy had a great time playing with him!!

Cath and Sam - good luck you are on your way now     

Cleo - Christmas sounded eventful in your house, hope the walls are OK and survived the food fight  

Cath - which drugs are you on? I have started ringing around and found Sainsburys cheapest (well boots online very slightly cheaper but they could not do pregnal so thought would rather it all came from the same place). I am ordering:
Buserelin 5.5ml x 3, Puregon 900iu x 3, pregnal 5000 iu x 2 and Gestone 20 x 50mg vials, this is coming out £319 cheaper than the ISIS prices. 
I rang ISIS yesterday asking for the private perscription and they mentioned charging for it - Did they charge you if so how much?

Hello to everyone else, hope you had a lovely Christmas!!!

For me, I am feeling really emotional at the moment, all over the place!!! As I mentioned above I have started ringing around for the drugs which is making the tx really real now, it has finally hit me now that we have prices that we are going to be spend just short of £5300 in an attempt to have a baby. I am feeling so many mixed emotions, excited for obvious reasons, scared if it does not work, what next? All that money spent for nothing! But if it works best £5K ever spent!! Do not think I am lucky enough for it to work and at the same time have to try and be positive, not real reason it should not work - just luck!!!! I just feel manic emotionally and just want to know NOW I am so sick of waiting. I am also really scared how I will feel about our relationship if it does not succeed as not sure how I will carry on if it is neg. but I need to not think that way - god I wish I was an eternal optimist! Sorry to off load this on you all and I hope you understand what I am trying to express.

Take care

LOL Spangle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - I'm on synarel, menopur, clexane, pregnyl and cyclogest. SamM got has the buserelin and puregon and got hers from Fazelys which are very cheap from what I can gather. If you look at the top of the IVF discussions page there's a thread for cheap drugs. I was happy with Tesco but think I could have saved an extra £200 if I'd had time to ring around a bit more and go to Fazelys or one of the other places mentioned on there. 

As far as I know I wasn't charged for the prescription, and was given it without question (even had a few tips as to places to try). I know they've been hit badly by non-payers (   ) which has, from what they were saying to dh, meant they've had to do things like have a mark up on drugs to plug a bit of a gap. As you say, 5k is a lot but if we get the result we want it will be worth every penny.

SamM - forgot to say I think 6 is the right one on the pen from what I remember being told. Hope this mornings injection was ok. The synarel is going fine and I really don't feel like I've started as there's no worries about needles etc yet. 

Having a lazy day today which is great as I fell asleep at 8.30 last night I was so shattered. Been to the chiro for a routine appt which turned out to be necessary as I jarred my back again yesterday. Our friends that we thought were coming up today were only going to come tomorrow and we've managed to put them off till next week so we can chill and catch up on a few jobs without any pressure. Bliss.

Anyone hit the sales at all? I'm tempted but can't face the crowds so may see if there's anything left when we pop into Ipswich on Tuesday.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone had a good Chrimbo.............mine was ok but my Brother was a right royal pain in the butt!!!   
He really spoilt it for everyone and my poor Mum was soooooooo stressed over it all      I'm so annoyed with him I know he's got really big problems but first of all he wouldn;t eat his dinner and we were all waiting for him then when he finally came he started shouting at everyone cos he didn't have a drink (this is infront of my niece and nephew who are 3 and 7!!!!!!) he was well out of order............I'll tell you all about him but basically he's a recovering alcholic and drug addict.  He's  44 years old and thinks hes a "wanabee gangster"  my little niece said to me the other day "Uncle told me that he's been to jail"  I could have cried my heart out what kind of bloke tells a 3 year old about prison??     So my christmas day was spent trying to ignore him.  Boxing Day was a lot better we were round MIL and yesterday i hit the sales and got a laptop and last night we were round friends so today we are recovering and vegatating..............I've eaten my body weight in chocolate!!!    

Sam - I got that blothy red itching it swelled up for a while just after injecting and then went down after a while.

Cath - Are you sniffing this time? Have you sniffed before - Good luck hun thats come round so quick  Well done on saving yourself a few bob.

Tricksy - Sorry about your pants day,  I did the same on the Next online sale too i spent a fortune.  I went in Chelmsford Next yesterday and it was nightmare 

Spangle - Sorry your feeling emotional about things its such a tough one as i felt exactly the same about things we spent an absolute fortune on treatments and ended up with nothing at the end of it,  but i know if i hadnt tried i would have always had that what if haging over my head.  Its really hard to stay positive though i now   

Liz - Glad you all had a lovely time and Faith sounds an absolute angel it must have been lovely for you - did you spoil Faith.......I bet you did.  I went to see Enchanted the other day it was soooooooooooooo good!

Loui- Hope your ok hunny    

Julia - I'm sorry your Mum was so bad,  its so sad that she wouldnt play with James and that it must have really upset you.  was she with you Boxing day as well?  What did James get from Father Christmas?

Debs - Hope working on Xmas day wasnt too bad.

Well this is really weird typing this on a laptop..............can't get the hang of it but it is so much easier than sitting upstairs in the spare room.

Anyway girlies must dash
lots of love
Lisa


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your replys girls    

Well day 2 of jabs and all went well, still had the swelling/itching ect.... used the autoinjector again but don't feel confident with it as i can't see the meds going in, so i tried jabbing myself without it ( big step for such a needle woss like me   ) And i felt nothing!! Didn't hurt one little bit so i did it 3 times just to make sure   Will be doing it this way from now on as it will put my mind at ease that all the meds are going in.

Cath~ Like you hunny i don't really have any nasty side effects yet, have been quiet tired with it and had a migrane like headache yesterday but thats all really so far. Just the tired feeling but i can cope with that   Glad the sniffs are going well hunny, really looking forward to doing all this with such a fab cycle buddy  

Lisa~ Your brother sounds like a bit of a d**k!! Sorry u had to put up with that on ur christmas day  

Spangle~ Ur right hunny, i def have no prob calling ISIS if i get really worriewd about anything as like u said we pay them so much we deserve it!! Sorry ur feeling so emotional at the mo, i can sympathise as i seem to cry at the drop of a hat at the mo.   

Tricksy~ Sounds like you had a right old day of it!!! Glad you managed to cheer yourself up with a nice spending spree though  

Cleo~ I'm loving the sound of tracking santa on the net?!?!?! How did you do this?? Would of gone down so well at my house.... oh and the kids would of loved it too  

Liz~ Glad you had a wonderfull xmas, sounds like faith had fun.... the first of many to come and trust me it just gets better as they get older, the excitement is just adorable  

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello ladies - haven't been on for a while and have had a few pages to catch up on. It's exciting to hear that 2 of you (maybe 3?) have started their cycles. I'm hoping so much that you will all get BFP's.

It felt that DH and I were going through the motions of Christmas - I never got into the spirit of things at all, and ended up crying quite a lot (so did DH and his mum too). To top it all off we had to have a beloved dog Bracken put to sleep last night because his tumour had grown so much that it was causing him pain when he tried to breathe in and out. We are devastated. We are not quite sure whether we are crying more for him than for our 2 BFN's or all of them combined together    . 

We are now trying to be positive and are hoping that 2008 will be a better year for us, without worrying about Bracken being in pain anymore and maybe we can start planning for another cycle after our review with Gideon some time in the New Year. I think I am going to ask about DHEA (?) supplements (it has come from the US and is supposed to improve egg quality although it has not been properly tested for this yet - I think it has been used on heart patients or something and a lady in the US used it secretly for several egg collections, and it was found to improve her egg numbers and quality hugely). I'm also going to ask whether I can use baby aspirin next time ..... 

Happy New Year to all of us at ISIS.

Lots of love,

Loui xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry don't have time to catch up properly (just whizzed through all the messages) so will do personals when I have more time.  Just wanted to say hello again and that I hope that everyone had a good xmas (sorry Julia).  Mine was good, though I spent several sleepless night down to heartburn.  Am hoping that will go away now that I can get back to a routine.

Great to hear the new cycles are starting.  Sam - I never had an auto-injector pen with the burelesin (is this something new?) but I did have one for the stims injections.  It is handy but like you say it is worrying because you can't actually see it go in and just have to trust the gadget.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hello my lovelys

glad to hear you all had a reasonably nice christmas (ignoring the few annoying people who tried to ruin it!)

I had a very strange christmas.....christmas day i was in the lab from 8.30 till 11.45 then back again at 15.30 till about 8ish, then back in again at 9 for about 30mins, but luckily that was it all  night until i dragged myself out of bed at 8.30 boxing day to return the bleep.  managed to open my presents from john and eat my microwave roast dinner so it wasn't that bad.  John spent the whole day in his dressing gown the lazy sod!  We then went to my mum and dads for boxing day and the whole of my mums side of the family was there so it was really lovely, although a bit hectic, especially when my 7 year old niece got a bit of a sugar high and went a bit hyperactive!  really loved it, but we both said how different it would be if we had our own child to get excited about christmas with and how much better it would've been - we only cried for a few mins though and then snapped ourselves out of it.


We are both feeling really positive about starting treatment this year and are hoping to start sometime around march if at all possible (fingers crossed).  Does that sound like a possibility to you lot....less than 2 weeks till my lap so it gives me a couple on months to recover before we would start cycling?

Cath/SamOTM - glad to hear your downregging seems to be going Ok so far

Lisa - sorry to hear your brother was such a pain...is he proud of his problems?  I can't understand why he would tell your niece all about prison.  Have you received your adoption paperwork to fill in yet?

Loui- good to see you on hear.  I 'm sorry you found christmas so hard, but hopefully 2008 will bring more happiness for you.  Were your eggs bad quality and is that why you want to try the DHEA, or is it just a case of trying anything?  Do you have any idea when your follow-up will be?

Spangle - when are you planning to start cycling?  I know what you mean about how daunting it is when you start to add everything up....I felt the same when we were trying to decide whether to go for ISIS or bourn hall and were trying to see if there was much of a price difference.....still it'll be worth it in the end hopefully, and even though it is a lot of money i don't think i'd be able to walk away without trying even if it doesn't work (despite what i've said previously when i was struggling to cope).

Tricksy - sounds like you've had a proper online shopping spree..wish i had thought of that!  i'm gonna be popping into town tomorrow as I have to exchange a game John bought me that doesn't seem to work properly so may try and do a bit of sale shopping then, although most of the good stuff will already have gone!

Cleo - glad to hear you had a great christmas, I think i've eatern my own body weight in chocolate and there still more in the house!!  Not long now till you hysteroscopy.....how long do you have to wait after till you can start cycling?

Julia - its a shame that your parents were ill over christmas and not really wanting to play with James, it must be difficult to keep him entertained, especially when he's all excited (if he's anything like my niece!)

Liz - pleased to hear Faith had a good christmas, it must be quite a relief that she prefers the plastic blocks rather than all the noisy light flashing toys.....much more peaceful i imagine.

Angel/Shelley/Rivka/Rachel/Sam/Laura/Livvy- hope you all had a good christmas, and anyone else I've missed!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

I was happy with Tesco but think I could have saved an extra £200 if I'd had time to ring around a bit more and go to Fazelys or one of the other places mentioned on there.

Cath - is this the chemist is Tamworth, how does that work then, do they deliver?

Cheers Spangle


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,soooooooooo sorry i did not wish u all a fab xmas but to be honest it was not that graet for me im afraid,i found something out that has really broken me, dont want to go into it now,but put it this way it is not good.so xmas could have been better,did get some nice pressies .just want this year to go away its been the worse year of my life everthing that could go wrong has.sorry for the moaning,but u will all understand when i see u all.i shall do personals over the weekend if not i hope u all have a happy new year.
take care everyone.lotsof   shelley.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

31st Dec - Spangle Appt at Isis









1st Jan - Debs birthday









4th Jan - PreggySam Hospital -









9th Jan - Cleo - Hysteroscopy









10th Jan - PiePig - Laparoscopy









11th Jan - PreggySam - Phsyio









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultation appt








Cleo - Ovarian Scan









20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









25th Jan - Cath & SamM Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due    
Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for a holiday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 

4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley -   pm'd you


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   

Loui -   so sorry to hear about your dog, that must be devestating for you on top of everything else. 

Piepig - working Xmas day must have been frustrating with dh able to chill.

Spangle - I think with Fazely's you call them for a quote and then either fax or post your prescription to them and they send it out to you. SamM would be able to tell you more as she got hers through them. 

SamM - any less blotching with the latest injections? 

Hello everyone else. What are you up to this weekend?

I've now remembered the side effect of synarel. Sleepless nights. I went to bed absolutely shattered and then lay awake till nearly 2 before I could drop off. The same happened last time around and I now remember taking a few days off work because I was way too tired to get there let alone do anything meaningful once I was there. Also have a stinking cold now to make me feel really dozy but on the plus side, apart from visiting some relatives later for tea, I have nothing on for the next week so can take things at a steady pace.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cath - sorry about the side-effects theres nothing worse than just lying there not sleeping........especially when you've got DH next to you snoring their head off   .  Hope that side-effect soon wears off and you can get a good nights kip.  How long are you d/r for?

Shelley - I pm'd you i hope your ok 

Loui - I'm so sorry about your dog hunny     After all you've been through with the BFN thats all you needed it must have been sooooooooo upsetting for you   

Debs - You poor thing having a microwave dinner on Xmas day.......still boxing day sounds like it made up for it.


Well i've put on 2lb already to add to the other 4 lb i put on before with my last treatment that i never lost  so i'm dieting in the New Year in the meantime i really need to finish off all the chocolate i've got in the house 

Going to see "I am Legend" tomorrow at the cinema and having a meal out so that will be nice.  My brother has gone back to Bournemouth now so hopefully life will go back to normal a bit now  

Got a letter from adoption today saying they have received our application form and are looking into whether we are suitable and to note that they are only accepting applications "For hard to place children" now so i don't know how to take that really.......I was really upset today as i just think nothing is ever easy is it,  Dh thinks its a standard letter that they send out to everyone 

Have a good one girls
love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well it sounds as though xmas was a real mixed bag for a lot of us.  So sorry for everyone who is having a tough time (Loui  ) but at least we have a new year starting soon.

Cath - I am with you on the sleepless nights.  People keep telling me that "I've got to get used to this" but I don't think you can compare being woken to feed your darling baby with that frustrating feeling of lying there just wishing you could sleep.  And I agree with you re the scheduling thing - it is a bit like holding back a child's fav toy so that they continue to behave.

Lisa - I agree with your dh that this probably is a standard letter.  You just won't know what children are available when your turn comes to come before the selection committee.  But don't forget that you don't have to accept any child that you don't think is right for you and dh.  It may just be a case of waiting longer for the right child.  So don't let it put you off - I really think it is just a case of the SS letting people know that you can't just fill in a form and take home a one year old cutey.

Shelley - Hope everything is OK with you.

Well I have had such a busy few days that I am now exhausted.  Xmas day with my family, boxing day with the in-laws.  Then we had a few people round for lunch here on Thursday and today I went out for lunch with friends.  So it has been a good and busy time all in all but I have got to the stage where I am so huge and uncomfortable that I would really be happy just to sit at home watching TV!!!  Never happy am I.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Cath~ Yep jabs r def easier now, although i still have that second just b4 i do it where i think maybe it'll hurt this time?!?!   If you don't mind waiting for me then that sounds great to me sweetie, will look forward to meeting you  

Lisa~ Try not to worry about the letter hunny   i'm sure as everyone has said it's a standard responce and prob something they send out to weed out the people that arn't really serious about adoption  

Shelley~ Sorry ur not having a good time at the mo sweetie   Hope 2008 is a much better year for you and if u ever need to chat u know where i am  

Spangle~ I went to fazelys.... they gave us a great price, still waiting on my cyclogest though as they had a manufacturers shortage just b4 xmas!

Sam2007~ Sounds like you've been super busy sweetie.... remember to take time out for yourself these next few weeks as it's going to be ur last chance to just sit and slob out infront of daytime telly for quite a while once the bub comes..... set free ur inner couch potato ( even if it's only for a couple of hours )  

Well all good this end.... no nasty side effects yet. can feel a cold coming on though so just hoping it stays away as i don't want anything to get in the way of TX. I'm waiting for my IVF companion cd to arrive still, hope it comes tomorrow as i'm hoping it will help settle my nerves about E/C  

Sam xxx

P.S ~ Should i be worried about my lack of side effects from the buserelin Worried that it means it's not working properly


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

SamM - glad they're still going ok. I wouldn't worry about no side effects. You could be one of the lucky ones that don't get any. Have to say that apart from the sleeplessness I'm not getting any either.

Sam2007 - I'm with the other Sam, take it easy for a little while as you won't have time to stop soon. 

Lisa - as Sam says, they paint the worst picture to make sure they only get couples who are serious about adoption. My friend who has adopted has "hard to place" children and although they've been difficult for the first few months they are now settling in and she's enjoying being a mum more now.

Hello to everyone else. 

Daisy has come into season a few days ago so poor love is currently holed up inside to prevent too many dogs getting a whiff. She doesn't understand why she can't go out on walks with Dudley (he'd be quite pleased for her to join them   ) or just sit in the garden without the lead. At least I'm at home for the next few weeks to be able to look after her, just need to work out how to get rid of all her energy so she doesn't bark in the night.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Hope that your all ok and having a breather inbetween Christmas and New Year   Simon and I have both got the mother of all colds, we both feel absolutley crap and really rough. I havn't had a cold for ages and it really sucks   I finally got up this morning and had a tidy up and tackled a huge pile of ironing. It was driving me mad and although I rteally didn't want to do it I feel a lot better mindwise for getting it done. Not sure how much longer I can handle the Christmas tree up, I hate the lounge being cluttered   my OCD kicking in apparentley    I think that I can handle it until New Years Day  

PreggySam - 35 weeks   blimey where have the last 5 weeks gone!! no wonder you are feeling pooped now. Try and take it easy from now on and recharge your batteries a bit  

Sam - I think that you asked about the Gestone Yep I had the Gestone jabs and I won't lie to you, sometimes they did hurt BUT for goodness sake do not tense your bum up because it makes it 10 times worse! I could not do them myself, you have to do them in your upper outer quadrant of your bum and its really hard to reach it yourself, especially with the size of needle you have to use. Simon did mine, he was terrified and he hated doing them but it was worth it as I didn't bleed early like last time. I laid on the bed and put an ice pack on the spot for a few minutes to numb the area. I had a warm wheat bag on standby for afterwards. Si used to put it in slowly and inject slowly too, the Gestone is an oil and it makes it easier if you warm it up slightly before injecting (I put the vial in my mouth while I had the ice pack on my butt!) I tried to be as relaxed as possible and if it did hurt I clenched my fists, not my butt as that made it worse. I'm sure that you will be ok. You will get bruises and lumps under the skin (I've still got a couple now  ) so don't be alarmed. Good luck xx 

Lisa - I'm with the others, I am sure that Steve is right and they are telling you the worse case senario . Try not to be too down hearted about it, I am sure that it'll be fine   Thank goodness your brother has gone home, he sounds like a right idiot  

Julia - I'm sorry that your Mum was such a cow bag over Christmas. its not fair is it. I hope that your all back to normal now and James is still enjoying his toys from Santa

Shelley - Keep your chin up hun, you know where I am   

Liz - Sounds like your Christmas was busy but it must of been so special for you all. I hope that Faith had a good time, although I am sure that she was wondering what all the fuss was about  

Loui - I am so sorry about your dog hun   we lost one of our dogs 2 years ago and its still hard her not being here. People don't understand do they?? I hope that youir both coping ok. Have you got your follow up appt booked yet? 

Cath - I'm glad that the stimming is going well for you. Fingers crossed for no side effects. I didn't have any on the Buserelin last time either. Poor Daisy, she must be wondering what is happening. Can you play ball with her in the garden or take her for a walk at night? 

Spangle - sounds like you had a good christmas, when are you starting your cycle? 

PiePig - poor you having to go to work on Christmas Day, that really sucks, I hope that they compensate you well for it.

Cleo - Sounds like your Christmas was a hectic one, good though  

Lots of Love to everyone else. sorry I can't do all of the personals, this has been a struggle!! 

Take care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hey girls

just a quicky....sorting out my new years resolutions and wondered if you could give me advice on the best things to do to prepare for IVF this year?  

thanks


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Piepig - I think all you can do to prepare for IVF is to be as healthy as possible for a while ie watch what you eat and drink.    But don't overdo it because I think some people go so mad with the cutting back on everything they used to enjoy that they probably go into IVF more stressed out than normal.  I just used to make sure I was taking a good quality multi vitamin supplement and tried not to drink so much that I was forever hungover.

Sam - No symptoms was the norm for me.  In fact of the 5 times I downregged, only once did I get symptoms.  And that was the one time it didn't work.  I do wonder if our reaction to downregulation is any indication of how we are going to be when going through the menopause - if it is then I should be fine.  In any case I think it is a little early for your body to be truly downregged yet so symptoms still could show their face.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks sam, i totally agree with you about not wanting to go overboard.  I already take pregnacare and am planning to cut back on the heavy nights out drinking, but still allow myself the odd glass of vino now and again.  what about increasing fluid/protein intake to improve egg quality or does this only matter once you start cycling??


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all OK this New Years Eve and have something planned for this evening!

Pigpie: If I am honest the main things I have done is take folic acid, try to eat better more fruit and veg, eat less crap and cut the booze out...... It is very personal to what you want to do, I could do wit losing a few pounds but not going to do anything proactive as I do not think you should do this whilst coming up to tx but as going to be eatting better and going to make the effort to do some exercises up to getting my embies back hopefully I will naturally lose a little. Do what you feel is best I think and I have done this on my cycles we tend to do things coz in my opinion in our minds we think it will help it will work which makes us feel better and like we are doing more to make it succeed but at the end of the day if it is going to work it will there is no real calculation to make it work you can do things by the book and not have success. Hope that makes sense  Best thing I think you can do is try to be as relaxed as possible and rest best you can - This is just my opinion but hope it helps.

Sam and Cath, hope the down regging is still going OK. The only side effect I got when down regging was hot flushes which also made me hotter at night so sleep was a little up and down. Was quite funny on my fresh cycle my Mum had started her menopause and had not given into HRT yet, we both used to sit here having a hot flush together 

Sam - are you on puregon? I used to have the vials and draw up and inject my self but that has changed now and is a pen so I am going to be the other way round as I have not used pens before ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^

Lisa - Glad your bro has gone home now, must be a relief for you! It is so hard as addiction makes people behave in strange ways - was he an  before the drugs? Also your letter I am sure that
like the others have said this is a standard letter they send out and they are covering themselves to ensure that you are serious!! Is this the private adoption agency or government? Surely some kids people just can not cope or they are unwanted  , surely not all are mistreated or abused?

Tricksey - Glad you have a good old pre-holiday spend up, sounds like you will be a walking ad for Next  oh and a little Oasis too!!!! Hopefully all turned up and you are keeping more than sending back!!! Not long till your lovely holiday, very exciting 

Cleo - hope you are OK been a bit quiet on here, not long now for your op - good luck and let there be no more interuption!

Loui - Hope you are OK, sorry for you dog, it is so sad at losing a pet! Hoping 2008 bring more luck ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^

Sam2007, Shelley, Rivika, Rachel, Julia, Em, Livvy (?), Liz - sorry not all personals but brain is frazzled, hope you are all OK.

Well yet again I am all over the place, hate to say it but you can tell I am coming on next week!!!
I am really pleased as I have a price for all my drugs which is saving me just over £500 on the drugs bill compared to the ISIS - I am going to get them from Fazeley's, the man there was lovely too so just need the perscription in the New Year and get that all sorted!!! At least this saving allows up to go to blast (extra £500) but for the same price as the saving on the drugs, does that make sense 
On the other hand I am annoyed with the ISIS - they sent a bill for a "follow up consultation" I rang to get a full price for the tx which have been quoted £2475 - IVF, £795 for ICSI, £500 for blasts and £104.50 for HFEA plus drugs I am getting myself. But I rang to say I will pay consultation fee when I get the full bill and said to Gemma surely this is included in the IVF cost - she said no because you had a follow up, if you need another follow up this is included in the cost but nothing before  I said well I had a follow up at the end of the FET, she said well they discuss if anything needs changing medication etc Well all we did was reconfirm the decisions made in my follow up meeting from the FET!!!!! I am really cross the ISIS is REALLY expensive anyway and they use EVERY excuse to make more money, even mentioned they are thinking of charging for the private perscriptions it is so unfair they have you by the  and know you have no choice but to pay as you are desperate for the tx 
Sorry needed to get that off my chest!

Well have a great new year, lets hope it is better than the last!!!

[fly]     HAPPY NEW YEAR BEST WISHES FOR 2008!!!      [/fly]

Sending love and  

Spangle xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy new year all!!!

here's to 2008, when al our dreams come true!!


Sorry i haven't posted properly for a while, i'm still reading!!! Xmas has been hectic and we're out tonight too!

have fun tonight whatever you're doing!!

love and light to you all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - That's bad that you have to pay for another appt that you didn't really need in the first place. I've heard that Gemma isn't the easiest person to talk to or to get a straight answer out of so it might be worth talking to one of the other nurses next time you're around. Great that you've saved so much on your medication as well.

Piepig - I'm with Sam on what to do to prepare for tx. I've cycled with people who have totally changed thier diet, had constant accupuncture, taken countless supplements and things like whey drinks but they've not had a bfp. Part of me wonders if I'm wrong to not take things as seriously given I've had no success either but I'd be so stressed out about what I was eating that it would counteract any positives. Plus the thought of whey or lots of milk makes me feel ill. For some people it is better to follow the advice from people like Zita West, for others it's not. I'm just trying to drink plenty of fluids, eat non-processed foods and step up my protein intake as well as vitamins.

Cleo - have a fab time tonight.

Tricksy - hope you're both recovering from your colds now. Not that long till Kenya now.

How are the rest of you? What are you all up to for New Years Eve? We're haivng a quiet night in with a roast dinner as we were so busy before Xmas we never got around to arranging anything.

D/r still going ok. I managed to get a better nights sleep last night but I fell asleep watching the shadow in the north which was annoying and was then wide awake at 6.30. Didn't get out of bed till long past 9 though which was nice. Doing more housework today. I'm doing a room a day and hopefully by next week the house will be back into some semblance of order again.

[fly] HAPPY NEW YEAR  [/fly]


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Spangle~ I'm on buserelin at the mo but then i will be on puregon like you. I have my pen already.... must read through the instructions first though as i don't have an igloo how to use it   I agree that ISIS can be expensive but you have to put ur foot down i think and be stern with them or they'll take u for a bit of a ride   Had that gemma do my drugs consult and gotta say i didn't really like her v much.... julie is much nicer. I had our drugs consult over a month ago and was not offered another refresher closer to starting D/R luckily were o.k with it all but i think it's a little bad that they didn't offer to run through it once more  

Sam2007~ Well if i'm gonna get off this lightly with the menopause i'm a happy bunny.... a few headaches and tiredness i can handle, it was the hot flushes i wasn't looking forward to!  

Cath~ I'm still doing good with the D/R although did fall asleep at 7 last night   woke up at half 9 then went to bed not long after  

Piepig~ I'm just carrying on as normal in ref to preparing for IVF.... i have stopped drinking though.

Well gonna have to dash as gotta take the dog for her walk, back later girls

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly][/fly]

TO EVERYONE, MAY 2008 MAKE ALL OF YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE    

And not forgetting  for tomorrow

Sorry for lack of personals again today. I still feel really rough, this cold is horrid. I think that I may of spread it half way around Tesco as I had to get some bits for dinner and sneezed my way around!! I'm at home now though, only got to go out and do Crop later and Si is going to help me when he gets home from work. I'll pop back later I'm sure, so see you then,

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xx

ps yep we are getting excited about going to Kenya, tomorrow we will be able to say that we are going next month!! 4 weeks and 5 days I think


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to say a quick hallo and promise that I will come on later and do personals. We were due to be going to a party in Southend but I have pulled out - it would have meant 3 of us sharing a single bed (!!!) which is not my idea of fun, listening to James moving about and Gordon snoring. Plus I can never really relax as James will be with us, and he will be charging about all over the place with the older children, so I won't be able to relax (and as they are Gordon's friends he will probably be deep in conversation and not notice James being a pickle!). So the decision has been made that James and I will stay here and Gordon will go and see his friends on his own and return hungover some time tomorrow. I am not too bothered as I don't really have anything that fits anyway   I have put on loads of weight recently (about half a stone in the last few weeks) so feeling fed up about that anyway. I have volunteered to help out at a new WW meeting from next week so hopefully will get back on the straight and narrow and back to the gym too in the new year.

What are everyone's resolutions? Mine are:
1.  To lose weight
2.  To cut down on alcohol
3.  To do more exercise
4.  To think seriously about whether to try IVF again
5.  To pay off all my debts and start saving regularly
6.  To be more tolerant (mainly of my mother!!!)
7.  To do a bit of housework each day rather than letting it pile up
8.  To keep in touch with far away friends more often, rather than just at Christmas!

I am sure there are loads more but that is enough for now!!! Anyone else? 

Speak to you later. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - are you and James going to party together tonight then? Hope you have a nice evening despite changing your plans.

New Years resolutions - I'm with you on 1, 3, 5, 6, 7 and 8. Sadly I don't drink enough and last years resolution to drink more didn't last long enough. I can't think of any others except to maybe try to enjoy life more and spend more time with dh rather than us constantly working ourselves into the ground.

Anyone else?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Thanks for all your replies on my adoption letter, I've just got to wait and see now 

Tricksy -Hope your feeling better soon hunny, Where do you get all that funky icons?

Pie Pig - Happy Birthday for tomorrow       Are you doing anything on your birthday - Hope you get lots of lovely pressies. With preparing for IVF i'm afraid i was one of the ones that went totally overboard and it didn't make it work all it did really was make me become even more obsessive so i agree with everyone else just be healthy but don't get obsessed.

Julia - I'm with you on the resolutions with 1,3 & 6, 1 will be my main one just been having a tidy up and found holiday snaps and i look so chunky!!!  One of my ones is not to sweat the small stuff and try to chill out a bit more I've noticed i get really het up over such small things and i can be really snappy with Steve and i don;t want to be like that anymore. Hope you have a nice evening in with James tonight.

Cath/Sam - Hope the d/r still going ok for you two  

Loui - Hope your ok hun 

Sam - I agree with everyone else I would try and get your feet up while you have the chance everyone i know who has children has said the same thing.............they wished they'd rested up more before they gave birth - Make the most of it and release the inner slob  

Spangle - Hi ya, My brother has always been a bit of a wrongun he's always getting himself in scrapes but i've always been really close to him even when he was falling asleep in his dinner and was totally out of his head i always felt sorry for him but now i think the drugs have really made his head scrambled his just not like my brother anymore...........Its so sad! Anyway enough about depressing things like that your post about Isis, It just seems like their charging for everything now it costs so much money as it is and why should you have to pay for another consultation and like you said they know you want the treatment so they know that you'll pay its not fair at all  

Cleo - Have a great time out tonight - Where are you going?

Rivka - Hope you are enjoying your break in Devon

Emma - I hope your reading - Missing you!

Shelley - Hope your ok

Rachel - Your quiet hope you ok

Liz - Hope that you've had a nice time with Faith over the holidays - When do you go back to work?k

I think i have got everyone............I hope so. We've got family over tonight but having a quiet one really we got invited to a party at the neighbours but it was all last minute and we'd already made arrangements. Whats everyone else doing?
We went for a lovely meal at tuttis yesterday and went to see "I am Legend" it was really good.

*Well alls left for me to do is wish all you lovely ladies on here "Very Happy Healthy New Year and may all your dreams come true in 2008"  I'm sure 2008 will be a turnaround and be much better than this year *      

Lots of love to you all
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

New Years Resolutions? hhmm I am going to try my best to......

1. Give up Smoking (only on a couple a day but want to stop those)
2. Lose 1/2 a stone
3. Chill out more
4. Remember everyday that although we may not have to perfect family, Simon and I have each other, I absolutely love him to bits and if its just the 2 of us getting old together, then I can handle that 
5. Enjoy life to the full (remind me of this on our next cycle!!)



I have made some of the most amazing and fantastic friends on this thread and a lot of you are very special real life friends too. I love you all and thank you so much for all of your support and help over the last 2 years


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ps. I'm also trying to ignore the FCO advise that non essential travel to Kenya should be avoided!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

*Happy New Year!!
*​May all our dreams come true in 2008.​
Thankyou for being such a great support network, I've made some fantastic friends and I can't wait to hear everyones good news in 2008 (I'm convinced you're all going to get there).

xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Hope you are all having a lovely new year's eve. Thanks for being there for me this year, you have all been SO supportive, I am so lucky to have met you all, and I wish you all the luck in the world for achieving your dreams in 2008. Here's hoping there are going to be lots of BFPs for us in 2008. 

Love you all.

Julia xxx

PS: Sorry for lack of personals. I am off to bed to read my book - I bet Gordon phones at midnight and wakes me up  . Just thought of another resolution - to get to bed at a reasonable time every night! Since getting my Nintendo DS Lite I am wasting time every night playing Deal or No Deal or Brain Training!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

[fly]     Debs [/fly]

Hope you all had a good new years eve. You're all amazing friends and I hope that this year brings everything you could possibly wish for.

Tricksy - hopefully the situation in Kenya will settle down before you go. You still have a month so there's a reasonable chance. My sil is supposed to be starting work in Nairobi next week. Not sure they'll send her there yet although she's with the FCO so they may feel it's necessary.

Julia - Did Gordon wake you up? I'm addicted to the brain training as well. Thought I was doing quite well on it till I let dh have a go. He is a maths wizz and got brain age 20 on his first attempt 

Had a nice evening despite me cooking the worst meal ever and feeling over emotional which I'm assuming is the hormones kicking in. Dh and I are off to Ipswich later for the footie. I've not been yet this season so I'm looking forward to it though we'll no doubt lose our unbeaten home record.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning and.........................

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

Oh Cath I had forgotten about being over emotional even the littlest things made me get in a tizz and cry -I did one of my worst dinners when I was doing my fresh cycle - remember that now as dad was over from America and I was really disappointed with it!!! Got all that to look forward too 

Feeling a little rough this morning went to a private party last night in town and coz it was private people were smoking, I forgot how rough you feel in the morning smelling of smoke and perfume, so have had a shower and back on the sofa in my dressing gown  So lazy 

Debs...................[fly]Happy Birthday[/fly]

As Cath said Tricksey I am sure things would have calmed down for you holiday! 

New Years resolutions:
Not gonna try too many as will not do them but my main objectives for 2008 is cut the booze out eat better and try to be more active, be kinder to dh and realise how lucky we are to have each other and be thankful for what we have got and not compare to other. And most importantly - try and be    MORE POSITIVE    

Ended up being quite a bit - corr really fancy a beef roast and yorkie pub - I think I have worms I am always hungry lately!

Have a good day!

LOL Spangle


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for being their fo me throughout 2007, I wouldn't have got through it all without your support your all such great friends and i luv ya all!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Julia/Cath.............Not sure i should admit this................it'll make you laugh anyway...............I had a go at the Ds Lite and my brain age is.......................................80!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             

Hope you all had a good one last night - Off to my sisters now for a roast................yumm!!!  Diet starts tomorrow     

Love
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES   

Hope you have all had a good evening and not too hung over - we all stayed up and dh decided to finish off all the booze left over from Christmas - 3 bottles of sparkling wine   its cos from today we are knocking booze on the head, hopefully!!

Lisa -     80 hay! even i did better than that, think my first attempt i was about 68!! enjoy your dinner, thanks for saying you miss me  

Debs -     hope you have a great day hun  


   well heres to 2008 and all our dreams coming true - thank you all for all your love and support in 2007 i couldnt have got through without you, love ya lots  

   to you all

Em


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps talking of new year resolutions - i have been thinking of doing a fear of flying course, what do you think??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]*  HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBS *[/fly]

Hope that you have a great day and your not too hung over 

Happy New Year to you all too, I am feeling a little better today and I even went out for a ride this morning......in thick fog!!! We were all hi-vized to the hilt so we were ok and there were 4 of us so it was lovely. I've not long been home and we've had some bacon and tomato butties   yum yum for brekkie. We did see the New Year in.......I decided to go to bed at 11.15 when Jools Holland and his Hognany troop came on and tried to entice Si up with a wink and a promise  I was well happy when I turned the tv on in the bedroom and Take That were in concert so we saw the New Year in with Take That and a bang   Hope that yours was all good too!

I'm sure that it will calm down in Kenya before we go. I'm a litte worried that a couple of friends we have out there have not replied to texts I've sent them but I did read on the net that there is a news blackout and some of the mobile networks have been turned off as people are using mobiles to gather groups of trouble makers. It'll be fine PMA PMA PMA  

Have a great day everyone, lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy new year all!

we had such a fab new year, we wnet off to cambridge with my mum and dad, brother and his wife and my mil and fil. We sayed in a lovely little hotel for a dinner and dance. A right laugh, we all got far to drunk and we came back today.

Deb- happy birthday hun!!! i'm now preparing myself for ivf and as the others have said all i'm really doing is trying to be as healthy as i can be. I will cut out t and coffee (one cup on a sunday morning as a treat) drink 2 litres of water a day and try to cook all meals from scratch. I'll eat more than my 5 portions of fruit and veg a day too! 

Tricksy - hope things settle down in kenya, i thought about you when i heard it on the news. You've got a month b4 you go so i'm sure it will be fine.

julia- hope your new years eve was fun.

Lisa - i really want to see i am legend. I think that now me an dh have given up the booze we'll do more things like going to the cinema.

cath and sam - glad the dr is going ok!!       cath sorry about your meal. I've done that b4 and was hormonal. 

Angel - happy new year hun. Flying sounds great, just what you need something to focus on.

Spangle - sorry to hear isis are mucking you around. Glad you managed top save some money on the drugs, handy to know for when i start.

I know that's not everyone, but i am knackered so think i need a lay down  

Thank you all for being there for me this year, and if i have managed to give you a fraction of the support you have all given me then i know i've done ok. You are all very special!  
love and ligh Cleo

PS - news years resolutions!! To be more positive! More organised! To get healthy!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Happy new year everyone.  thanks for the birthday wishes....can't believe another year has passed so quickly!

Had a bit of a strange night....we spent the night in cos DH didn't want to go anywhere, watched the BBC new years programme cos for some reason we couldn't get ITV for take that (gutted), went to bed about 1am, then got woken at 3am by the SIL in a very drunken state phoning to have a go at DH for not coming to visit her often enough so that ended with DH in tears cos he couldn't get her to understand how difficult it is for us to visit as she's 5 hours away and we very rarely manage to get a couple of days when we're both off to make it worth travelling that distance.....in a way it reminded me of when we were at uni and she used to phone up drunk at odd hours of the morning to have a go at him about something!  I've texted her this morning but no reply so far!

Other than that had a lovely evening and still have half my bottle of bubbly to finish off today!!

new years resolutions:
to appreciate what I have more, to be more positive, to cut down on the heavy nights drinking, to do more housework!
Love you all, will be back to do personals later xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

Hope 2008 is a good year to us all, and that we get our hearts' desires.

SamM - hope the itching is easier now. I had itchong and swelling with buseriln too and when I rang ISIS they said it was normal. DH (who was injecting me) used 8mm with the autoinjector as he found it easier than 6mm.

Cathie and SamM - lots of    with this cycle! Seems d/regging is going well. Sorry for the sleeplessness and being emotional, I also remember I had the same side effects unfortunately. Try to take it easy, I remember work being pants and not understanding made it worse on my first cycle because I was working so hard and having to make up the appt time too. My second cycle I had more rest (changed jobs) and side effects were easier. 

Loui - so sorry about your doggie, that's very sad   your have a lot on your plate this year and of course you get emotional.

Tricksy - hope you hear from your friends in Kenya soon.

Lisa - I'm sure that this was a strandard letter. And I'm sure the process is done so carefully that they match you with the rigt children, and of course you get a say in this too. We were very impressed with ECC at the information meeting, they seem to know what they're doing and I'm sure they'll get to know you very well during the home study.

We had a nice quiet Christmas, DH, SIL and me (our families live abroad), and I got what I wanted from Santa which was a proper professional piano stool! And some more bits and pieces   Then we went to Devon for 4 days, which was gorgeous. We had two days long walks on coastal paths - our favourite type of walk - and nice meals in the evenings. One of the best things we did was to go to the Donkey Sanctuary. The donkeys are so cute and you can stroke them, and they do very important work teaching special needs children to ride donkeys which apparently helps them to develop. Now me and my sister (who's the main animal lover in the family) decided to adopt a donkey together, and hopefully when she comes to visit we can go there with her too. The last day we went sightseeing and shopping in Exeter but except the cathedral which was beautiful I didn't really like the town and felt a bit out of sorts, which was explianed when later that day AF arrived. There's a good witch, she kept away on holiday! 

This means that I now strated the clomid cycle. I'm on day 3 now. I've been thinking I should probably take the baby aspirin again because I did get pg with it on my FET, a bit worried because I was getting bleeding with it when taking it for ttc, but that was when I took it for months. So if I take it only for the 2nd part of the month to aid implantation maybe it's okay. I know if I'm pg I'll get more aspirin and also heparin, but then I can ask for blood tests to monitor the blood thickness so that I don't get into any oroblems. What do you think? Sorry about the complicated question ...

New Year's was nice, we had friends around and lots of food and drink   

New Year resolutions? Try to be more tolerant and not fly off the handle as I do too often , be more positive, make a positive change to IF - either clomid works and I manage to keep the pg (hopefully!) or going straight for adoption.

Thanks for being such lovely and supportive friends all year   

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Happy New Year to you all, and a very very happy birthday to Deb.  Your poor DH, sounds like he really got upset by that phone call. I hope his sister understands and comes to her senses soon.

Shelley, thinking of you. Hope you are okay.  

Rivka, your holiday sounds lovely. I am glad you had a good time. Good luck with the Clomid. I think my plan is to lose weight and ask the consultant whether I would be allowed any more Clomid. It worked once so could work again. Fingers crossed for you.

Cathie, I hope you are nice and relaxed now that you are not chasing round with the chocolates so much. Our Christmas table looked great with the little Christmas chocolate boxes - everyone was SO impressed. 

Louie, sorry to hear about your dog, but we all know that our beloved pets unfortunately can't be with us forever. I hope you are remembering the good times you had, they bring so much joy to our lives and it is so hard when we lose them  

Tricksy, try not to worry about your hols. I am sure you will be fine. Perhaps phone the resort and ask them how things are there. I am sure you will be fine. You deserve a lovely long holiday. Well done on your ride this morning. I hope Cropi was good for you. Sounds like your new years eve was fun!!! 

Emma, good to hear from you!! The fear of flying course sounds fab, and will certainly give you something else to concentrate on rather than fertility/infertility/IVF etc. Good luck with the not drinking. What a good idea getting rid of everything! 

Cleo, your New Year celebrations sound fab! I would love to do something like that. I had a crap new year as was home alone. Gordon got home at 2pm today after promising to be home early enough to take me to lunch, and then said that his friends had forced him to have lunch before he left - what a person who tosses!   Not a good start to the new year!!

Lisa, hope you enjoyed the roast today. Mmmm! As everyone else has said, I am sure that letter was just to weed out those people that are not really serious about adoption. Also, you have the choice at the end of the day whether to take the child offered so if you don't feel comfortable they will offer you someone else. Keep us informed of the process. I would love to adopt as I really feel James is missing out on having a sibling. He is so full of energy that he needs someone to rampage round the house with. Hopefully Gordon will consider it in the future.

Sam, hope the downregging is going well and that it is all going plain sailing, and to you too Cath.

Liz, you made me laugh when you put on your message that your house was like Toysrus!! Hope you can see the carpet again soon!!

PreggySam, wow not long now!! Are you mentally prepared now for the birth etc? Don't worry, it doesn't hurt (she lied  ) 

Laura, where are you these days? Hope you and your DH are okay. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone. I am sure I usually miss someone off the list!

Hope you are all enjoying the first day of 2008. I am off for an early night tonight (new year resolution) and down to the gym in the morning (another resolution), have done some housework today (another resolution!) and may even be nice to Gordon tonight!

Bye for now,
Love Julia xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL and also HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBS.

I haven't had a chance to post at all over Christmas and after reading everyone's posts it seems that I've also had a pretty mixed time of it the past week.  My younger sister arrived for a week with her 10 month old the Thursday before Christmas which was lovely in one way as it is good to get to know my niece a little better and see my sister although in another way I have to admit I felt a bit sad   at times as having my niece around was a constant reminder that she didn't have a little cousin to get to know.  It was then pretty hectic from Christmas Eve when my Dad and his partner also came till Boxing day (Tricksy I know what you mean about the OCD kicking in with the tree and lots of extra people sitting around the house!) but it was overall a really good Christmas - our first one away from Wales in years as we have never been the hosts before but we had lots of lovely food and it was nice to spend Christmas in our own home.  However after that we then went back to Wales over the weekend which was unexpectedly difficult and sad as dh's mother is really unwell and in hospital- she has Parkinsons and is in the last stages of her illness and we were told by the nurse she doesn't have much time to live now - although I can't say this news is very suprising as she has been gradually getting more frail for the past 5 years (we have always spent Christmas with her until now which is luckily also near my mother's), but it was still pretty hard for both of us to hear it from someone else and it was really difficult seeing her then thinking it may be the last time.  We're now going to try to get back to see her again in the next few weeks if we can, although she weighs 4.5 stone so I can't see how much longer this can go on for.  Fortunately most her family including one of dh's brothers live locally so she's still getting plenty of visitors.

On a happier note though we did stop in Oxford on the way back and spent last night with some friends and got very drunk which helped take our minds off things.  Sadly back to work tomorrow.  As for new years resolutions, nothing too exciting from me - we're both going to try to cut down on the old alcohol and to try to eat a bit healthier.  DH wants to try to lose some weight which should inspire me to eat better too.

Loui- really sorry to hear about Bracken  - I would be devastated if anything happened to our little pup and it must be really a hard time for this to happen.  I hope your follow up appointment goes well though and keep us posted on your advice about the DHEA - I've never heard of it.  I'm really pleased you're going for another cycle - anytime you want to chat or meet up just let me know.

SamOTM/Cath - must be exciting now you are both downregging.  Apart from a headache I didn't get many side effects when I was down regging so hope the sleepless nights get better for you Cath.

Em - glad you are posting again - how are you doing?.  The fear of flying thing sounds great and should definitely take your mind off the whole infertility thing.

Tricksy - hope you're feeling better and you and dh are getting over your cold.  On a positive note at least you have one now hopefully you will be fine by the time your hols come.

Shelley - hope you're OK - let me know if you still want to meet up.

Laura - where are you - are you OK?

Lisa - sorry that Christmas was difficult for you with your brother.

Rivka - Devon sounded lovely - you made me quite jealous.

Hi to everyone else - Cleo, Sam2007, Julia, Spangle, Liz and anyone I have missed - happy new year again to you all and hopefully lots of     in 2008.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

*H A P P Y N E W Y E A R E V E R Y O N E*

Hope you all had a good night. I went to a small party at my neice's. It is very hard watching everyone getting drunker and drunker while you have to stay sober. I've always (sadly) been one of those people who need a drink to get them going and I only just managed to keep my eyes open til midnight when we quickly said hasty goodbyes. Have really missed the alcohol this xmas.

Rivka - Glad you enjoyed your hols. Think your plan re the baby aspirin is a good one - that's what I used to do - wait for ovulation and then start the ba. I am convinced it made all the difference to my getting a BFP. Good luck with the clomid.

Julia - I am still having to convince myself that I going to have a baby soon. Sounds weird but although I "know" I am pregnant, I still cannot get my head round the fact that I am going to have a baby soon. Getting nervous about it all now, especially the bad weather prediction. If I go into labour any day soon with the stitch still in I will have to get straight to hospital and am having nightmares about roads blocked with snow etc (yes I know very unlikely).

Debs -       . So much to celebrate this time of year for you. Hope you had a good one.

Tricksy - Sorry that all this is going on in Kenya just when you are looking forward so much to going out there. I keep looking at your ticker (because the date is so relevant to me too). When I look at my ticker I think "nearly there" but then I look at yours and I think "1 whole month" and it all seems ages away.

Spangle - Am a bit surprised to hear all that about Isis and the follow-up consultation. I thought that the idea of a follow-up consultation after IVF was that it was to discuss all that went wrong on your cycle but mainly to discuss the next go, treatment etc and that this was all included in the price. Do clinics make money on drugs or something? I don't understand why they would want to start charging for private prescriptions unless they thought they were missing out on not being able to provide the drugs. In any case I would have thought that clinics would be able to provide the drugs cheaply on the basis that they could block buy.

Hi to everyone else. Not forgotten you but too many personals to do every time.

We are such a great group on here and I think we should all congratulate ourselves on being such a warm and caring one. As several of you have already said I truly hope that this is the year for us all.
Good luck for 2008.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls,

Just a quickie to say [fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR[/fly] Sorry for the lack of personals but i'm pooped today 

Thanks for all the lovely words of encouragment for D/R  Can't think of a nicer bunch to spend 2008 with going through all of this  You were amazing in 2007 and i hope i can repay you all in 2008   

I went SALE SHOPPING again today, went to next and choices and guess what i did.........................................................................
I spent £30 on baby clothes   OMG i'm nuts?!?!?!  Got some little girl bits and some little boy bits ready for my boy/girl twins i'm going to concieve with this ICSI   My god i got some adorable things, sleepsuits, hat, shoes, coat, leggins and top  i'm gonna be so over prepared.... and if the worst happens and this attempt doesn't work then i've got them ready for when it does 

A very naughty Sam   XxXxXxXxXxXxXxX


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow Samonthemoon, that is what I call positive thinking!! I don't think I would ever have done that though - would not have had the courage. Even when I was pregnant with James I did not buy anything until about two weeks before the birth, when I knew that even if he was early he would have been okay. 

Sam, they said on the news that the snow will only last a day or two so I hope you will be okay. Which hospital are you booked in to have the baby? Are you friends with any other mums to be in your area? I met a lot of other mums through another website, Bounty, and there is a section on there called Mums Near You. There is a publication called Kidaround which you get free at Tesco which is quite handy for all baby/toddler activities too. 

Rachel, I am so sorry to hear about your DH's mum. My nan had Parkinson's and it is such a cruel disease, I can really sympathise with what you are all going through. She became so frustrated with her body not working, not being able to get moving, involuntary shaking etc, and in the end she just wasted away, so the end was a relief as she was no longer suffering. It is so sad   Will be thinking about you over the next few weeks.

Hi everyone else. I have just seen Natalie Cassidy on an advert for a keep fit DVD - I was shocked to see how slim she is now as she used to be quite chubby in Eastenders. I bet they have personal trainers and personal chefs to do all the hard work for them. I am jealous!! Have a nice day everyone. 

Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Bit late but HAPPY NEWYEAR!!!!! 

Debs:
Hope you had a nice birthday my dh's birthday is the 1st as well.

Lisa:
Did you enjoy 'I am Legend' I got it on pirate dvd good copy though. I cried and one part. Very good!!! I agree with the others about the adpotion letter think it's a standard letter.

Julia:
Yes can see the floor now!!! So need to find a bigger house!!!

Sampreg:
Not long now hun!!! Faith was 4 days early so could be 3 weeks!! Have you got lot's of stuff now!!!

Tricksy:
Sorry you have got a cold. Just think of the sun in a few weeks time!! Do you see livvy she hasn't been on for a while.

Cathy:
I had the same side effects from dr as you hun gets better when you start stimms.

Hope everyone else is well.

I went out new years eve got very drunk and then had to get up at 7 with faith!!!!!!!! Smelly nappies and a hangover don't go!!

With what to do before IVF like the others said you can go over board. I did drink the whey protien on the cycle that worked because I felt I didnt get enough protien in my diet.

Take care 

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. 

Debs - your sil sounds an absolute nightmare. Hope your dh is calmer now. Did you have a good birthday apart from that?

Rivka - taking the baby aspirin is a good idea. It might have been the Chinese herbs combined with the aspirin that made you bleed as some combinations aren't good. Are you still taking the herbs? Glad you had a fab break and that the witch stayed away till the last day. 

Lisa- the first time I tried braintrain it said I was in my 80s, then my 70s. Sometimes it doesn't read my writing properly so it gives me a wrong score (my excuse and I'm sticking to it   ). Maybe that was your problem as well. Did you and dh go to the match yesterday? My first of the season, made me realise how much I'm missing out on by spending all my time onthe business.

SamOTM - you still doing alright? I can't blame you for getting the baby clothes though don't have the courage myself. Dh and I were in the club shop at Ipswich yesterday and they had the cutest little blue wellies which we very nearly bought. Dh didn't want to tempt fate though so we left them.

Tricksy - calling the resort in a few days is a good idea. I think you're right that the mobile networks will have been suspended/be overrun which will be why your friends haven't got back in touch. I remember trying to get hold of my brother on July 7th and it was either engaged or I got directed to the wrong number as everything was so overloaded.

Rachel - so sorry to hear about dh's mum. I hope you get back down there to see her soon. 

Julia - glad the boxes looked good. Did you make it to the gym? I saw the Natalie Cassidy thing as well. She's been losing the weight for a long time but she looks so amazing now. Hope she's not like Janice from Corrie who sold her dvd as being the thing that caused her to lose loads of weight when she'd been spending hours in the gym as well. 

Sam2007 - well done for staying awake till midnight, and coping with a party completely sober. I'm sure the gritters will be out and the roads will be passable if you need to get to the hospital. It's only going to be a short snap so you should be fine. 

Cleo - glad you hada  good new years eve. 

 tp everyone else. 

The sleepless nights seem to have eased, although I have been waking up early. I am finding it harder to stay awake instead. Yesterday morning I managed to fall asleep in the bath, and then I was asleep half way through sense and sensibility. The emotions aren't much better. I was close to tears when dh cleared up the kitchen for me and then stupidly went and watched finding neverland which had me sobbing. I'm hoping the stimming drugs will calm me down again.

Liz - we must have posted the same time. Hmmm, nappies and a hangover. I'm not sure I'd enjoy that combination. What was the whey drink like? I don't like anything milky so I've avoided them and am having cheese instead but I'm wary of putting on any weight (I got into my size 12 jeans for the first time in years and I don't want to have to put them away again for anything other than a bfp).


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning Ladies - it looks like quite a nice day today, snow tomorrow! i dont beleive it!!

Preggysam - sorry to hear you found new year hard, though i must confess i know which i would prefer, being pg over a drink anyday, in fact my dh has suggested when ever i fancy a glass of wine i need to replace the picture in my mind to a baby instead, like no drink equals a baby, if that makes sense!! not long for you now   dont let peoples birth stories scare you, everyones is different, but oh how very special  

Cath - i remeber when i was d/regging i thought i wasnt having any sides effects - dh would tell you something different   i just remember being tearful, i know that much! hope your ok hun, an exciting time for you      

Liz - im glad you have had a lovely Christmas, a very special one im sure   

SamOTM - wow you are thinking positive to go and buy baby clothes - any chance you can through some of that pma over this way     to you 

Debs - you sil sounds like a right pain   i hope you and your dh have got over her call, did she reply to your text?

Julia - i too saw that ad with Natalie Cassidy, she looks amazing, i wonder too if they manage it alone. Hope your ok hun  

Rachel - hun im so sorry to hear about you mil - that must be a very worrying time for you all, especaily being so far away     for you xx

Cleo - hope your ok hun, sounds like you had a good new year, when are you back to work? its next weds your Hysteroscopy isnt it? how are you feeling about it all  

Well im off around the net to search for high protein foods to help me with my new healthy lifestyle regime that im planning   lets hope it works! also been told my position at work is likely to finish in april and have been offered a different role at work - discussed this with my dad and told him that i wasnt keen to change position cos it sounds more stressful and i told him i was hoping that i would still have a baby. He then said 'well thats not happening is it' at which point i started crying, its like i have put so much on hold over the last 4 years ttc, for example i did 18months training to be a counsellor but chose not to continue and do the diploma course as i hoped i would get pg   i just feel some people dont understand that having a baby is all i can focus on, not some stupid job. Do i sound daft?! i mean am i the only one who thinks about ttc 24/7 

Sorry, needed to rant  

 everybody else

Em x


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Debs - poor you and DH, SIL sounds like a difficult case. Hope she didn't ruin the birthday for you.

Liz - must be fun for you to be able to drink and let your hair down after you couldn't do that on tx and then pg etc. Nappies and hangover doesn't sound a lovely combination though!

Rachel - so sorry about your MIL, it must be very difficult to see her fading away like that. Hope you get to see her in the next few days. My gran died a few years ago and I got to see her only once a few months as they are all abroad (I was not born in this country), I was very close to her and it was so difficult to see her fade away in hospital. But she did hate being helpless and actually said to my mum the day before she passed away that she wanted to go, so I am relieved that she doesn't suffer anymore and is in heaven with grandad (whom she lost in the war as a young widow).

Julia - your new year's resolutions sound good. I actually made another one, more specific: to do more exercise. I strated running in the park in the mornings now that I'm not back to work yet and I love it. So my resolution is to run as many mornings as I can (don't really trust myself to do every day!) and do yoga in the evenings if I didn't have a run. Maybe I'll manage to get that extra middle tier off - although I agree with you that personal trainers are maybe more effective if these celebs are so thin  

Cathie - good thing that the sleeplessless is getting better. I remember being very emotional too, and the stimming drugs definitely help with the balance, so hold on till then sweetie. You can always text or call me if you'd like a chat   I do understand about the cute baby outfits. I can't wait until I can get some nice ones for your little baby very soon!!

Em - sorry you had such an insesitive tremark from your dad. Did he apologise when you cried? I'm sure he didn't want to hurt you, sometime people don't what they're saying!

SamM - well done on positive thinking! Keeping fingers crossed for you the you soon get little cuties to wear them.

Shelley -   hope you're feeling better now.

Sam2007 - not long to go heh! I'm sure there won't be any heavy snow soon so you'll be fine.

I'm thinking of hitting the sales later today, I made a list yesterday of some items that I need. Hope I find what I want because I'm not very keen on lenghty shopping. 

Tomorrow is our 10th wedding anniversary! We are going to have a day trip to Bury St Edmunds and I'll make a nice meal in the evening. We are having a little party too at home, but this will b only next weekend because lots of our friends couldn't make this weekend.

Take care everyone! 

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy New Year!

Another me post - sorry, my attention span is not as good as it should be. I've booked our review consultation for 14th Jan and so hopefully we'll get some answers.

loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

4th Jan - PreggySam Hospital -









7th Jan - Tricksy Follow Up @ Isis

9th Jan - Cleo - Hysteroscopy










10th Jan - PiePig - Laparoscopy









11th Jan - PreggySam - Phsyio









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultation appt








Cleo - Ovarian Scan








Loui - Follow up @ Isis

20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









25th Jan - Cath & SamM Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due    
Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for a holiday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 

4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All

Loui - I have put our follow ups on the date list,. fingers crossed we get some answers but I don't think that we will. I really don't think that they can tell why it hasn't worked  pee's me off I can tell you 

Julia - Sounds like your New Year Resolutions have got off to a flying start!! hope you keep it up!! Poor Gordon being forced to have lunch with his mates 

Rivka - Happy Anniversary for tomorrow  have a lovely day

Em - Great to have you back hun. I think that your fear of flying course is a fantastic idea, have a look a this one, there are loads and loads of them though http://www.flyingwithoutfear.info/ Try not to worry about your job, speak to hubby about it and decide what YOU want to do, don't worry about your Dad or anyone else, you have to be happy 

Lisa - Hope your ok?? 

Cleo - Hows your head now  I wish I could give up my tea, the best I can do is swap to Jasmine tea 

Shelley - Hope your ok hun, you know where I am xxx

Liz - Hangover and nappies  not a good combination at all, any news on when you are moving??

Livvy - not sure if your still reading but hope that your ok 

Debs - not long until your laperoscopy now, are you excited or nervous? at least its the first step towards you starting treatment

PreggySam - Don't worry about the snow, they are just saying on the telly that we are not going to get a lot at all and it will be raining by Saturday so try not to panic. Not sure if I asked you before but have you got any of our mobile numbers so we know when you are in labour and baby comes I would of loved to offer to be the 'announcer' but sods law I will be on a plane over the Indian Ocean somewhere!!!! I certainly want a text when baby arrives, could I pm you my number, pretty please. Even if I'm in Kenya it will still only cost you the normal text amount.

Cath - I'm glad that your losing some of the symptoms now. Your body probably keeps waking up as its so used to running around like a fruit bat, its wondering what on earth is going on  

Sam - I'm glad that you are getting on well too. Go girl buying baby clothes  wish I was that brave. I just look at them and get all upset that I can't buy them 

Rachel - Your christmas sounds like a busy one, good though. Its nice to get back to normal though isn't it?

I think that thats everyone?? sorry if I've missed you out  I have been in touch with our resort, we have stayed in touch since our wedding there, and apparently Mombasa is fine, just looting, no violence. It Nairobi where the problems are, luckily we are not even flying through there, we have got a direct flight so it should be ok. I am pretty sure that tomorrow its going to get worse, possibly a lot worse but within a couple of weeks it will calm down and we'll be fine.

Its bloody  freezing out there tonight, poor Cropi has got so many rugs on she can hardly move  but they have forecast a wind chill factor of -6 tonight so I'm not taking any chances!!

Ok I really have to go, I've been typing this out for over an hour and I really need to sort some dinner out.

Lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx

/links


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening all

OMG...........1st day back at work today.............Shi*ty!!!!!      Was really knackered tonight when i got home its amazing how quick you get out of the routine isn't it plus i was bloo&y starving.............my stomachs definately grown.........shame its not a baby tummy though.

We had a lovely day yesteray at my sisters the only thing that was upsetting for me was my niece (she'll be 4 next week) kept asking me when i was gonna have a baby     Poor little love i just didnt know what to say to her,  luckily my sister heard her and changed the subject sharpish



Rachel - So sorry to hear about your MIL    One of my Great Aunts had parkinsons and its a terrible illness it must be so hard for you and DH especially being so far away i really feel for you  It must be so hard to see her like that. It sounds like you had a pretty hectic time over the holiday,  I know what you mean about having your niece to stay Its lovely to be with them but it makes you even more aware of what your missing out on and that big whole that needs filling - Do all your family live in Wales? are you back at work now?  

Tricksy - Hope your ok hunny   Did you go back to work today?  They were saying on the news tonight about Kenya that its not affecting the touristy resorts plus it should all be calmed down hopefully by the time you go.  Poor Cropi i really feel sorry for the animals being outside in this weather............is brass monkeys out there.

Rivka - Happy Anniversary for tomorrow - enjoy your day out and your party at the weekend.

Cath - I'm so pleased i'm not the only one who's got an 80 year old brain   Hopefully i'll improve   You definately picked a good match to watch..........Come on you blues!!!!  Did you see the other one on Saturday on the telly.........DH was disgusted!!!  I'll have to go to another one soon - when are you going again?
Its no wonder you are falling asleep all over the place honey........Its all that work you do, you work so hard just go with it, your body must need that sleep at the moment.

Angel - Hi honey,  good to see you back posting again,  I know exactly what your saying about putting jobs and everything on hold because your thinking about your BFP I did exactly the same I even stayed in a job i hated cos i just kept thinking that moving on would be more stress to cope with....... It so hard honey it really is it takes over your whole life and your whole brain.......(I think thats why i have a brain of an 80 year old      seriously though you've got to do whats right for you 

Liz - Errrrrrrr hangover and nappies      I really enjoyed I am Legend i cried too i bet it was in the same bit you did.  My Mum, sister and me are all going to see "Ps I Love YOu" next week and i can't wait!!!  I read the book and loved it i think we'll have to take a whole box of tissues in with us though   

Debs - Glad you had a good birthday........Your poor DH his sister sounds a right nightmare!!!!!

Julia - Hows the resolutions going?  Ohhhhhh i bet Gordon was in the Doghouse turning up at 2pm after having lunch out   I bet you could have brained him   Do you think you might consider adoption at a later date, Is Gordon not keen?

Cleo - Your break away for New year sounds fab   Are you back at work this week?

Moon Sam - Glad all going well with your d/regging too - You go girl with the positivity!!!  I was always too much of a coward to do anything like that 

Sam - Not long now!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't worry everything will all be fine   

Shelley - Hope your ok honey 

Loui - Hope you ok...........Big hugs  


I think i have remembered everyone........I've been typing this for about an hour   

Bye for now girlies
Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quick me post:

Sam2007 - thanks for the encouragment, I do remember you strated aspirin when I wrote up the plan for taking it for ttc, and your example is a really good one!

Cathie - that's really useful what you said, I've been thinking about the herbs and drugs combination now (the consultant doesn't belive that herbs do anything and the chinese dr didn't say anything about the other drugs, so I have to work it out for myself). Talked to DH and decided it's better if I give up the herbs from now on while I'm doing the clomid and aspirin, and just keep up the accu to top things up. Thanks for your advice!

Lisa - poor you, back to work ... I took the rest of the week off so I do sympathise, I can't imagine going back to the routine. At least it's a short week ...
Good night everyone

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Is anyone watching the Fake Babies programme on Channel 4


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Fake babies - yeah I watched it and OMG OMG.....I just don't understand!!!  freaky!  (no offence to the poor people though - I'm sure they must have their reasons, i just don't see the point in having one of those fake babies though), and £300 on an outfit for a doll?!!!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Fake babies 'What the F***'!!!!! I thought the one getting it to look like her grandson was the weird I thought he was dead or something, why didn't she spend the money on going to see him??!!!! 

Well I start back to work on Monday not looking forward to it feel I don't remember any thing!!! I am going to hate leaving Faith but DH has to take her to nannies so I don't see her when she is left.

Lisa:
Bet it was the same place, I'd been told it was going to happen and still did!!!! 'PS i love you' looks really good.

Cathie:
I had the choc whey drink and it was actually quite nice, But it was like a milk shake if you don't like them then you wont like that.

Tricksy:
Glad the trouble in Kenya isn't where you are going that would be awful if you couldn't go.

Debs:
Not look till your lap!! are they knocking you out?

Julia:
How are the Newyears revs going? I want to give up smoking and loose some more weight so I can fit in my clothes!! I'm hoping being at work 2 days will help shift that!

Cleo:
Is the no alcohol just in the week and your aloud a some at the weekend?

Angel:
Did you have a nice Xmas! 

hope everyone else is well.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies sorry i have not been on sooner but happy new year to u all lets hope it brings us all we wish for.

debs,happy birthday sorry its late,hope u had a good one.

not up to personals but will catch up with u all soon promise.
shelley.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies 

I'm again very sorry if this is short but i'm feeling so horrid at the mo.... sure i have a cold too as i'm sure the meds wouldn't make me feel this bad I have a constant ache at the back of my neck now on top of all the other niggles  Ah well STOP NAGGING SAM!!!!

FAKE BABIES~ Yep caught the second half of it..... HUH? I just don't get it.... surely that grandma's husband was right when he said she was going a little  i mean no offence but really now!! It did look scary  And the lady who went to america to collect her doll..... sorry 'baby'  The amount of money she must of spent she could had iui with donor sperm and had an actual baby!!! Although she seems that  kinda glad she didn't. 
Hey each to their own but personally i found it bizarre and felt v sorry for whatever has made these women feel the need to pretend like this.

Cath~ 7 days to go now!!!! R u finding that it just flies by too? i can't believe i've jabbed 8 times now!!!

Again just want to say Thank you for making me feel not as  as the above mentioned women for buying my baby sale bargains  I noticed that a lot of you said you'd love to feel as positive as me.... U CAN!! It's just a case of letting go of the fear of what if and fully embrasing the possibility of everything..... Don't think 'it only has a 50% chance of working' think 'it only has a 50% chance of failing' Just always look at it from a glass half full P.O.V

Sending you all some positive vibes to take away with you~

[fly]                             [/fly]

A very  Sam xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi people, hope we are all ok!

Sorry i have been off the radar (i can tell, you lot forgot me lol!) Its quite hard this time of year for me because i dont celebrate any holidays so i dont want to put people inan awquard situation, so tend yto burry head in sand! Anyhow, even though i dont do christmas have managed to put on half a stone... doh! Off to spain next week with in laws   cant wait... not! Appt after that though, so kind of just taking it as it comes.

Too much to catch up on - hope everyone enjoyed your festive season  

Rachel - So sorry to hear about your MIL. Hope you are ok  

Tricksy - Hope all goes well for your trip!  

Rivka - Did you have a lovely anniversary? Thats the one thing we do celebrate - hope it was good!! 

Cath - thank you for the wonderful chocolates - they are amazing!!! They have nearly all gone........ When you have the choc orange ones ready let us know - theyre our favourites! Thank you !

Angel - Hey how are you?!

Liz - hope you and faith are ok  

Julia - Fancy being on my fit squad team - let themotivating begin!

Samotm - hows it going? 

Sam, debs, cleo, shelley , loui - hopw you are ok?

Well thats all i can think of for now, too much to catch up on, will get into it when im back. Come back on the 12th, 1st appt monday and exam preperation that week too... just feel so rushed! And need to lose weight. Need to get this treatment done by april (new finiancial year) but oh i dont know, i hjust dont feel like my body is right for it. Im over weight. Im 14 stone (should be about 13 when i start). I know that being o/w doesnt really affect it. From the research i have done it is only to control AF but mine is clockwork.

Wow its 6pm and i have done NOTHING except talk to one of my friends about the break up of her engagement, one friend about her and bf of 3 yrs end relationship, and another about her 1 monthmarriage - which is going great   have done nothing with my damn, blast this ME!!!!


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

So sorry about spellings guys - theyre awful on post above, its just not going great for mydyslexia today - brain overload!

get this though, started my braintraining at age 24 - took me a week to get to 20 and sold the game, you cantget any lower. Its just my spellings, ive got a good iq. 

need to get a tabaco tin and cut out words like they do in lower school to learn them LMAO!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]                  [/fly]

How cold?? Can't have heating on tonight either as we have had part of our house rendered today and it will crack!!! So just got hte open fire on..dreading going to bed!!

Went back to work today and off again tomorrow    my sort of week. had to tell my head that i got my new date for my hysteroscopy and that i would be off work. he didn't seem impressed and i got the feeling that he didn't beleive me  he sai "well that was quick." Silly sod!!

was going to attempt personals but there is so much!!!

Will just say that who ever asked about me not drinking, that is it now. I won't have one til i am either pg or well you know ...

Oh forgot to mention over xmas dh got really emotional in front of his mum and step dad about ttc. Anyway they asked if they could come over tom nigh for dinner as they want to discuss it further with us  . We think they are probably going to offer to help in some way.

A big sorry again for lack of personals.... i am crap!!!

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

Firstly, Rivka, happy anniversary!! Enjoy your time together and enjoy your party.

Cleo, sometimes you have to let your emotions out, and your DH showing his feelings is good and showed his parents how he is really feeling. I hope they can help you out somehow. Hope you don't freeze before your in-laws can get there!!

I am just watching the programme on the Reborn dolls. I feel really sorry for the ladies on the programme, they obviously feel there is something missing and will go to any length to have a baby to hold, even though it is a doll. 

Laura, do you celebrate birthdays? I could not imagine life without a big chocolate birthday cake!

Sorry for lack of personals. Will hopefully reply to you all soon. So much for the new healthy eating regime, I have been stuffing pizza today followed by choc fountain with doughnuts, mmmm, was delicious! If we ever arrange another meet up, I could bring it along if you all fancy  

Take care everyone,
Love Julia xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Julia - dont celebrate brithdays, so i dont need an excuse to stuff big yummy chocolate cake at a specific time of year- any time of the year will do yummy!!!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just a quick one from me too to let you know that all was fine at the scan today.  They say baby is nearly 7lb so a very reassuring weight being as I still have 4 weeks to go.  See the doctor tomorrow and will update after that.

SamM - You know you are so so right.  I wish I could have always thought like that.  Do you know I haven't even dared to take the baby clothes I have brought out of the packet yet. I know it is crazy of me and I am going to do it now!!!

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning All,

Sam - I am so pleased that it went well for you yesterday, woohh buby is getting big now. Are you having your stitch out next week? You must be so excited, I'm so excited for you!!! 

Julia - Your donut dunking chocolate fountain sounds yummy, can I come round and try some   and YES to bringing it when we have our next meet! 

Laura -Good to see you back, how did you manage to put on 1/2 a stone when you don't celebrate Christmas!!!! You naughty girl. You should not feel awkward about your faith, your welcome on here anytime of the year, whatever the celebration......or not as your case is  

Cleo - Poor hubby, getting upset, fingers crossed his parents are coming to discuss helping you out, my inlaws have been great too.  Not long til your op now, got everything crossed for you

SamM - Good on you for your PMA, I personally have to be a bit careful with it, on my first cycle I was convinced that it was going to work and my goodness did I come down with a bump, I hit the ground so hard I didn't know when I was going to get up again   last time I tryed to stay neutral and chilled and for me it was a lot better and easier for me to deal with the negative result..........but that won't be your case as you will get a big fat positive, along with Cath of course!!! 

Sorry, run out of time for personals, I'm at work and meant to be doing some work!! 

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. 

Cleo - I don't know how you managed without the heating last night. Hope you were warm enough to sleep ok. 

Julia - definitely bring the fountain if we meet again. I can bring choc to go in it. We got given one of those small fountains as a Christmas present but we've not tried it yet as I'm still not up to facing choc yet. 

Laura - glad you got the chocs finally. I've had real problems with the post this year so will be complaining to the post office in writing. There's no need for you to stay away from here because you don't celebrate Christmas. we all have our things we celebrate or don't so there's no need to feel you'd be putting us in an awkward position. 

Sam2007 - that's fab news about the baby. Not long now.

SamM - any more purchases? I'm regretting not buying the little wellies now. How's the injections going? 

Rivka - lovely to see you earlier. Hope you found what you wanted in Matalan. 

Sorry, I can't keep up with any more posts. I'm absolutely shattered after not getting to sleep till gone 1 and then waking up really early. I have a few chores to do and then I'll go for a snooze. then I have some choc to make for tomorrow which will be a bit of a shock to the system after a few weeks off.

Hope you're all ok. 

CAthie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well we're only 4 days in and i'm already finding this positivity thing hard!!  As some of you might know we have been applying to immigrate to australia, but the visa type that we were going over on was stopped (due to other people abusing it and fraudulanty (sp) applying). we had another option which was to go over on a teaching visa but now we have looked into it it looks like that might be a no go too. i have to sit an exam to show i am competent in English!! The exam is actually quite hard and costs £100. Plus i trained on the GTP and they don't recognise as a suitable qaulification!!!!

So now i feel like everything we try goes nowhere!! why can't life be simple!!!


AND I WANT A DRINK!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok rant over.....


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~  Sorry things seem to be getting difficult sweetie  All i can say is keep persivering (sp) Things have a funny way of working themselves out 

Cath~ Jabs going well thanx hunny, No more ickle purchases yet  Going to buy a nice box/trunk to put all my bits in though over the wkend  Had a really great day today side effect wise..... still tired but no headache, or anything that has made me feel really yukky so i'm on a bit of a natural high  hehehehe

Tricksy~  Isn't it funny how we can all be positive for each other but when it comes to ourselves out self preservation mode kicks in  I am staying positive for you  enough to cover both of us 

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Like you all said SIL can be a nightmare at times, she hasn’t replied to my text but did text DH on new years day to apologise.  I’m not gonna hold it against her though cos to be honest I can’t be bothered and I find it all kinda funny anyway, especially when I discovered she had then phoned her parents after calling us!

SamOTM – I am very envious of you having the guts to buy baby bits, I keep thinking about it and then chickening out at the last minute (pretty pathetic huh!).  Hope the DRing is still going well

Liz – did you do the whey protein thing with each cycle??  Hope your DH had a good birthday as well, that makes three people I know who were born on new years day now!!  I thought the same as you did about that woman on fake babies, her poor grandson must’ve been a bit confused as to why she had a doll made like him!

Cath – shame to hear about your lack of sleep, sleeping all the time sounds so much better to me, plus you deserve it after all the hard work you’ve been doing up until now, gets in as many naps as you can.

Tricksy – Hope your holiday to Kenya is still all systems go, I’m sure it’ll be fine, as you say its not really a problem in the tourist resorts.  I can just imagine Cropi all bundled up and unable to move, at least she will have been toasty warm though.  I had a bit of a panic last night about my lap, I think its having the general that I’m worried about more than anything cos I’be never had anything like that before, still keep telling myself in a week it’ll all be over and we can start on the next step.

Rachel – so sorry to hear about your DHs mum, it can be so hard when you have been told that the end is near cos you wanna see them as much as possible, but you also want your memories of them to be of the happy times before they were ill (well that’s how I felt when it was my nan anyway).

Sam(preggy) – so much for the cold snap eh!!  Don’t think I even saw a flake of snow!  Hopefully it’ll stay mild so you don’t have to worry about problems getting to the hospital.  Glad to hear the scan went well and baby is a good weight

Em – the fear of flying course sounds like a great idea.  Its so good to see you posting on here again, I’ve missed you.  Trust me you are not the only one who thinks about TTC 24/7, despite my more relaxed attitude now its stil always there at the back of my mind whenever we are making any plans.  Its difficult to find that balance between putting things on hold and not missing out on opportunities, I hope you’ve sorted things out with your dad and he has apologised.

Rivka – congrats on your wedding anniversary!

Loui- hope your review consultation on the 14th goes well

Lisa – I know what you mean about being back at work and I only had the odd day off over Christmas and still I’m struggling, think I have got used to the mid-week day off!  So what happens next with your adoption stuff?? 

Shelley – hope you are OK honey

Julia – my healthy eating hasn’t lasted long either…found myself stuffing downs chocs and peanuts last night and was then too full for a proper dinner, whoops!

Laura – if you don’t feel totally prepared for starting treatment then don’t, they can’t pressure you into it or force you to start before the next financial year, even if you post-pone you are still entitled to your NHS go.

Cleo- hope you weren’t too cold last night!!  What a shame about the visa problem, you must be pee’d off.  I’m pretty sure its impossible to be positive 100% of the time, so the odd lapse doesn’t matter.  How are you feeling about your hyst next week?  Its good that your DH can open up and say how he feels, and even better if it means that you might get some help from family.

Hope I’ve got everyone (sorry to anyone I’ve missed)

xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Went back to the hospital today and spent nearly two hours attached to a monitor because I mentioned baby had been unusually quiet the last couple of days.  Even as I said it I could feel baby kicking away so wasn't really concerned but they said I had better be checked out.  Of course everything was fine and it was almost embarrasing as I don't think he/she had ever been as active as when connected to that thing.

Anyway I got the news I was waiting for.  The stitch comes out on Thursday.  Not looking forward to having it done as they have decided no anaesthetic.  Theory is it is a very quick procedure some people go straight into labour and if you have anaesthetic you have to come in nil by mouth from midnight the night before and of course if you are going to be giving birth you really need all your energy.  But having said I am really really looking forward to having it out because it is a bit scary the thought of having it in and going into labour (if contractions start and cervix dilates it could rip your cervix).  So that's next Thursday.  Can you add me to the diary Tricksy if you are reading this.  And I have to stop the Clexane now - scared about that one too.

SamM - Love your pics.

Cleo - I'm sorry your plans have been dashed.  I hope you find another way.  Didn't realise you were even thinking about it - do you have any family/friends over there?  Why don't you get yourself a ticker - personally I find it helps to keep spirits up to have a countdown to something that is not too far off in the future but one that is part way to obtaining your goal.

Debs - No snow in Herts either.  What a disappointment.

Sam

PS  Just got myself a new ticker re getting the stitch out  and flicking through looks like January 10th is a big day for a few of us.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me to say thanks to everyone for your kind words about the situation with our mother in law.  I think we'll be going back to Wales again probably next weekend - had an email from my BIL today to say that he heard from the hospital that they are significantly reducing all her other drugs and upping her morphine (she also has pressure sores which aren't healing) so things aren't looking good - he's going to find out more for us tomorrow. My Mum is also going to visit her for me as well which is nice as I know it will upset her too (Reki Lisa - yes pretty much all our family live in Wales except us and my younger sister who lives in Bristol).
Other than that went back to work on Wednesday but fortunately it's not too busy right now for me (famous last words) and I'm also going to try my best to finish work on time the next couple of months to help reduce the stress.

Angel - I totally sympathise with you about wanting to avoid more stress at work too and think you are right to think about this - I've put lots of things on hold over the past couple of years in the hope it may help me get pregnant and although I haven't (yet!) I have no regrets about this and think that you have to prioritise what is more important and I am sure your far less likely to regret putting some things on hold than not doing so rather than have regrets about not trying when it may be too late - hope this makes sense!

Cleo - sorry you're finding it hard not drinking - I also sympathise hugely with this and was never very good with this myself even when down regging but well done you so far!  Sorry to hear about the visa thing too - hopefully you will sort it in the end.

Preggy Sam - brilliant news from you- a 7lb'er sounds great at your stage and I'll keep my fingers crossed that all goes well when you have the stitch out.

Laura - don't worry about your spelling lovely - I am sure we all know what you mean.  Also hope  it goes well when you are in Spain with the in laws - see if you can log on from an internet cafe if you are having a hard time and need a bit of support.

Tricksy - glad that the resort is still up to visitors - not long till you go now.

Loui - 14th isn't far away and I am sure that the consultation will be a positive one for you.

PiePig - try not to worry too much about the lap - I am sure it will be fine.

RekiLisa - I heard about that fake baby programme from my colleagues in work - I shouldn't judge really as I didn't watch it but hope sincerely that I never get to that stage!

Rivka - hope you had a good time on you wedding anniversary yesterday

SamOTM - well done for being so positive - I am sure your attitude will really help and hope I feel like you when I go for the FET.

Anyway that's all from me - my quick post is quickly turning into a long one as usual but hi to everyone I have missed,
take care,
love Rachel xxx

PS - Lots of talk about the next meet yet but no date - is this happening and when?  Lets sort something out ladies.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Ahhh Thank **** its Friday!!!!     I've found it soooooooooooo hard being back at work!!!   

Sam - OMG not long now matey its sooooooooooo exciting!!  I didn't realise you were still on the clexane........you poor thing!  Hope all goes well for the stitch out on Thursday i'm sure it will be so quick you won't even feel it!!!  Have you got anyone's mobile number to let us know about the new arrival,  I can pm you mine if you like.........its not long now     

Piepig - I know the getting back to work is a nightmare!!  That fake babies was sooooo freaky!  It was the woman that pushed it round in the pram that got me...........poor woman needs help!!!  If i ever get like that you have my permission to  
re the adoption thing after the letter we got the other day saying that they are considering us we are just waiting to hear from them hope its all ok as its gone from waiting for fertility things to waiting for adoption letters and this is only the beginning......somehow i don't think its gonna be easy!!!  

Cleo - Don't blame you waning on the PMA......wot a pain for the immigration thing you must be really dissapointed, would it be worth going for that exam anyway as if you really want to go for it would be worth the £100 fee?  Hope all goes well with the Inlaws tonight.

Julia - The fountain sounds yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My favourite donuts and chocolate!!!!   Please bring it to the next meet.

Rachel - So sorry that the news is not good about MIL, it must be really hard for you being so far away   How come you moved from Wales then was it work related?    How long have you lived down this neck of the woods?


Hey did anyone see Big Brother last night........it was the funniest thing i have seen in a long time     

Well thats it from me folks........I'm krackered
love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

7th Jan - Tricksy Follow Up @ Isis

9th Jan - Cleo - Hysteroscopy










10th Jan - PiePig - Laparoscopy








PreggySam - Having stitch taken out









11th Jan - PreggySam - Phsyio









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultation appt








Cleo - Ovarian Scan








Loui - Follow up @ Isis

20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









25th Jan - Cath & SamM Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due    
Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for a holiday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 

4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa 

Keep meaning to tell you that there is a programme re adoption on DiscH&H every night at 8.30pm.  Haven't watched it so don't know what it is about but thought if you get that channel you might be interested.

Re baby news.  Tricksy has just PM'd me her mobile.  So I will store hers in my mobile and text her so she can pass on the news whenever anything happens.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

PS Lisa - maybe you should PM me your number too as Tricksy could well be in Kenya and not anywhere near a computer.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok - real me me me post coming up!!  

Went into work yesterday (first day back) and also not my usual day, i work mondays and wednesdays normally but somehow it worked out that i had all my holiday over christmas and had to go in thurs - anyway, been in a few hours then got called to my office managers office to be told as of next week they wanted me to work tuesdays and thursdays as of next week!   no pre-warning or anything, i didnt know what to say, at that point my manager didnt know why our Managing Director had requested he tell me about the change of days, so this morning i rung and told my office manager that i thought i deserved an explanation as to why they wanted me to swap days, he then went away and spoke to the MD and got back to me saying that they need someone in from 8.30 - 5pm on the days i work, i can only get in at 9am and work til 4pm (which its been for 7 years!) this is due to the school run and time Ben needs to be picked up. What really gets to me is that we had 2 seperate companies working in our office and over the christmas period one of the companies has moved office so we have lost around 8 members of staff and probably around 65% of the calls i took were for the other company that have moved out! (im a receptionist if i havent made that clear, sorry!) so there is less calls, i feel really hurt about the whole thing, its so difficult cos my dad is a partner in the group of companies and as you know he is trying to encourage me to shift my job into helath and safety, which in fairness will be more flexible (which could help with appointments for tx later in the year) possibly more pay but maybe more stressful!. Man i feel so up in the air, im probably taking all this out of proportion but i feel like im being pushed around abit, am i being to sensitive do you think??

Sorry girls - i know this is a real me rant, especially as im only just posting again - just need to know your thoughts on it all  

Thanks


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Emma, I really don't know what to suggest. They obviously know that you have responsibilities, I can't understand why they are trying to change things after such a long time. Perhaps write your concerns down, and then go and chat to them, stating the reasons you feel that your job should stay the same (other company moving out etc) and see what they say. If you don't want to change, then make your concerns known. All too often people think they can mess you around. It is your job and your life, so you make your concerns known. If you do have to change, would Ben's school keep him a bit later until you can collect him and have him earlier in the morning? It would be worth finding out, and if extra charges are incurred, then make that clear to your bosses too and ask for a raise to cover your expenses. Also, if you don't feel the time is right to change to health and safety, then don't do it. You will know how stressed you may be with a new job, and with all that is going on at the moment this may not be the right time for that. Good luck hun  

Lisa, that big brother was so funny. I thought that John was so good to carry out all the stuff he was told to do, especially massaging shoulders and crawling along the floor, dancing etc. I bet they all thought he was a right nutcase!! 

Preggy Sam, 7lb is a good weight. James was 8lb at term so even if baby came now it is a good weight. Oooh, we are all getting excited now for you!!! I am sure Tricksy would text one of us when she gets the message so that someone can stick it on here and let the rest of us know.

Cleo, sorry to hear about the visa situation. There is a programme on telly at the moment, Wanted Down Under, on every morning at the moment, about people deciding whether to relocate. A few years ago there was a news item saying Australia desperately needed hairdressers! I was seriously considering retraining!!! I am sure you will get there one way or another, it is just a shame you have so much hassle getting there.

Debs, stay positive, as you say you will be in the next stage of treatment by this time next week. I am sitting stuffing Pringles tonight, so no healthy eating here either! I have agreed to help out at a WW meeting on Sunday, so will have to start then. I have also been to the gym twice this week, and I am walking like an old lady tonight - I am not used to exercise!!

Rachel, thinking of you and your family  

Cath, don't start working too hard again! I hope the sleep sorts itself out soon. When are your scans booked for? I hope all is going well. Perhaps you could source a courier service is Royal Mail are going to mess you around. It would be a shame to lose customers because of the postal service. 

Tricksy, good luck for your appointment next week. I hope you get some answers. I am pretty sure things will be fine for your holiday, you deserve a decent rest. Will you be there for your anniversary? I bet you will be treated like a princess while you are there. 

Shelley, hope you are okay  

Laura, of course we have not forgotten you! Sounds like you have been a bit of a counsellor lately to your friends and their problems. Not sure about being on a fitsquad, more like a fatsquad!!!

Sorry to everyone I have missed. I hope everyone is well and you all have a lovely weekend. 

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi there

Anniversary yesterday was happy, although I was not feeling so well (lots of AF cramps and clomid making me tired) so we didn't go far for the day, just for a couple of hours shopping (didn't buy anyhing though) and to a nice cafe. Then we had candle-lit dinner at home, and to was just really nice celebrate 10 years we've been married and how lucky we are in each other.

Finally took the last clomid pill today. I know it's much less of a pain than the ivf drugs (which I remember so well from last year), but the combination of painful AF (which I usually have) and the side effects are not nice, it's mainly mood swings, tiredness, dizziness and bad coordination (been bumping my head into things a lot  ). Hopefully it'll be easier tomorrow. 

Sam2007 - excellent news about your scan and monitor results, you are right to be cautious so don't apologise, you want to make sure your baby is fine. Good luck with the stich! Hope it's very quick and that labour is as easy as possible too. So exciting!

SamM - glad side effects are easing, hope stimming goes well. 

Lisa - that's great news that you are now considered for adoption! I'm sure it won't be a totally easy ride, but hopefully with many positive milestones on the way and your own lovely family soon. To be honest I'm thinking about adoption very seriously, I don't really bank on this clomid thing, just giving it a go before moving on.

Cathie - i was excellent seeing too today. Hope yo got some rest before making chocolates. Yes, I got a moleskin-type long flaring dark brown skirt, so just what I wanted! Was knackered when I got home though, so glad you gave me a lift there.

Cleo - hope you have a good chat with your in laws, they sound very supportive. I also didn't know you'r ethinking of moving to Australia!

Liz - good luck with going back to work! Must be hard to leave Faith, I don't blame you, she's such a sweetie. Hope 2 days a week will not be too much.

Emma - hope you manage to explain your situation at work, you definitely don't need any more stress now.

Tricksy - have you managed to contact your resort in Kenya? Hope things calm down there.

Good night!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

wrote a really long post and lost it. 

Will try again but have had about 4 hours sleep so not very with it this morning. 

Em - I'm sorry hun I forgot you on my last few posts.     It doesn't sound fair that they expect you to change your days at a weeks notice. I don't know how private companies work but in my day job they have to consult and give reasonable notice of any change in terms and conditions. It may be that you have to make a concession eventually but this short notice is unreasonable. As for the health and safety job, do you know anyone who does something similar so you could find out what it entails and whether it's something you'd enjoy? If you think that ultimately you're better off doing what you are now, you should stick to that. You have to put yourself and your family first.

Cleo - what a bummer that they've changed the rules on you. I have a few cousins who've emigrated and they found it really hard work gettng the visas (one cousin is married to an Aussie but because she kept her maiden name and the didn't get joint bills she had to get witness statements from loads of people to say they really had been married for years   ) but they said it was worth it in the end. It might even be worth paying to do the exam as in the long run it could lead to a better lifestyle for you and dh. Which part are you hoping to move to?

Rachel -   

Julia - how is your mum at the moment? Is she any better after Xmas? 

Rivka - glad you found your skirt.  I was shattered too when I got back and then my uncle said he was coming to us so I had a mad dash tidying up ready for him.

SamM - any sign of the witch yet? I'm getting really annoyed with her now. Typical that the one time I want her to come on time she's late. 

Lisa - great that you have the acknowledgement letter already. From what friends have said it's a long process with lots of forms, visits and checks but it's worth it in the end. 

Liz - Good luck with the return to work. It will probably feel like you've never been away after a few days. I can't believe how quickly that's come around. 

Sam2007 - really pleased you don't have long till the stitch is out. 

Hello to everyone else. Sorry I can't keep up. Now had two really bad nights in a row and not managed to nap in between. I'm not good when I'm tired so poor dh is suffering. I do at least now have a relaxing day ahead. I thought I had a choc party booked in but I'd forgotten to note the date change to next Saturday. Really pleased as I can now spend the afternoon with my friends. Their children are lively but I haven't seen them in ages so it will be great to catch up. 

Have a fab weekend.

Cathie x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry just a quickie as i have to get ready for the day  

Cath~ Nope no sign of the old cow either   I even did a HPT yesterday as this usually brings her on but nope not a thing ( clearly the HPT was neg as always   ) Have been having some cramps the last couple of days but still non of the normal things that usually tell me she's on her way   She better be here by teu or there will be hell to pay and i will be giving her a right talking too        Fingerscrossed for us both    

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

I need some advice please,  I've had a letter from council agency this morning saying their not willing to accept our application for adoption due to the fact that we have put age range 0-3 on it.  They say they'll consider us for over 4's, sibling groups of one child over 4, disability children, mixed race etc.,  My first reaction to the letter was upset as i thought "whats wrong with us" then it turned to anger for all those kiddies in care that have no home and we could give that to them,  it just really pis**es me off      I just think why does everything have to be so hard for us around children!!!!  All my fertility treatments have failed and now i can't even get accepted for adoption     

So now i don't know what to do,  Do i go back to the voluntary agenices (who said 3+ age range) but they would get us through quicker and to nationwide children or do i go back to the council and say that we'll go for 4+ or have they just put that to weedle out the people not really interested..........I really don't know..........all i know is it sucks!!! 

Cath - Hope you can get some sleep soon have a nice time with your friends today

Rivka - Glad you had a nice anniversary good luck with your clomid cycle

Emma - I'm sorry your going through that at work, Have you got a contract with your hours on them?  check that as mine says my starting/finishing times,  I think i would feel the same as you and feel that they are pushing me out into another job,  I think Julia's right, write it down and have a chat with them about it and put your points accross,  if your not ready to go for the H & S  job then why should you be pushed into it on the other hand a new challenge might be good for you too?  Hope you get it sorted out next week

Sorry no more time for personals 
Lisa


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lisa~ I'm so sorry that your having to go through all this   I'm really not sure what to say though as i don't have any expirience with all this. I guess u have to ask yourself if u would be happy to adopt a child who is 4+ , Whether you would consider going abroad , What r ur DH's views on this?? I can really not even begin to imagine how difficult this is for you     I'm very sorry if this is an inappropriate (sp) question and u may have already answered it b4 i joined the board but have u considered surrogacy?? Again sorry if this is a stupid question   I really hope that life starts to play ball with you soon sweetie  

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - if you say 0-4 will they accept you and then you still have a chance of getting a younger child, also how does the sibling thing work, I know it may seem a bit much but would you consider taking on a pair of children, one older than 4 and one younger or do you feel that would be too much?  Its so difficult as I have no idea how the process works, but from what i've seen people do manage to adopt children under the age of 3 who are totally healthy so it must be possible.

which council have you applied to?  Is there an independent person who you can ring for advice?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - Is it a no no to apply to more than one agency?  I don't think anyone can really advise you on this - all we can do is tell you what we would do.  If it was me I would be happy to take on a sibling pair.  Yes I am sure it would be loads and loads of work and very hard to start with.  But I do believe the benefits to the children of having a sibling with them are great and you get the ready made family.  Alternatively I know we all want a tiny baby in our arms but I do think that that is a near impossibility through adoption are there are real benefits to adopting a child 4+.  For one the agency will know a lot more about them (ie what they have been through and what there problems are - they may have no idea with a 2 year old).  Also I am not sure whether you have thought about what you would do about work etc but with a child 4+ you would not have so great problems with childcare etc. - Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

7th Jan - Tricksy Follow Up @ Isis

9th Jan - Cleo - Hysteroscopy









10th Jan - PiePig - Laparoscopy








PreggySam - Having stitch taken out








Cath/SamOTM - Baseline scan 

11th Jan - PreggySam - Phsyio









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultation appt








Cleo - Ovarian Scan








Loui - Follow up @ Isis

20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









25th Jan - Cath & SamM Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due    
Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for a holiday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 

4th July - Rachels Birthday







[/color]


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

thanks for your replies made me feel a little better. I am still going ahead with the oz visa and just see what happens. also i know its bad but me and dh are going to have a couple of glasses of wine tonight and a takeaway!! I know its wrong but i need to feel normal (do normal stuff iykwim) just for one night a week. As soon as i start stimming i will knock it all on the head. Feel guilty   

Lisa- oh hun life is never easy is it!!    There is so much to consider isn't there?? Just b4 xmas we babysat my friends baby (6months old) and it really bought home to us how difficult briniging up a baby is . DH said at the time that he would actually prefer children of our nephews ages (5 and 7) as he felt it would be easier   not sure about that as as Sam says you have child care issues, but i suppose you would have that with a baby too. I think it will be a challenge whatever you decide. You and dh would make fab parents! i just wish all decision making was easier as i am hopeless at it!!!

Sammoon - My 2 best friends have both offered to be surrogates for me. I'm not sure how i feel about it really. I think at the moment i not ready to give up on tx and really want to feel what it is like to be pg. but in the future, who knows. I have fab friends!!!Sorry af hasn't come yet.

Baby sam - fab news on the baby. Try not o worry about the stitch. Sounds like it won't be long b4 you have your baby in your arms!! I would love to have a ticker to count dowm but as nothing is really going anywhere at the moment (i don't have any dates, its just when it happens) i can't really add one. but your right, having something to count down to helps. hopefully it will be tx soon.

Cath - Dh's mum and step dad are over tomorrow instead now as dh's nan was taken ill on thursday night so they had to travel to milton keynes to be with her. She's fine, got a virus thingy which at 91 really got to her. They're coming for luch tomorrow so hopefully i will have some good news. they really are very supportive.

Shelley 0 thinking of you hun, you know i am always here if you want to chat or come round   

Rivka - glad you had a good anniversary but sorry the clomid is making you feel unwell, i hated that stuff. I had so many hot flushes on it!! And its lovely that after 10 yrs you and dh are still so happy, i feel the same about my dh and its good to take the time to remember all the good you have.

Em - that's pants about your job hun, how can they do that?? I hope you can sort something out.  

Julia - we have been taping that program, they all make it seem so easy to go. i hope we get it sorted. We just hink that with or without children what do we want to do with our lives. This country just annoys me with so many things. One pety thing was on the news last night about the gas and electric companies putting up their bills   we pay so much money out and don't seem to get any more money in!! rant over! Forgot to ask, how did flipper go down   

Tricksy - how you doing hun?? Hope cropi hasn't been too cold recently. We can have our heating on now but the men are coming back to complete the house so i hope that it doesn't turn too cold next week!!

hello - laura, rachel, loui and anyone else i've missed!! 

Sorry for all the typos, can't be bothered to go back and check!!

love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - don't know if you'd consider something like this, think it could be very emotionally wrenching but also very rewarding http://www.coram.org.uk/what-we-do/adoption-permanent/view.php?ContentPageId=2&ShowPageElement=4

/links


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - I don't think it is wrong at all to have one night a week where you can let your hair down and eat and drink what you please.  Important I think.  One night won't hurt if you are healthy the rest of the time.  Enjoy.  Also you are very lucky having already had two offers of surrogates but I do think you have to be wary about this because sometimes people offer when they really havent' thought it through at all and they don't really know what it entails (as it what happened to me).


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Piepig - I just looked at that link and honestly not sure I could go through it but how much better it must be for the babies themselves.  It seems so wrong that sometimes a baby can be put into care the minute they are born but they can spend a whole year with a foster carer only to be uprouted and passed on to someone else.  This must be so traumatic for them especially as they would have been well treated.  So the coram project, while very hard on the would be adopter, is the best way for the kids.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I agree Sam - not sure if its something I could do myself wouold be worried i'd get too attached probably, but like you say so much better for the child.  

Cleo - I think you need to let-your-hair-down once a week, its impossible to be good all the time, the odd glass of wine and takeaway won't hurt.  My sister has offered to be a surrogate for us if it comes to, while i'm honored that she's offered not really sure how I would fell about actually going through with it.  Still    neither of us will have to consider it as we'll be getting BFPs this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Lisa -   sweetie, I am so sorry things are so difficult, you and DH would make lovely parents. I wonder if Debs is right about putting down age range 0-4? I know people do get younger children. Someone told me recently they adopted through ECC a brother and sister 6 months and 18 months, and they are about 10 years older than you and me (you know ECC prefers to give younger children to younger parents). I also think maybe you can post the same on the adoption threads, I'm sure other people there have got similar letters and can tell you more. In the meantime just sending you a huge  , and text or call me if you want a chat, you know I'm alway there for you.

SamM and Cathie - sorry the witch is late, but I remember it happened to me too with my second ivf, and when I asked at ISIS they said it's not a problem and doesn't mess up the schedule. Hope she appears soon.

Cleo - the immigration project sounds very exciting, do you know any people who moved there? Eveyone who've been on holiday told me they want to settle there! I'm with Sam2007 on the drinking and takeaway, if that makes you happy one evening should be fine. I also had a couple of drinks at Christmas, a couple at New Years, a couple on our anniversary, and I'm sure will have at lesat one for our anniversary party  , and still I'm doing the clomid cycle and trying to be healthy. I think we do our best most of the time, but I want to have good memories from celebrations, not just remembering I've been on tx (that so far don't work for me anyway!).

Still feeling tired and out of sorts so probably it's still the clomid getting to me (I took the last pill yesterday). Didn't do much today and still shattered, only accu in the morning (beginning to wonder if I should still keep it going? It's been 8 months now ...), then in the afternoon we've been to the DIY shops and DH is now upstairs replacing the bathroom taps - looks like one of our mains is faulty though which is a pain!

Have a good weekend everyone

Rivka x
Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies about the drinking and the take away. I just hate the fact that my life has come to this, that i can't even do normal things without feeling guilty!! But Rivka you're so right, i want to have memories of good things and enjoying life, not just the tx.

rivka - our best friends are moving back to oz, she is australian. we travelled around oz a little bit 3 yrs ago with them and feel like we want a change so decided to go back with them. Its such a lovely way of life, so relaxing. we used to go cloud spotting every day... never found any  

Sam - piepig - i do have fabulous friends! i know what you mean that i am not sure they know exactly what they would have to put themselves through but i do know that we are very close and they would do anything for me. one of them has had her family (dh getting a vasectomy this month). She knows what her family mean to her and wants me to have the same.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - glad you're going to push ahead with applyng for the visa anyway. You're right about the state of this country getting worse at the moment. As for having a takeaway and a few drinks - go for it. If you become fed up of life by denying yourself the whole time then you'll be too stressed to get a bfp. By having a treat once a week you'll be more relaxed in the long term. Plus a few glasses of red wine a week are supposed to be good for ttc!

Piepig - that's really interesting about Coram. I'm not sure I'd be strong enough to give a child back if it came to it but it looks like a good way to give children the best chance possible. 

Rivka - hope the side effects ease a bit whilst you're not taking the tablets. It's pants that in order to try to get what you want you have to take medication that makes you feel rotten. Hope you got to put your feet up. 

Lisa - did they give a reason for not letting you apply for a 0-3 year old? Maybe adoption from abroad would be your best bet. I was reading something about someone in the government who has just adopted a second child from the States. I think it was one of the Millibands but can't remember. It's a lot more expensive than adoption from somewhere like Russia but might be worth looking into.

Managed to get a nap finally this afternoon, though it wasn't anywhere near long enough. Dh should be bacl from the footie soon, closely followed by our friends. Daisy is getting cabin fever with being kept inside at the moment poor love. I would normally take her for a walk off the main paths but there are so many people shooting today I couldn't really find anywhere.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

CathB said:


> By having a treat once a week you'll be more relaxed in the long term. Plus a few glasses of red wine a week are supposed to be good for ttc!


My sort of advice!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey you lot have been yacking for England   

Lisa - I really don't know what to say about the adotion, it really does suck. What does Steve say? I think that the 0-4 sounds like a good comprimise, but do they comprimise?? Can you ring them on Monday and have a chat. I really hope that you get some answers  

Rivka - I'm glad that you had a nice anniversary, shame about the Clomid side effects though, I hope they subside soon xx 

Cleo - Do not beat yourself up about having a drink and a takeaway. I'm pretty sure that PreggySam fell pregnant on a pretty wild month of drinking and partying?? Cropi is doing well, she is nice and toasty in her jim-jams   I took her out for a ride today to meet my friend. I was a tad nervous as she hasn't been out on her own for a while and she can be a bit skitty to say the least, but she was an angel and we got to my friends yard without any problems and she was as good as gold while we were out. I'm going to be brave and go out again on our own tomorrow!! 

PreggySam - Thanks for your mobile number, you can text me at whatever time it is. I've got quite a few of the girls mobile numbers so even if I'm on holiday I will still text them and I'm sure someone will jump on here quickly and let everyone know that babySam is on their way   

Julia - When I used to join slimming clubs (been to them all I think!!) I used to end up going on a mass pig out for a few days before I joined, just to make the most of it  good luck tomorrow

Cath - I'm glad that you managed to have a kip this afternoon. I had a little 'powernap' last week before we went out one night and it really did help, I think that I could get used to them   hope your having a good time with your friends

Em - I ditto what some others have said. If you have a contract I really don't think that they can change your working days just like that, they have to give you notice surely. I'm not really up on employment law but i think that its tiger.gov.uk that is very helpful with employment law. I hope that you get it sorted out. Have you spoken to your Dad about it?? 

PiePig - How are you hun? hope your having a good weekend. Not long til your op now. Try not to worry about the GA too much, its fine, quite a nice feeling drifting off to sleep, your in very safe hands so don't worry xxx 

Hi to everyone else, sorry I've not got time (again) for everyone   you've been yacking too much!!

I'll try and catch up again tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your replies.......I don't know what i'd do with out you all 


Preggy Sam- DH and i were both talking about it today and wondered whether we could take on siblings,  DH doesnt seem too keen on it but i feel it would be better for the children to know that they have their brother or sister with them i just feel this will make them feel more "normal" knowing they have someone......if you know what i mean.  Also you can only go with one agency......bummer!

Moon Sam - We havent really looked into adopting abroad,  Preggy Sam put some info on here a while back and it seemed expensive and also it seemed like it took as long as UK adoption,  I'm not keen as i think you might feel even more out of control when its being done in a different country.  

Cath - The reason they have given for not accepting us is that as from July 07 they have closed their books for everyone for under 4's (so that applies to everyone what ever your age is!!! )  Glad you managed to get a nap earlier i keep meaning to ask did you have these side=effects on your last treatments.  Hows' DH after the footie.......Steve didn't go but he's gonna watch it tonight on Match of the Day.

Rivka - Thats really good that your friend got placements for two younger children and they are 10 year older than us - they must have got really lucky!  I hope you feel better soon honey i know when i was on clomid it made me feel terrible a lot worse than any of the ivf drugs i took it used to make me feel really fuzzy headed and dizzy,  I suppose you could keep up the accu at least until you've done these clomid cycles otherwise you might be thinking "what if"  If you've done 8 months already it would be a shame to stop now while your having new treatment.

Cleo - I agree with everyone else,  you've got to have at least one day when you can enjoy yourself or otherwise life just feels miserable,  when i was ttc i always did what i wanted at weekends and they when i was having IVF i was better,  the only thing with me was i gave up drinking and now i still don't fancy one, maybe i need to go out and getting ratted!!!    

Debs - Thanks for that website info we have looked into this and just think i couldn't handle looking after a child that might get taken away again i don't think i could handle that it must be heartbreaking.

Thanks again girls,  DH and I have spoke about nothing else today and i think we just need to think about things and make our minds up with the different agencies,  the thing is one of my nieces has just turned 4 and the other niece is 4 this thursday and they are great and i know that i would never be given a baby in arms its just that i feel like i don't want to give up trying for as young as possible and when theres someone dictating to you it just seems like you have no control,  I just want to have the chance of a toddler as thats the age i love,  I suppose once i come to accept that this isn't going to happen i can move on with things its just so hard.

Gotta go my buzzers just gone off for tea

Lisa x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - I am really sorry you have such a difficult decision to make.

Cath - That woman MP you were talking about was part American I think which is why she managed to adopt from there so easily.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Wow, loads to read on here, you have all been talking for England! 

Lisa, this must be one of the hardest decisions you have ever had to make. I am sure whatever you decide will be the right choice. Personally speaking, James is now three and a half, and although the baby years were lovely, they were very hard work, and now he is just getting to a really lovely age. His imagination is fabulous, he has boundless energy and enthusiasm, you can have a conversation with each other, and his personality is showing now, whereas the years up until the age of 3 was going through the stages, him learning to do stuff, sit, crawl, walk, talk, eat solids etc. I love the stage he is at currently, so although you may be missing all the baby years, you will hopefully still have a child who is at a most amazing stage. He loves me making up stories at bed time where we all go out and bump into superman or spiderman who ask him to help them out. It may be hard work if the child/children have not had that kind of interaction before, but I am sure you will both gain so much from having a child who is a little bit older. Next time we meet up I would love to find out more about adoption and what stage you are at, what you have found out etc. Good luck with making your decision.

Cleo, like everyone else said, you need to chill out from time to time (and you do have quite a stressful job too) so you need a glass of wine and a take away now and again. Don't feel bad about it - a little of what you fancy does you good.

Cath, sorry to hear you are still not sleeping well. I am sure your DH understands, and it won't be forever (well, until you are at late stages of pregnancy and then again with a crying newborn, but that will hopefully be later in the year!). Glad the party was postponed giving you a bit of time to chill.

Tricksy, glad Cropi was good for you. Have a nice ride tomorrow too. Have you bought that huge suitcase for me to squeeze into yet?  

Rivka, sorry to hear you are getting such bad side effects. What dose are you on? I took 100mg from day 2 to 5, although the last month I took it I upped it to the maximum dose of 150mg (without asking the doctor - naughty naughty) and became pregnant on that dose, although this ended in miscarriage. I am SOOO tempted to ask for another prescription when I have lost a couple of stone.  Hopefully the side effects will be worth it, and you won't have another miscarriage.

Debs, hope you are not stressing out about the op next week. I am sure you will be fine, have a nice sleep and it will all be over and done with. Are you having it done at the hospital you work at/your husband works at? 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all okay. We are just watching Kill Bill and polishing off a bottle of red wine (one of my resolutions broken!  )

See you all soon.

Love Julia xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Had a fab long sleep last night and woke up to spotting so the witch is finally on her way. Really daft that I'm excited she's here rather than that she was late but IVF is a strange thing anyway.

Lisa- That's really tough, though I suppose they probably have so many people on the list for those ages they want to manage expectations better. What Julia says about James though sounds wonderful. I hope you and dh are able to find a way forward.

As for side effets - I remembered (only after I'd started taking them) that last time round I'd had trouble sleeping and ended up taking a few daysoff work I was so tired.

Cleo - it's definitely good advice to have a little of what you like. Even when my dad was on the heart transplant lists his docs told him that rather than giving up things like cheeses and rich foods, just to have a little bit as he would be happier and wouldn't be feeling like he wasn't missing out. This was the French docs - and he was given a small carafe of red wine the day after a bypass op.  It made things so much easier for him as he was miserable when he thought he couldn't have anything he liked. 

Tricksy - glad Cropi behaved for you yesterday. I was talking to my sil about Kenya last night as she's been getting e-mails from her new colleagues in Nairobi. Looks like she'll be doing the travelling bit of her job first rather than go to Nairobi this week whilst it's still so unsettled but she was optimistic that things would calm down in a week or two.

Debs - how are you feeling? Not long till the op now. 

Rachel - was it you that mentioned the meet? I'd forgotten about that. It would be great to try and meet up somewhere. Anyone got any ideas for dates/venues? 

Hot soak in the bath calling me at the moment. Then I'm going off to find somewhere isolated to take Daisy out for a walk where she won't be driving the boys mental.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Girls - im soooo sorry but im going to have to talk about ME again, i hate doing this to you but my dh is being a complete a**e and wont talk to me and i know i can trust you all for honest sound advice, so here goes................. i decided to call Vanessa today, she is the lady who does the days at work that i dont do, and ask her how she felt about the changing of days, she says she is fine with it but in talking to her it turns out that she knew before christmas that she would be working mon, weds and friday starting in the new year before i was told or asked even   I dont have a contract with work, so dont really know where i stand, i have spoken to my dad and he said 'are tuesdays and thursdays a problem for you to work?' which in truth, it dosent make any difference what days i work as long as its two days, but the thing is i feel im being bull sh**ted and bullied into changing my days........... i dont know what to do, why has this year started off so stressful? dh and i are cr*p and works cr*p and i want a drink  
Tricksy - i will look at that website you suggested, thank you 

Will be back for personals, sorry!  
Em x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Juliapeaches said:


> Rivka, sorry to hear you are getting such bad side effects. What dose are you on? *I took 100mg from day 2 to 5, although the last month I took it I upped it to the maximum dose of 150mg (without asking the doctor - naughty naughty) * and became pregnant on that dose, although this ended in miscarriage.


[alert]Members are reminded that .Fertility Friends does not condone or encourage self-medicating/self-administering prescribed drugs[/alert]

Please take care...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon all,

well i had my chinese last night and had 2 very small glasses or wine (not even a third of the bottle) so was pleased with myself. i felt like i had had a lovely night but not overdone it. Dh had 3 beers. So thats it now til next weekend, if i fancy one  

just preparing a lovely roast dinner now in preparation for dh's mum and step dad. I've cooked a lentil vegetable pie for us and beef for them. 

Em - sorry you have to start the year like this, its pants!! I think its the principle of it all, hat you weren't consulted and then when you were it was after the oher lady knew    Its crap hun.   Sorry about you and dh too. Know what you mean about wanting a drink. As you can read above a had a couple of small gasses last night.

Julia- i've decided that its ok to break news resolutions and in fact i feel the whole point of making them is to have something to break    hope you had a good night.

piepig - not long now hun!! You'll be fine. I was just glad to have it done as it meant i could move on with tx. You'll be fine.

Right off for a bath b4 they arrive a bit later. Good book and bubbles (not the alcoholic variety!! God now i really sound like an alcoholic!!!) 

be back later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - glad you enjoyed a nice meal and few glasses. 

Em - How long have you been working in this job with the hours you do at the moment? Although you don't have a contract I think that after a certain amount of time it might count as de facto terms and conditions. The site Tricksy put the link to should be able to help or you could talk to the CAB. Sorry things aren't great with dh either at the moment.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - thanks hun   hope you have a nice afternoon, im always looking for new veggie receipes, your lentil veggie pie sounds nice - maybe you could pm me the recipe? I think its good you can enjoy a couple of glasses of wine at the weekend if you fancy it hun, i dont think i can cos once i get a taste i want more, now who sounds like an alcky   how you feeling about weds? ok i hope  

Cath - i know what you mean about being pleased about the witch arriving, it sounds mad dosent it? but at least you know everything id going smoothly ready for stimms, thinking of you  

Julia - i watched kill bill whilst drinking a bottle of wine too a couple of years ago! i thought it was a brilliant film, though never fancied watching it sober   do you need to loose weight before asking to try another clomid cycle hun? 

Rivka - sorry you are having such bad side effects from the clomid - i just remember it making me very randy! hope you feel better soon hun  

Lisa - darlin, why is life never simple hay?   i think Julia said something which is really true about how between 3 - 5 children really start coming into there own little characters, they can communicate telling you what they need instead of crying and you having to guess, also they can understand you and they are great company. Nobody can take away the want to have a baby in your arms sweetie, we all understand that, it is a very hard decision for you and dh to make, im sure. It sounds like you both communicate well which is a great help in the first place hun. As for the possibilty of siblings, all though it may be hard to be thrown in at the deep end it sounds like a good idea in that if you just adopt one child then want another the one you have may not approve and vice versa, at least with siblings they already know each other and have a bond that you can only strengthen with your love. Hun, im thinking of you - i really hope you can make a clear decision that will make you both happy. Hope this makes sense   


Sorry will be back later for more personals - i cant keep up and i MUST do my ironing  

Lots of love to everyone
Em xx

ps not sure who mentioned a meet up, but count me in


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - we must have been posting at the same time   i have worked there for 7 years, had a look on the gov website but didnt find much to help me. Im going to call CAB tomorrow but perhaps im making a fuss about nothing? its the principle really, and im very hurt   how are you hun? xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

gosh - it's been busy as usual since my last post.  I've had a nice relaxing weekend though - a run with the dog yesterday,  a bit of sale shopping in the afternoon, meal out last night with some friends and then a long walk near Walton today with the dog and dh.  

Lisa -   really sorry to hear your news and I also guess crap news for everyone who is currently applying to adopt at the moment as they have closed their books to applicant's for younger children.  I don't think I can really add any more to the advice everyone on here has already given you, it must be such a difficult decision for you and dh.
By the way, you asked how long we have been away from Wales - well for me it has been 10 years when I originally moved to London for a job as a lot of my friends were living there at the time. Even though dh comes from the same home town as me we only got together about 7 years ago when he moved to London too (it's a small world really!).  I've often thought about moving back but it is now really dh's job which prevents us from doing this, which is why we moved to Colchester - for a better standard of living than London and we have friends here too and it is also still commutable for dh.

Em - sorry to hear you're having a difficult time at work - I think it is the fact that they hadn't warned you about the changes when they had told the other receptionist which would annoy me the most and I really sympathise as it must have left you feeling a bit devalued (even if this isn't what they had intended).  If you are that unhappy about the situation maybe you should reconsider your Dad's advice to move your position after all - if it is more flexible for you then perhaps the benefits would outweigh any extra stress - is the health and safety post one you would be interested in?  

Cleo - I completely agree with everyone else - having a little of what you fancy won't hurt at all and may help relax you so no need to feel guilty.  I probably shouldn't admit to this but on my last cycle I even had a couple of drinks in between EC and et on the premise that the embryos were outside my body so it wouldn't hurt!!!   I think everything in moderation with a bit of being sensible during stimming should be the way to go.

CathB - glad to hear AF has arrived - sounds like things are still going well for you so far.  
Sam - how are things with you?

Julia - I loved kill bill - hope you enjoyed it.

Rivka - sorry to hear about the side effects from the clomid but hopefully it will be worth it in the end.

Well that's all from me - hello to everyone else, sorry I've missed you but running out of time.  Although, Em - it was me who suggested a meet.  I'm not too sure about venues and would love to say to everyone could come to our house but our lounge is really small and can only sit 5-6 comfortably but maybe in the summer our garden is big and weather permitting we could do a barbecue here or something.  As for dates however I will suggest a couple that should be good for me (God forbid my MIL being OK):
Sunday 27 Jan
Sat/Sun 16/17 Feb (Tricksy are you back from your hols by then?  The weekend after is also good for me if so).

Love Rachel xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Cathie - good the witch is here (yes, it's a funny old world  ), and hope the stimming helps to balance things out with your sleep (I seem to remember it helped you last time, didn't it?). Did you find a 'girls only' walk for Daisy?

Em - I can totally understand why you're annoyed that you were not consulted and the other receptionist was, it does sound annoying. But if you are happy with the different days can't yo just talk to your line manger and explain that you are happy to oblige, but that it makes you feel devalued not to be consulted, I hope it will make them understand and hopefully say some kind words to you, wich I think is what you need at the mo. Hope things are easier with DH now.

Julia - I take 100mg days 2 to 6. Today I'm feeling better so hopefully got it out of my system. Hope I can get pg on this dose, because I'm worried about overdosing ...

Rachel - your walk sounds lovely, I like this area very much. 

Today have been much better, some headache but no other side effects. I hope I can start running again in the mornings (new year resolution!), will see if I can get the energy at 7am tomorrow!

Rivka x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls

Just a quick one as i'm gonna go put my pj's on in a mo and snuggle up in front of the fire   AF still isn't here yet   Having lots of pains but nothing more, hopeing that she will come tonight     
Hope ur feling a little better cath sweetie   

Rachel~ Sounds like u had a nice walk today.... i took my dog down the beach this afternoon to take my mind off awaiting AF..... she had a good run around, my sister came with our mum's dog and her friend with her little puppy so i'm hopeing molly will just crash out infront of the fire later  

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel36 said:


> Em - sorry to hear you're having a difficult time at work - I think it is the fact that they hadn't warned you about the changes when they had told the other receptionist which would annoy me the most and I really sympathise as it must have left you feeling a bit devalued (even if this isn't what they had intended). If you are that unhappy about the situation maybe you should reconsider your Dad's advice to move your position after all - if it is more flexible for you then perhaps the benefits would outweigh any extra stress - is the health and safety post one you would be interested in?


Thanks Rachel - and yes i do feel that its unfair that we were not asked about this at the same time - i think along side that fact, i feel they have lied to me, it takes me a long time to trust people and i feel betrayed, probably over-sensitive? maybe i dont know. As for the H & S job, looks like i will have to take it, not sure how i feel about it all, wish i could afford to leave but i cant, besides i think my dad likes me there, he says im his eyes and ears when hes not there? no pressure!!!!! Its good you suggested a meet hun, it would be nice, not sure how many of us could make it, perhaps we can look at venues once we get an idea of how many of us there will be?? just a suggestion

Rivka - glad your feeling a little better hun, hope you can make your run tomorrow 

Emms


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, just a quickie as we have just got in from a long day out seeing my nephew for his birthday. Oops, seems I got a slapped wrist for mentioning that medication - I was not suggesting anyone tries that, honestly! Sorry moderators! Rivka, are you being monitored on Clomid? I never was but have heard about people being scanned whilst taking Clomid to see how their bodies are reacting. Fingers crossed it works for you again.

Emma, personally I would go in and ask why the other receptionist was told before Christmas and you have only been told at short notice about the change of days. You have a son to think about, school collections etc, so they should have given you more notice that this. 

Anyway, sorry this was just a quickie. Hope everyone is okay.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Count me in for a meet!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry just sticking my head in again...... Count me in too for the next meet as long as it doesn't fall at E/C time ect ( E/C should be on 25th jan same as cath)  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Another meet up sounds good, count me in!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Only a real quickie from me as we've just got in from dinner at my Mums   

Julia - we know that you were not suggesting that anyone took extra meds. I feel like we are being watched!!!  

I'm up for a meet, January is getting busy for me, I've only got one free weekend which is the one before we go away and I want to keep that free, we go away on 2nd Feb and don't come home til 24th Feb. Realistically the first date I can do is the 3rd March (can't do the 10th though) If you want to meet up before that then don't worry, I'll come to the next one. I think of you all whilst I'm laying on the beach ........somewhere!!!! could be Kenya, Bali, Phuket, Goa, South Africa!!! who knows  

Catch up soon girls, we are off tomorrow but its a busy day. Docs at 9.30 for Typoid jabs, Isis at 10.30, Si is at the dentist at 12.30, ,my cars gotta go into LandRover to fix some roadrage damage   we need to go into town and get my Wedding Ring and Engagement ring altered as my finger is still swollen after our accident on the beach, I need to see my Nan and I want to ride   not too much on then    oh need to go into town as well    I'll be on about midnight tomorrow  

Catch up soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Count me in for a meet as well, of those dates can only do the 17th Feb


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shall we arrange a meet up when Tricksy is back then? I would hate for any of us to not be included in a meet up.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Juliapeaches said:


> Oops, seems I got a slapped wrist for mentioning that medication - I was not suggesting anyone tries that, honestly! Sorry moderators! R





Tricksy said:


> Julia - we know that you were not suggesting that anyone took extra meds. I feel like we are being watched!!!


I'm sorry you feel like you've received a "slapped wrist" and are "being watched" but we have to put these type of disclaimers on the threads to cover Fertility Friends as we would not want the site to get in trouble !

Please also remember, we are not just moderators but members going through IF and treatment ourselves...we're only doing our job 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. Hope you're all ok. 

I'd be up for another meet as well. I can't do 2nd March (party booked) or 3rd (my birthday and I'm hoping to do something with dh andthe dogs). Otherwise I'm free most weekends. It would be nice to wait forTricksy, the founder member of the thread, to come back from Kenya.

Housework is calling at the moment and I can't ignore it any longer so better get on.....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> It would be nice to wait forTricksy, the founder member of the thread, to come back from Kenya.


Ah that is so lovely, thank you  

The thread is 2 years old on 26th January


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow our thread is two years old on the 26th Jan - i think that date should be added to our dates list too   I will check my dates what i can do with regard to meeting - defo gotta wait for Tricksy, it would not be the same without her  

Just a quickie from me girls - will be back later


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well I think we should all have some sort of birthday party - can't think how though.  Maybe we should all buy a sticky bun to eat at our computers!!!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Why don't we have a virtual party in the chatroom?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I like the sound of the sticky buns   the 26th is a Saturday so feasible to have a little gathering on here at ?? time? 

We went to see Gideon today and had a good chat with him. He was lovely, as usual, and said that he had no idea why it didn't work but the drugs that I was on seemed to work well and the Gestone did its job. We discussed having another fresh cycle or using our 2 frosties. He said that the fresh would be better, but only marginally. We sided with a fresh cycle, probably around June time. I asked him if he was staying at Isis as I trusted him and wanted him to do my next treatment. He said that he wasn't going anywhere until we had our positive cycle or we decided to call it a day   bless him, he is so nice. When we finally came out (after 45 mins  ) Livvy was waiting to go in (sorry Liv  ) and have her follow up. We had a quick chat and she seems ok, she is going to ring me tonight for a proper catch up.

Simon and I are both a bit out of sorts today, we've both got stinking headaches and havn't really had a chance to have a good chat about treatment. To be honest we are not really in the right place to make proper decisions at the moment, we are knackered and worried about our desperatley needed holiday. I'm sure that its going to be ok though. I think that the FCO will make a decision on Wednesday about holidays that are due to start this weekend. As long as it remains quiet (it has been since 4th) then I am sure that they will lift the advice not to go, fingers crossed. IF we can't go then we will go somewhere, we desperatly need the holiday. I think that we will talk more when we are away.

On the way back from Cropi I was wondering if we may as use the frosties first, JoJo fell with frosties, and it will be a hell of a lot cheaper. I think the the frozen cycle is about £1000 and the meds will only be a couple of hundred (buserelin and some tablets) so £1500 max rather than 6.5k again. Oh I don't know   

Ok enough waffling from me, I hope that your all ok? 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

9th Jan - Cleo - Hysteroscopy









10th Jan - PiePig - Laparoscopy








PreggySam - Having stitch taken out








Cath/SamOTM - Baseline scan 

11th Jan - PreggySam - Phsyio









14th Jan - Laura - 1st Consultation appt








Cleo - Ovarian Scan








Loui - Follow up @ Isis

20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









25th Jan - Cath & SamM Egg collection









26th Jan - Our Threads 2nd Birthday  

2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due    
Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for 3 weeks









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay 

4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, if it was me I would try the frozen cycle first, and then if needed go for a fresh, and hopefully get some more frosties during that to give you a few more chances. That would be my choice but it is such a personal decision, good luck! There is a programme on tonight, Rough Guide, featuring the beaches of Kenya. Not going to watch it as it will make me too jealous!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - my (unknowledgeable) choice would be go fresh first and then hopefully add to the frosties you have already (to use after your baby from the fresh cycle is born obviously) as with only 2 frosties isn't there quite a risk that neither will survive the thaw?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig - there is a 50/50 chance that they will survive so who knows?? We always said that we would have 3 goes, we didn't plan on having any frosties to screw the plan up    

Julia - what side is the Rough Guide on?? off to Google it!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

found it!!! Channel 5 at 7.30    Its got Thailand too and if we don't get to Kenya then we are hoping for Ko Samoi (god knows how you spell it!!) or Phuket so thank you very much xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, Channel 5 at 7.30.   Glad your appt with Gidon went well today.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Seems you found it! Enjoy


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - For what it is worth, I agree with Debs and if it was me I would go for the fresh first.  One reason is because of the risk that the embies don't thaw (or don't thaw well) but another is that I think it is better to get as many eggs as possible stored away while you are as young as possible.  I still have two frosties which I am glad of as I am 40 years old now (OMG) but those embies aren't aging at all.  Good luck with making the decision - you have plenty of time so that is a good thing. Hope everything works out with the hols.

Looks like this is a very busy week for hospital appointments.  Not looking forward to going to the hospital (or anywhere for that matter) with all this talk of the Noro virus and wards shutting (as they have in my hosp).  Have this image of me struck down with the virus and in labour at the same time (more like a nightmare).

 Well I'm all on for the virtual party in the chatroom (of course with sticky buns and a  ).  What about 7.00pm ish?  I was hoping that this would be early enough for those out for the night but late enough for those out for the day.  Or will everyone be home?

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam, that is a very good point re the ageing. Tricksy, forget my comments!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be starting a new thread and locking this one in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting to avoid losing them....

thanks
Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124398.0

N x


----------

